# the great urban75 2016 reading challenge thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2015)

usual rules apply.

_just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0001 on 1 january 2016, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2016 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2016 and the very end of 2016***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up the next thread'll be up up soon, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

______
_*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
_** read in this case means completed._
_*** the very end of 2016 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2016._

these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 23, 2015)

I have many books lined up already. I'll set myself the target of getting through one a week. That compares to about half a dozen in the whole of 2015.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 24, 2015)

My 2015 target was 60 and my total will be 72 if I finish my current book.
I've finally got the end of my OU degree meaning all the books I read in 2016 will be of my choosing  so with that in mind I'll go for a more challenging target of 75.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm in.  

Past years challenges have been:
2012 - 48
2013 - 43
2014 - 54
2015 - currently reading 46

I will aim for 50 again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2015)

Did this on GoodReads this year and managed 52. It was a good way to keep disciplined. Will do it here next year too and hopefully get through more.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 24, 2015)

This is one of my favourite threads, I love seeing what others are reading.
I drawn inspiration from many of the lists, but I always take note of what ringo, May Kasahara and marty21 are reading.
Looking forward to seeing what you'll all be reading this year


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 24, 2015)

Aww thanks BoatieBird, likewise 

I didn't get anywhere near my target of 50 (bloody Iain Sinclair), but I have read some amazing books this year so no harm no foul really.

Aiming for 50 again next year. In the days before children and smartphones it would have been more like 100...now that my children are older, I can feel those opportunities coming back.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2015)

Fell short of the 60, my dad dying put me off reading for a month or so. Anyways 60 again next year.


----------



## yield (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your dad marty21 

I managed 8 books this year. Going to try for 10 in 2016.


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2016)

was about to complain that this year's thread was missing. then found it hiding.

anyway, i shall sporadically read a shitload in a week, and then almost nothing for weeks on end. which shall be a mixture of very easy sf/fantasy and some of the 2 inch thick textbooks that are looking at me. as if to remind me that i paid actual money for these things and they are still sitting there. and the shelves full of unread books didn't stop me buying a shitload of books in verso's last sale, at bookfair, at the very recent verso sale, or in building up a collection of e-books on every subject i've ever been vaguely interested in that is fast starting to resemble an attempt to download the internet.

anyway, having seen the read harder challenge, i thought i'd do my own version.

theirs:

from the fucking shit uncountable formatted pdf file of the fucking bastard to read image file.




> Read a horror book
> Read a nonfiction book about science
> Read a collection of essays
> Read a book out loud to someone else
> ...







mine


> 5 books i've owned more than 3 years
> 5 books i buy during the year
> 5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them
> 5 local history books
> ...



totals 100 (at least i think it does, i can tell for certain when i'm not hald picked on baileys). easy by previous form and some will fit more than one catagory. not taking myself too seriously on it. but want to remind myself that reading a bit of a variety will do me some good. all of this is of course dependent on still having fingers that turn pages that haven't been shreadded by floofy scratchy ginger bastardcat

anyway, voting for the 125+.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 1, 2016)

My non-numerical reading aims this year are to read all the books I've been gifted in the last couple of years, and to theme my reading a bit more closely around certain subject areas rather than just getting overexcited in the library and bringing home complete randomness.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 1, 2016)

Only managed 24 last year and two of those were comic books, which was crap. Must try harder this year.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 1, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> This is one of my favourite threads, I love seeing what others are reading.
> I drawn inspiration from many of the lists, but I always take note of what ringo, May Kasahara and marty21 are reading.
> Looking forward to seeing what you'll all be reading this year




yep. i've picked up more than a few things because i've seen someone on one of these threads has recomended it and i like the kind of stuff they read. 

wondering if i should convince himself to sign up for this as well. Bakunin?


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 1, 2016)

Hmmmm, I'll set a target figure of fifty.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll set an achievable target of 12, but am hoping to read double that.


----------



## Manter (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll set 50 again, as I did last year. I then upped my target to 76+ in September as I was already at 50- but didn't make it! Fast start, slow finish...


----------



## Signal 11 (Jan 1, 2016)

Only got to 10 out of 15 last year but going to try again for 15 this year.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 1, 2016)

My first book is Special Deluxe written by Neil Young. It's a pretty easy read so I should race through it!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jan 1, 2016)

Aiming for 30, if I try include academic books needed reading I can push 40.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2016)

Modest 20 this year I think


----------



## chilango (Jan 2, 2016)

Going for 52 (incl. kids' books) or 12 without.


----------



## chilango (Jan 2, 2016)

Running Total:


_We're going on a bear hunt - _Michael Rosen.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 2, 2016)

I've never read this thread before...I never realized reading was so competitive  

anyway, I discovered I have a Goodreads account I opened in 2007 and I've set myself a modest  target of 20.

It's coincidental that I'm reading Nemesis by Misha Glenny immediately after completing A Brief History of Seven Killings.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 2, 2016)

chilango said:


> Running Total:
> 
> 
> _We're going on a bear hunt - _Michael Rosen.



I love this book because it was the first book my eldest son fell in love with. 

I didn't have the heart to tell him that Rosen was once upon a time a Swoppie fellow-traveller . . . Maybe when he's older.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2016)

Read hardly anything last year so am setting myself a modest target of 10.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2016)

1/50 a.j. smith, 'the black guard'


----------



## chilango (Jan 2, 2016)

chilango said:


> Running Total:
> 
> 
> _We're going on a bear hunt - _Michael Rosen.


_
2. The Rise of Islamic_ _State_ - Patrick Cockburn


----------



## iona (Jan 2, 2016)

I said 20 last year and only managed 13, so aiming for 15 this year.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 3, 2016)

2014 = 0
2015 = 0 (read one chapter)
Guesstimate for 2016 = 0


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 3, 2016)

I thought I'd join up! I have no idea how many books I read in a year, so I'm guessing my target is 35. I'm gonna track and find out!
1/35 Wanting. Richard Flanagan..   Good so far


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

Yay! Here be the thread. Really looking forward to keeping a list which i've never done before.
But what if this makes fat books even more daunting than they already are ? 

1/50 'Darwin's Worms' by Adam Phillips


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2016)

I've tried this twice before and failed spectacularly  (I think the fail is against my own progess nit others competition  Is that the spirit of the thread?) And didn't need more failure in my life 

Not sure it's the reading but it is the recoding of it I find hard 

Going to go for 10 books to keep it manageable


----------



## Greebo (Jan 3, 2016)

Setting a target of 31, which I'll be lucky to reach if life gets in the way as badly as it did last year.

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 3, 2016)

Rejoining this, really need to read more. Setting ten in the hope I beat it.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 3, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I've tried this twice before and failed spectacularly  (I think the fail is against my own progess nit others competition  Is that the spirit of the thread?) And didn't need more failure in my life
> 
> Not sure it's the reading but it is the recoding of it I find hard
> 
> Going to go for 10 books to keep it manageable



Yes, that's the spirit of the thread - the only person you're challenging is yourself 
Good luck!


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2016)

I've just gone for ten books, too, for the same reason Miss-Shelf. It'll be about 7 more than I managed last year.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2016)

Only 8 more to go


----------



## chilango (Jan 3, 2016)

3/52 _Finding Nemo _- Lisa Anne Marsoh


----------



## Me76 (Jan 3, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page - crappy chick lit.  Just what I needed over Christmas.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yay! Here be the thread. Really looking forward to keeping a list which i've never done before.
> But what if this makes fat books even more daunting than they already are ?
> 
> 1/50 'Darwin's Worms' by Adam Phillips


I find the big books only get intimidating come October.  But reading on kindle gets rid of that anyway.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 4, 2016)

2/20 the Boys in the Boat

Having flustered read Brief History of 7Killings and Misha Glanny's book about Nem de Rocinha I'm rather hoping for no drugs and corruption in this one..hopefully the 1936 Olympics predates all that.


----------



## ringo (Jan 4, 2016)

Previous scores:

2012  27/30
2013  35/30
2014  44/35
2015  48/45

Will go for 45 again.


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2016)

chilango said:


> 3/52 _Finding Nemo _- Lisa Anne Marsoh



4/52: _Tales from the Tower _- _maximus_ Andrea Posner-Sanchez


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 7, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 1/50 a.j. smith, 'the black guard'


2/50 a.j. smith, 'the dark blood'


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2016)

1/10.  Bear Bones Kathy Reich - good train reading fodder


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 7, 2016)

I said 20 last year, upped it to 50, read 57. Unlikely to equal that this year (protracted illness in '15 helped) so I've estimated 41-50 again.

1/50: Sarah Perry - After Me Comes the Flood
2/50: Charles Dickens - Little Dorrit


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner. 

Space Marines! Enjoyable space marine romp.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 7, 2016)

1/30: Hard Work by Polly Toynbee

I aim low as I just don't get the time.


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2016)

1/45 An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 7, 2016)

Finished my first today

1. Special Deluxe - Neil Young

and started on my number 2 - Edible Woman by Margaret Atwood.

and noticed that by a complete fluke that I'm reading two Canadian authors in a row!
I've also decided I'm going to rotate male and female authors as I go along.


----------



## tim (Jan 8, 2016)

1/76 Mafia Republic  by John Dickie. A history of orgwnised crime (Cosa Nostra, Camorra, 'ndranghetta)in Italy since 1946 and relationship between the criminal and political classes. Quite a lot of this I was familiar withfrom previous reading, including an earlier book by Dickie Cosa Nostra. However, it was ihteresting to see different strands bought together. I woul.d have liked more focus on the Sacra Corona Unita, the Puglian Mafia, as they were very active when I was living in Bari in the early 90's. I found the transkation and continual repetition of every nickname irritating

2/76 Venusberg by Anthony powell. A comic novel about the frivolous Lives of 1930's upper-class expatriates in a small newly independent Baltic nation. At times it read rather like P G Wodehouse with more sex, death and fortune telling.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years - 
5 books i buy during the year - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books - 
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books - 
10 pre 20th century fiction books - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project - 
5 books for the other thing I've got planned - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) - 
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1-
10 audio-books - 

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 8, 2016)

1/10.  Bear Bones Kathy Reich - good train reading fodder
2/10 Shakleton's Stowaway - by Victoria McKenna - this is a teen book - which makes it perfect bath and train fodder


----------



## boohoo (Jan 8, 2016)

toggle said:


> 5 books I've owned more than 3 years -
> 5 books i buy during the year -
> 5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them -
> 5 local history books -
> ...



I like your list. (Too many books for me to read but maybe I should do a version of this!)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 8, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I like your list. (Too many books for me to read but maybe I should do a version of this!)


I thought I could do a version of that with 1 in each category not 5


----------



## boohoo (Jan 8, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I thought I could do a version of that with 1 in each category not 5



I have excellent local history books about the Norwood area.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 8, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I have excellent local history books about the Norwood area.


Indeed you do


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> 1. Special Deluxe - Neil Young



Any good? I read Waging Heavy Peace last year. It was _very _Neil Young - warm, sincere, meandering, eccentric, but occasionally just a bit too earnest. It was also considerably longer than it needed to be, I thought, so I'd think twice before picking up the sequel.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 8, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Any good? I read Waging Heavy Peace last year. It was _very _Neil Young - warm, sincere, meandering, eccentric, but occasionally just a bit too earnest. It was also considerably longer than it needed to be, I thought, so I'd think twice before picking up the sequel.


A bit of a mixed bag tbh. Very strange book. Starts in childhood talking about his parents, their cars, dogs and his early.friends and interests... And is written in very simple.childish style... Then there's his early career - with emphasis on vehicles he used - and finally it goes all vehicles toward the end - his work restoring vehicles and there's a chapter about climate change as well. I enjoyed most, some of it was a bit of a ramble, but Neil Young came across as thoroughly likeable.


----------



## inva (Jan 8, 2016)

I nearly got to my target last time, so I'll try for the same again.

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> A bit of a mixed bag tbh. Very strange book. Starts in childhood talking about his parents, their cars, dogs and his early.friends and interests... And is written in very simple.childish style... Then there's his early career - with emphasis on vehicles he used - and finally it goes all vehicles toward the end - his work restoring vehicles and there's a chapter about climate change as well. I enjoyed most, some of it was a bit of a ramble, but Neil Young came across as thoroughly likeable.



He does come across as totally uncorrupted by success and decades in the biz, doesn't he? Apart from having enough money to indulge his various geeky hobbies without restraint...


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 8, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> He does come across as totally uncorrupted by success and decades in the biz, doesn't he? Apart from having enough money to indulge his various geeky hobbies without restraint...


yep - going to be getting his proper autobiography next - for reading in a a few weeks time. I'll have a bit of a break first, cleanse the pallet.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 8, 2016)

toggle said:


> 5 books I've owned more than 3 years -
> 5 books i buy during the year -
> 5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them -
> 5 local history books -
> ...



I've not been reading properly for years - ever since I discovered social media really. And I have things to read for work, for my politics, transgender reports and articles, the list goes on....

That's why I've set a target. I have about 20 Audio books unlistened to, half a dozen books on the Kindle, several thousand sci fi e-books and i've just worked out how to put them on my Kindle, and of course, I have a mountain of trad paper books as my book buying never stopped when i stopped reading - best intentions, eh?

So.... as a minumum then.

20 audio books
10 kindle books
15 paperbacks
5 big hardbacks
25 books by women
5 books by LGBT authors
10 non-fiction books (minumum)
5 (auto)/biographies
10 books by British authors
5 historical novels
5 brand new books
5 sci fi books
and in total at least 50 books read.

So far I've achieved:
1/20 audio books
1/10 non-fiction
1 biog
1 brand new book
1 book


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2016)

boohoo said:


> 1/30: Hard Work by Polly Toynbee
> 
> I aim low as I just don't get the time.



I know she's full of shit, but a book by Polly Toynbee's not the _lowest _you could aim


----------



## boohoo (Jan 8, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I know she's full of shit, but a book by Polly Toynbee's not the _lowest _you could aim


 Book was quite good. Zero contract hours being discussed in 2003 (?).


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I thought I could do a version of that with 1 in each category not 5



if you check my first post in this thread, you can see the list that i nicked the general idea from. which is much smaller. but wasn't quite what i was looking for. 

but 100 is about half of what i did last year. and i just thought i'd chase an enforced variety, not just quantity.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I've not been reading properly for years - ever since I discovered social media really. And I have things to read for work, for my politics, transgender reports and articles, the list goes on....
> 
> That's why I've set a target. I have about 20 Audio books unlistened to, half a dozen books on the Kindle, several thousand sci fi e-books and i've just worked out how to put them on my Kindle, and of course, I have a mountain of trad paper books as my book buying never stopped when i stopped reading - best intentions, eh?



i know that one.

and my e-book gathering is becoming somewhat obsessive. i suppose at least excessive collection of mostly sub 1mb files will take a while to become a problem. certainly a lot longer than the time until my bookcases (or perhaps my sitting room floor) collapses. 

but my sf collection is being slowly shifted about as my older 2 kids nick chunks of it. and at some point, i'll likely decide that the stuff left is what none of us will ever want to read again and it can depart.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm definitely going to pick up a book any day soon. I might even make it a goal for this weekend.

I'm going to try and read one book a month, if I find a decent book I can read it in a few days and I've got one lined up for January.


----------



## chilango (Jan 9, 2016)

5/52: _Tales from the Tower _-_ Mother Gothel _Andrea Posner-Sanchez


----------



## Me76 (Jan 10, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 10, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith


----------



## chilango (Jan 10, 2016)

6/52: _The Gruffalo_ Julia Donaldson & Axel Schaeffer


----------



## inva (Jan 11, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
*2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation

Starting the reading year with a winner! This is a fantastic book, elegantly written and creepy as fuck.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 13, 2016)

3/20 on to "All Quiet on the Western Front"


----------



## braindancer (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I'll go for 30 again this year - I failed last year - I think I did about 25 but my record keeping went awry in the latter half of the year so can't be sure.

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin


----------



## Me76 (Jan 13, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide - amazingly sweet and comforting to read although nothing really happens at all.


----------



## toggle (Jan 13, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years - 
5 books i buy during the year - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books - 
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books - 
10 pre 20th century fiction books - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project - 
5 books for the other thing I've got planned - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4-
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 -

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 13, 2016)

toggle said:


> 5 books I've owned more than 3 years -
> 5 books i buy during the year -
> 5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them -
> 5 local history books -
> ...



I love the idea of this. Good luck with it.


----------



## toggle (Jan 13, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> I love the idea of this. Good luck with it.



thankyou.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2016)

7/52: _Hansel & Gretel_ Joan Cameron


----------



## toggle (Jan 14, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years - 
5 books i buy during the year - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books - 
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books - 
10 pre 20th century fiction books - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project - 
5 books for the other thing I've got planned - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4-5-
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 -

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 14, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Book was quite good. Zero contract hours being discussed in 2003 (?).



Have you read 'Bait and Switch', by Barbara Ehrenreich, the original US one? Interesting compare and contrast. The chapter working at a house cleaning firm will always stay with me.

Obviously I'm reading this thread now, do you count academic books and book group books? I want to include the latter, maybe not the former I think and try for 20.

1/20 I Let You Go - Clare McKintosh. Easy read twisty thriller. UK, but in the vein of Gone Girl. A good travel v easy read but no more.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 14, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Have you read 'Bait and Switch', by Barbara Ehrenreich, the original US one? Interesting compare and contrast. The chapter working at a house cleaning firm will always stay with me.



Thanks - will take a look for it


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm on book number 3 now - The Great Gatsby by F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## ringo (Jan 15, 2016)

1/45 An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45 George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45 Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton ~ Bloody hell, heart breaking but what a call to arms.


----------



## inva (Jan 15, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
*3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician*
not a great title but an interesting book.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 15, 2016)

The Great Gatsby isn't gripping me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2016)

Just out of interest it is the 90th Anniversary of my Mum's WI group this year and it has been suggested that each member should try to read 90 books in the year. Mum is going to give it a go but 90 is quite a lot I feel!


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce

I'm enjoying Salman Rushdie's latest atm, too. Think this thread is working.


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2016)

8/52: _What the Ladybird Heard_ Julia Donaldson


----------



## pennimania (Jan 15, 2016)

1? Room at the Top - John Braine
2  Life at the Top	-	"	"		 it's grim at t'top


----------



## toggle (Jan 16, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 - 
5 books i buy during the year - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project - 
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4-5-
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon




not sleeping or having much energy to focus on much atm, therefore reading. and finishing up some of the stuff that was part finished on the kindle and bedside table.

curently got about 8 things on the go on the kindle, uncle toms cabin and book 2 of the mongoliad as e-books and a feminist interpretation of the spanish civil war and a book on what bits of britain influenced tolkien when he created middle earth on my bedside table. there's probably half a dozen others about somewhere. i really can't do one at a time.i just do ab bit of a clearup when it gets utterly rediculous. 

and i'm also watching my cats watch each other while pretending the other dosen't exist. which is hilarious and also very distracting


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 16, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
*2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins*


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2016)

9/52: _Frozen - A tale of two sisters_ No author given


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, I'm piling through the childrens' books 

Don't worry, I have an Ian Rankin on the go on the Kindle, a Malcolm Gladwell in my work bag and a couple of others on the go at the moment too!


----------



## braindancer (Jan 16, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 2/50 a.j. smith, 'the dark blood'


3/50 a.j. smith, 'the red prince'


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 - 
5 books i buy during the year - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project - 
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4-5-
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2016)

1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2016)

Manter said:


> 1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
> 2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
> 3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
> 4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller


didn't have you down as a fantasy fan!


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> didn't have you down as a fantasy fan!


Love it. Proper escapism  I binge periodically, then won't touch any for months at a time


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2016)

Manter said:


> Love it. Proper escapism  I binge periodically, then won't touch any for months at a time


I've been thinking of exploring more of it - I've only really read George RR Martin and Joe Abercrombie.
Was thinking of reading this soon:
 
Have you (or anyone else) read it?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 17, 2016)

1/10 - Spectacles by Sue Perkins

2/10 - Estates, an intimate history by Lynsey Hanley


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been thinking of exploring more of it - I've only really read George RR Martin and Joe Abercrombie.
> Was thinking of reading this soon:
> View attachment 82226
> Have you (or anyone else) read it?



My friends loved it and some have read it multiple times. It didn't do it for me but I don't think fantasy in general does it for me anymore so I wouldn't say it was because it was a bad book iyswim


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been thinking of exploring more of it - I've only really read George RR Martin and Joe Abercrombie.
> ?



well, that's far from a bad place to start.

just read half a war. and it's not half bad. far from the depth and complexity of feist or martin, but a nice read.



> Was thinking of reading this soon:
> View attachment 82226
> Have you (or anyone else) read it



not me. let me know how you get on.


would also recomend raymond e feist, robin hobb, tad williams (memory sorrow and thorn), katherine kerr.

probably got a fair few on ebook somewhere


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2016)

to add, robert jordan probably isn't worth getting started on and don't touch terry goodkind with someone elses, unless you want to become part of someone elses torture fantasies. 

DotCommunist can probably share a few more ideas


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been thinking of exploring more of it - I've only really read George RR Martin and Joe Abercrombie.
> Was thinking of reading this soon:
> View attachment 82226
> Have you (or anyone else) read it?


Yes- quite dark, antihero stuff. I really enjoyed it. I like Peter V Brett too- painted man etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

toggle said:


> to add, robert jordan probably isn't worth getting started on and don't touch terry goodkind with someone elses, unless you want to become part of someone elses torture fantasies.
> 
> DotCommunist can probably share a few more ideas


china mievilles Bas Lag books, Steven Ericksons Malazan Book of The Fallen. Will think on others after the snooker. There's loads of frogs need kissing before you find a prince tho. Oh, Gemmel for the sheer exuberant  lols


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2016)

All over Mieville already - Perdido Street Station is one of the best books I've read ever. Couldn't get on with Malazan, but I was miserable at the time and finding it hard to read anything.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 17, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin

*3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> All over Mieville already - Perdido Street Station is one of the best books I've read ever. Couldn't get on with Malazan, but I was miserable at the time and finding it hard to read anything.


Cherie Priest's Clockwork Century cycle is highly regarded atm, I liked Boneshakers but haven't followed the sequence further. Inventive, if a little traditional in places.

e2a sorry, sci fi again  the genres blur


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

oh and if you have never read any Gene Wolfe then you really really should. People rate him as not just a great fantasy writer but a great writer full stop. His fingerprints are all over much that came after. You want Book of the New Sun. Starts with Severian The Torturer. This man is a highly unreliable narrator but his world and trying to tease the truth from his accounts...great fantasy


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oh and if you have never read any Gene Wolfe then you really really should. People rate him as not just a great fantasy writer but a great writer full stop. His fingerprints are all over much that came after. You want Book of the New Sun. Starts with Severian The Torturer. This man is a highly unreliable narrator but his world and trying to tease the truth from his accounts...great fantasy



i read the books of the long sun ages ago. always intended to read more


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

toggle said:


> i read the books of the long sun ages ago. always intended to read more


Calde' of the Long Sun was my intro as a teen. I remember being amused when the sybyl (a robotic) needs a huge stone altar moving outside to perform rituals in front of a crowd and siezes upon an inspiration (to motivate biologicals, the robotics aren't quite the same as us) 'I need the strongest men please, the altar must be moved but only the strongest for it is heavy'

scramble as a full third of the crowd rushes to carry said altar into the daylight.


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Calde' of the Long Sun was my intro as a teen. I remember being amused when the sybyl (a robotic) needs a huge stone altar moving outside to perform rituals in front of a crowd and siezes upon an inspiration (to motivate biologicals, the robotics aren't quite the same as us) 'I need the strongest men please, the altar must be moved but only the strongest for it is heavy'
> 
> scramble as a full third of the crowd rushes to carry said altar into the daylight.




i think what struck me was the return to the beginning thing. where any sufficiently advanced technology will appear as magic to a less technologically advanced society, the society that has 'devolved' will return to percieving technology as magic/religion. a society utterly reliant for it's existance on it's technology, that mystifies it. i think mainly cause i'd read a few other things that looked at posttechnological societies hiding the remnants of that. and this theme interested me as similar.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2016)

toggle said:


> i think what struck me was the return to the beginning thing. where any sufficiently advanced technology will appear as magic to a less technologically advanced society, the society that has 'devolved' will return to percieving technology as magic/religion. a society utterly reliant for it's existance on it's technology, that mystifies it. i think mainly cause i'd read a few other things that looked at posttechnological societies hiding the remnants of that. and this theme interested me as similar.


Scylla from the altar window. Only it isn't really a altar and isn't really a window right? Love the ambiguities and no hand holding of Wolfe's fantasy.

Also Patera Silk has the tutelage of a fencing master and what appears to be a sort of fantasy lighsabre 

Very strange worlds he draws


----------



## iona (Jan 17, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 17, 2016)

4/20 The Vatican Cellars -Andre Gide

I'm having a few days off next week after working on site for the last month. After that it's back to the office, so I'm not going to be able to keep this rate going.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 18, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner


----------



## Me76 (Jan 18, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt - Quite a sweet time travelling story.  Bit of a shit end, but ok.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 19, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
*
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2016)

1/10. Bear Bones Kathy Reich - good train reading fodder
2/10 Shakleton's Stowaway - by Victoria McKenna - this is a teen book - which makes it perfect bath and train fodder

3/10 Soppy by Philipa Rice - read it in 15 minutes as its a comic book - lovely illustrations of the little daily moments of being with a loved one


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 19, 2016)

1/50  The Yellow House:  Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence  -- Martin Gayford
2/50  The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50  The Delizia!:  The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie


----------



## chilango (Jan 19, 2016)

10/52: _The Rhyming Rabbit_ Julia Donaldson


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 19, 2016)

1/35 Wanting. Richard Flanagan
2/35 just kids patti smith


----------



## ringo (Jan 20, 2016)

1/45 An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45 George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45 Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45 Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler


----------



## pennimania (Jan 21, 2016)

1? Room at the Top - John Braine
2 Life at the Top - " 
3 Esther - Norah Lofts


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 22, 2016)

*1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
*
yeah, I've arrived. In your face sci-fi geeks and readers of children's books.










*
*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 22, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> 1/35 *Wanting*. Richard Flanagan
> 2/35 just kids patti smith



Read that as Wanking. I think I need some shut eye.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 - 
5 books i buy during the year - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project - 
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2016)

1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
5. A blight of mages- Karen Miller


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King. Very well written, I enjoyed it but a little long winded


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 23, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
*
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories*


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life,So Far, MA Harper - story of family and caring for Alzheimer's.  Good.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
> 2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
> 3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
> 4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
> ...


Did you enjoy it?


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 -
5 books i buy during the year -17 -
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 -
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 -
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2016)

toggle said:


> 5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 -
> 5 books i buy during the year -17 -
> 5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them -
> 5 local history books -13 -
> ...


if you're doing 2" thick books you might want to make them pre-war when the paper was thicker.


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> if you're doing 2" thick books you might want to make them pre-war when the paper was thicker.



one is. but tbh, i had a few specific books in mind for that. whopping great, but fairly new  full size hardbacks. i picked that as a list item, cause they are always on my to-read list, but so bloody inconvenient to go through that i put them aside. cause i can't read them in bed, and that's usually where i read paper books atm. bloody great stack of them. most are well over that thick. the rest are close enough. although there's about half of that stack that could well go into one of the other sections. 

i will at some point be asking for recomends with translated and non anglo fiction.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2016)

I need two classics to read this year(although checking last year's list I only did one ).  I always try and make sure one of them is one I haven't read before.  I have had the Scarlet Letter on my Kindle for ages but haven't ever been able to get past page 10. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2016)

toggle said:


> one is. but tbh, i had a few specific books in mind for that. whopping great, but fairly new  full size hardbacks. i picked that as a list item, cause they are always on my to-read list, but so bloody inconvenient to go through that i put them aside. cause i can't read them in bed, and that's usually where i read paper books atm. bloody great stack of them. most are well over that thick. the rest are close enough. although there's about half of that stack that could well go into one of the other sections.
> 
> i will at some point be asking for recomends with translated and non anglo fiction.


octave mirbeau


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I need two classics to read this year(although checking last year's list I only did one ).  I always try and make sure one of them is one I haven't read before.  I have had the Scarlet Letter on my Kindle for ages but haven't ever been able to get past page 10.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


castle of otranto
the monk - matthew lewis


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I need two classics to read this year(although checking last year's list I only did one ).  I always try and make sure one of them is one I haven't read before.  I have had the Scarlet Letter on my Kindle for ages but haven't ever been able to get past page 10.
> 
> Any other suggestions?




my recomendation is to have such a shit job (but one where you can wear earbuds) that it's really, really fascinating in comparison to the job. 

in other words, it's my current audio book that i listen to at work. 

did uncle tom's cabin the same way. but i know the subject matter she was writing about. and went to a lecture that was in part on her reaction to britain's reaction to the civil war. and she is incredibly snarky.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have real trouble with audio books.  I just tune out and don't pay attention.  I'm the same with people reading to me, I need to see the words to get the meaning.


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I have real trouble with audio books.  I just tune out and don't pay attention.  I'm the same with people reading to me, I need to see the words to get the meaning.



that';s why i only listen to them when i am doing other stuff. cause then i tune out of that and into the book. 

but took a little getting used to. starting with stuff that really gripped me really helped.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> Did you enjoy it?



Loved it. Devoured it in a couple of days.
Looking forward to reading the rest.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> Loved it. Devoured it in a couple of days.
> Looking forward to reading the rest.


I love her writing so I am always really pleased to hear someone else likes it. I devoured it too


----------



## 8115 (Jan 24, 2016)

1. We need new names, NoViolet Bulawayo.


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 -
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 -
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 25, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back


----------



## Greebo (Jan 25, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith


----------



## iona (Jan 25, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan

Realised the last few times I've stalled halfway through a book it's been because my memory's shit and I can't actually remember enough about the plot so far to care what happens. Short stories are much easier.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 26, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones

*2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 26, 2016)

iona said:


> 1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
> 2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
> 
> Realised the last few times I've stalled halfway through a book it's been because my memory's shit and I can't actually remember enough about the plot so far to care what happens. Short stories are much easier.



If you're looking for some more short stories I can recommend Joe Hill's 20th Century Ghosts.


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2016)

Greebo said:


> 3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith


Never heard of that before, Greebo. Sounds right up my street. Any good?


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2016)

iona said:


> Realised the last few times I've stalled halfway through a book it's been because my memory's shit and I can't actually remember enough about the plot so far to care what happens.


Could be worse iona. I've just rejoined my local library because of this thread - last time I was a member was pre-Internet days - so I had an amusing half hour going through my reading history online from about 10 years ago last night. There were at least 5 books on there that I have absolutely no recollection of reading whatsoever.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2016)

Just 5?!


----------



## iona (Jan 26, 2016)

Voley said:


> Could be worse iona. I've just rejoined my local library because of this thread - last time I was a member was pre-Internet days - so I had an amusing half hour going through my reading history online from about 10 years ago last night. There were at least 5 books on there that I have absolutely no recollection of reading whatsoever.



If I did that with my library list from 3 years ago it'd be more like 90% - I used to return books and then borrow them again two weeks later because I'd already forgotten reading them, then not realise until a few hundred pages in.


----------



## iona (Jan 26, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> If you're looking for some more short stories I can recommend Joe Hill's 20th Century Ghosts.



Thanks, I'll look out for that.  Don't read much horror usually but a change might be good.


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> Loved it. Devoured it in a couple of days.
> Looking forward to reading the rest.



I'm in the middle of it too, really enjoying it.


----------



## iona (Jan 26, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## idumea (Jan 26, 2016)

I reached 70 books last year, but I a big chunk of them were finished while bored in hospital. I'm hoping for an optimistic 52 this year. 

1/52 Winter's Bone, Daniel Woodrell


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2016)

Voley said:


> Never heard of that before, Greebo. Sounds right up my street. Any good?


Yes, and you can have my (2nd hand paperback) copy if you like (PM address and I'll lob it in the post).  Not just for the written autobiography, but also IMHO for the photos and the artwork of both Patti Smith and Robert Mapplethorpe.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2016)

Greebo said:
			
		

> Yes, and you can have my (2nd hand paperback) copy if you like (PM address and I'll lob it in the post).  Not just for the written autobiography, but also IMHO for the photos and the artwork of both Patti Smith and Robert Mapplethorpe.



That's very kind but I've ordered it from the library so you might as well save the postage. Ta for the offer, though.  It does sound good.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 26, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie

*4/50  Strapless:  John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.*


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 27, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young 
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood 
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - 
Just finished *4/50* Sacrilege - S.J. Parris   which was entertaining but dumb. Probably just what I needed in the past week and a half. 

now - number *5/50* Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 27, 2016)

Greebo said:


> 3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith



I have this one lined up and ready .


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I have this one lined up and ready .


I've had it lined up and ready for two years!


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I have real trouble with audio books.  I just tune out and don't pay attention.  I'm the same with people reading to me, I need to see the words to get the meaning.


After about 3 years of persisting and practising mindfulness techniques I'm just getting the hang of these things now - my last 5 or 6 have been audio books and I've mostly been fine. though I still tune out from time to time, but at least its easy to go back.


----------



## iona (Jan 27, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2016)

1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
5. A blight of mages- Karen Miller
6. Sweet Caress- William Boyd bit long and rambling and directionless, but interesting all the way through. Basically a woman's life's story, told through photos and flashbacks. Not one of his best but even at his worst he beats many authors into a cocked hat.

Edit- actually worth saying the most interesting thing about it is the photos. The protagonist is a photographer, and most chapters have a photo in them that Boyd found- he's kind of stitched together a life from those funny boxes of old photos you find in the back corners of junk shops. Which is pretty impressive - and intriguing


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 28, 2016)

I managed 27/20 last year, so I'll go for 35 this time. Took me a while to finish the book I started reading before New Year (Men at Arms, the first in Evelyn Waugh's Sword of Honour trilogy), so off to a slow start with this year's books.

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall

Both excellent. Elizabeth is Missing is about a woman with dementia who holds the clues to an unsolved mystery but can't remember all the pieces, very warmly written, and quite a page-turner.  Dementia Essentials, also warmly written, I found a very good guide to caring for someone with dementia, from early stages through to finding residential care, focusing a lot on the feelings and dilemmas for the carer, as well as practical information and advice.

Going to start using the library more to order books this year, our library is small and doesn't often have much that interests me on the shelves.  Usually my books are all from charity shops, doctor's or community centre, so I read whatever I come across, so I'm aiming to seek out more books that I deliberately want to read this year. And I want to up the amount of non-fiction, which I find much slower to read and harder to persevere with.  With the one I've just read I've deliberately not started the novel I've got waiting until I finished it, seems to have helped me read it quicker. I don't tend to keep books I've read unless they were so outstanding I think I'll read and re-read them, or if I want to lend them to a particular person.  So most fiction goes straight back to the charity shop, non-fiction I'll keep if I think I might want to refer to it again. I _like _getting rid of books


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/10 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 28, 2016)

1/35 Wanting - Richard Flanagan
2/35 Just Kids - Patti Smith
3/35 Granta issue 133 What have we done - Sigrid Rausing


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War


----------



## Me76 (Jan 29, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson - free crime one. Better than some.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 29, 2016)

And Persuasion is my classic for reading next after a conversation about Austen at work yesterday.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 30, 2016)

idumea said:


> I reached 70 books last year, but I a big chunk of them were finished while bored in hospital. I'm hoping for an optimistic 52 this year.
> 
> 1/52 Winter's Bone, Daniel Woodrell



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 30, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
*
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
*
Almost gave up on this after the first chapter, but stuck with it and very glad I did.
For a book written in the 70s it felt very modern.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Qaisra Shahraz and Qaisrta Shahrez


----------



## iona (Jan 31, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
*
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)*


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

Books read so far:
*1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco*
That was quite hard going because of the subject matter (rather than writing style).  I'm going to read some non-fiction next.


----------



## iona (Jan 31, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2016)

11/52: Knots and Crosses - Ian Rankin


----------



## D'wards (Jan 31, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action


----------



## ringo (Feb 1, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson


----------



## idumea (Feb 1, 2016)

1/52 Winter's Bone, Daniel Woodrell
2/52 Gilead, Marilynne Robinson


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 -29 - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 - 28 - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 -
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay
28. nathaniel hawthorne - the scarlet letter
29. robin hobb - renegade's magic
30. helen rogers - green gone wrong
31.


----------



## ringo (Feb 2, 2016)

idumea said:


> 2/52 Gilead, Marilynne Robinson



I keep looking at this, heard great things about her writing, but I get put off by too much theological discussion. Got a bit tired of it in Marlon James' John Crow Devil, didn't mind that it was integral to Alan Paton's Cry, The Beloved Country. 

What's it like?


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 2, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
*
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
*2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride. Good, a bit far fetched but good*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason


----------



## iona (Feb 4, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo


----------



## Greebo (Feb 5, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 6, 2016)

1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream


----------



## iona (Feb 6, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill 

Ta for the recommendation BoatieBird that's probably not something I would have chosen to read but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream



2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 8, 2016)

1/50: Sarah Perry - After Me Comes the Flood
2/50: Charles Dickens - Little Dorrit

3/50: David Sedaris - Let's Explore Diabetes with Owls
4/50: Jenny Offill - Dept. of Speculation
5/50: Dan Rhodes - Anthology and a Hundred Other Stories/QUOTE]

Dickens slowed me down in January, but the last three took two days so I'm making up for lost time...


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2016)

1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
5. A blight of mages- Karen Miller
6. Sweet Caress- William Boyd 
7. The taming of the queen- Philipa Gregory entertaining diversion.


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 8, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
*3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson*


----------



## iona (Feb 8, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 8, 2016)

1/35 Wanting - Richard Flanagan

2/35 Just Kids - Patti Smith

3/35 Granta issue 133 What have we done - Sigrid Rausing

4/35 The Autobiography of an ex-coloured man - James Weldon Johnson


----------



## iona (Feb 8, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher


----------



## Me76 (Feb 9, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen - I'd forgotten how good Austen is


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 9, 2016)

1/50: Sarah Perry - After Me Comes the Flood
2/50: Charles Dickens - Little Dorrit
3/50: David Sedaris - Let's Explore Diabetes with Owls
4/50: Jenny Offill - Dept. of Speculation
5/50: Dan Rhodes - Anthology and a Hundred Other Stories
6/50: Jeffrey Brown - Kids are Weird
7/50: David Marsh - For Who the Bell Tolls
8/50: Eimear McBride - A Girl is a Half-formed Thing


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2016)

1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
5. A blight of mages- Karen Miller
6. Sweet Caress- William Boyd
7. The taming of the queen- Philipa Gregory
8. A dance of cloaks- David Dalglish. Not exactly great literature but more good escapism


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 -29 - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 - 28 - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 - 32 - 38 -
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11 - 43

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay
28. nathaniel hawthorne - the scarlet letter
29. robin hobb - renegade's magic
30. helen rogers - green gone wrong
31.james meek - private island
32. daniel trilling - bloody nasty people
33. will bunch - the backlash
34. juliet jaques - trans
35. ian banks - canal dreams
36. ian banks - song of stone
37. terry pratchett - the carpet people
38. nancy matthews - confronting rape
39. gareth pierce - dispa5tches from the dark side
40. peter and mari jo buhle - it started in wisconsin
41. peter cann - adoption
42. robert weitzer - sex for sale
43. virginia woolf - orlando


----------



## iona (Feb 10, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 10, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
*
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn*


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out



any good?

she was talking about this when i met her at penzance litfest. described it as a criticism of 1% feminism.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 10, 2016)

toggle said:


> any good?
> 
> she was talking about this when i met her at penzance litfest. described it as a criticism of 1% feminism.



It _is_ basically that and is very readable. I like her.

It's quite short though. (I can post you my copy if you like?)


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 10, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
*
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
*
One of those stories that I knew from numerous different tellings, but I realised that I'd never read the original text.


----------



## belboid (Feb 10, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back

*3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone*


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/10 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/10 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke


----------



## iona (Feb 11, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/10 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/10 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/10 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein


----------



## idumea (Feb 12, 2016)

idumea said:


> 1/52 Winter's Bone, Daniel Woodrell
> 2/52 Gilead, Marilynne Robinson



3/52, The Sisters Brothers, Patrick deWitt


----------



## pennimania (Feb 15, 2016)

1? Room at the Top - John Braine
2 Life at the Top - " 
3 Esther - Norah Lofts
4-The Inimitable Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
5 - Just Kids - Patti Smith
6- A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemingway
7 - A Sense of Guilt - Andrea Newman
8 - White Teeth - Sadie Smith
9 - The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned a Million Pounds - John Higgs
10 - The Hacienda - how not to run a club - Peter Hook (you will note that a) the last two were presents and b) I have finished my masters and can read tripe for a while


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 15, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out



3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 15, 2016)

I was doing so well, and now I've hit a brick wall. I blame the stress I've been under - its really hard to concentrate when you're that anxious. 

I'll see if I can push things forward this week with the Mozza autobiography


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 15, 2016)

9/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse 5
10/50 Adam Foulds - The Quickening Maze

Vonnegut's one of those authors I'm slightly ashamed to admit I've never read anything by till now. Glad I finally put that right. Would be happy to hear Urbz' recommendations from among his more SF-ey stuff...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 15, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson


----------



## braindancer (Feb 15, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> 9/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse 5


Best book ever written ever.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 15, 2016)

1? Room at the Top - John Braine
2 Life at the Top - " 
3 Esther - Norah Lofts
4-The Inimitable Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
5 - Just Kids - Patti Smith
6- A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemingway
7 - A Sense of Guilt - Andrea Newman
8 - White Teeth - Sadie Smith
9 - The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned a Million Pounds - John Higgs
10 - The Hacienda - how not to run a club - Peter Hook
11 - The Fancy - Monica Dickens
12 - One Pair of Feet  - Monica Dickens


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 16, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
*
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
*


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> Best book ever written ever.



I don't know if I'd go that far but it was certainly very, very good and likely to stay with me. The reason I asked for recommendations for his science fiction work is that he writes with real insight into human emotion and interaction, something that even the best SF writers too often subordinate to the Big Ideas (looking at you, Philip K. Dick...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast

not doing very well so far


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 16, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain

4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority

Totally gripped by this - a black comedy of workplace manners, a study of personal failure, and a completely terrifying Lovecraftian nightmare all in one. Can't wait to read the final book in the trilogy.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 16, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
*
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 3/50 a.j. smith, 'the red prince'


4/50 giles milton, 'russian roulette'


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> 1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
> 2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
> 3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
> 
> ...


Just read Annihilation - it's well creepy - i'm not sure i have the imagination to imagine what happened in it though


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just read Annihilation - it's well creepy - i'm not sure i have the imagination to imagine what happened in it though



Lots is made clearer in book 2 and P tells me more answers appear in book 3.

I love that I haven't been able to second guess the plot at all.


----------



## Voley (Feb 17, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/10 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/10 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/10 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/10 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood


----------



## yield (Feb 17, 2016)

1/10. Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel - Beautiful melancholia


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer


----------



## boohoo (Feb 17, 2016)

boohoo said:


> 1/30: Hard Work by Polly Toynbee
> 
> I aim low as I just don't get the time.



2/30 Growing Up In Hollywood - Robert Parrish

Interesting read.  (I do have about three other books on the go too!)


----------



## boohoo (Feb 17, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> 1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
> 2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
> 3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain



How was the Neil Oliver? Was tempted to get that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 17, 2016)

boohoo said:


> How was the Neil Oliver? Was tempted to get that.



I really enjoyed it  Very accessible, lots of moments of wonder  but a real sense of connection to the history and the landscape.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 4/50 giles milton, 'russian roulette'


5/50 jo nesbo, 'blood on the snow'


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> lots of moments of wonder


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes, like the opening credits of that - swelling music, awestruck face etc. But with real knowledge as well.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr


----------



## boohoo (Feb 18, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> I really enjoyed it  Very accessible, lots of moments of wonder  but a real sense of connection to the history and the landscape.



Cool - I think I will get a copy.


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2016)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Cool - I think I will get a copy.



I like the sound of that too. Stuck it on my library list. I know he comes across as a bit of a prat with his fucking hair and all that but I usually learn some interesting stuff from his telly programmes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2016)

The book is enlivened by his obvious passion for ancient history - it's made me warm to him a lot more.


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2016)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> The book is enlivened by his obvious passion for ancient history - it's made me warm to him a lot more.



Yeah I get that from his programmes too. Will give this one go, May, ta. I've just really got into exploring all the antiquities around my way and I could do with some historical context.


----------



## inva (Feb 19, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
*4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard*


----------



## iona (Feb 19, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 19, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall

*3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann*


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 19, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
*
2/12 Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross*
Gave me a much better understanding of the Paris Commune - what the participants thought about it, and how the struggle influenced political thought by both the survivors and Marx, Kroptkin, and Morris.

*3/12 Eric by Shaun Tan*
Quirky picture book


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> The book is enlivened by his obvious passion for ancient history - it's made me warm to him a lot more.


Never read anything by him because I find his TV presenting style so annoying, but if this is worth a look I might have to give him another chance.


----------



## inva (Feb 20, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
*5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck*


----------



## braindancer (Feb 20, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf (Lovely stuff - bought after seeing some love for it on here - will have to read the others in the trilogy)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 5/50 jo nesbo, 'blood on the snow'


6/50 david kilcullen, 'blood year'


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Charlotte Perkins Gilman - The Yellow Wall-Paper


----------



## iona (Feb 21, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz


----------



## nogojones (Feb 21, 2016)

iona said:


> 1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
> 2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
> 3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
> 4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
> ...


Is no. 15 really thick?


----------



## iona (Feb 21, 2016)

nogojones said:


> Is no. 15 really thick?



Didn't know I was gonna end up unemployed and have loads of time to read when I set that goal at the start of the year


----------



## nogojones (Feb 21, 2016)

iona said:


> Didn't know I was gonna end up unemployed and have loads of time to read when I set that goal at the start of the year


Oh no, good luck with getting a new job - or enjoy your reading time


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 22, 2016)

11/50: Steve Aylett - Lint
12/50: George Saunders - Tenth of December


For the numerous SF fans on this thread: Lint, a biography of fictional pulp writer Jeff Lint, is well worth a look. The absurdist humour reminds me of Woody Allen's early prose, but it's also crammed with bizarre images and turns of phrase that aren't quite like anything else I've read. Sample chapter opening:

Lint was ambushed by his second novel - what started as a fairly standard tale of sagging clock ducks grew out of size, provoking Emily Abodon to issue an ultimatum: 'The story, or me.' Baffled, Lint was still waiting for a verb when Abodon slammed from the apartment...


----------



## Voley (Feb 22, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/10 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/10 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/10 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/10 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/10 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> 11/50: Steve Aylett - Lint
> 12/50: George Saunders - Tenth of December
> 
> 
> ...


Coincidentally I just bought his Complete Accomplice. Looks very odd indeed.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Coincidentally I just bought his Complete Accomplice. Looks very odd indeed.



Report back! I'm in two minds as to whether I want to read more by him...


----------



## pennimania (Feb 22, 2016)

1? Room at the Top - John Braine
2 Life at the Top - " 
3 Esther - Norah Lofts
4-The Inimitable Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
5 - Just Kids - Patti Smith
6- A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemingway
7 - A Sense of Guilt - Andrea Newman
8 - White Teeth - Sadie Smith
9 - The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned a Million Pounds - John Higgs
10 - The Hacienda - how not to run a club - Peter Hook
11 - The Fancy - Monica Dickens
12 - One Pair of Feet - Monica Dickens
13 - My Turn to Make the Tea - Monica Dickens
14 - Cromartie v The God Shiva - Rumer Godden


----------



## ringo (Feb 23, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45  Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45 Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2016)

pennimania said:


> 9 - The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned a Million Pounds - John Higgs


Any good penni? Quite fancy reading a book about them.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas


----------



## pennimania (Feb 23, 2016)

Voley said:


> Any good penni? Quite fancy reading a book about them.


Yes, kept me quiet for a couple of hours - but now I have a bit of a crush on Bill Drummond


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2016)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Yes, kept me quiet for a couple of hours - but now I have a bit of a crush on Bill Drummond



Will give it a go at some point then, ta.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/10 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/10 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/10 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/10 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/10 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/10 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride

*3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser. Nor sure what to make of this really. It's good but I felt distanced from it*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 24, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
*4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane*


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 25, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann

*4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot*


----------



## ringo (Feb 25, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45  Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45 Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45 The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 25, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority

5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance

Just finished it now...think I need a few days for it to percolate properly. I feel like my mind is still too deep in Area X!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2016)

Bit late in the year, but I've never been on one of these threads before.

I miss reading. I commute by bike and don't get much time to stop, sit and read... I was quite impressed I managed two books last year!

I'm going to try and find time and aim for 10.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 6/50 david kilcullen, 'blood year'


7/50 tim powers, 'medusa's web'


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson


----------



## Me76 (Feb 27, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen - really liked this.  It was a free book from Amazon when I bought another one.  Very immersive.  Totally flawed characters, all very human.  A family dealing with life.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 28, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 28, 2016)

I downloaded The Corrections as a freebie too Me76, sounds like it's worth a read


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 28, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
*
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden*


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 28, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 Eric by Shaun Tan

*4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman*
Very different from the TV series - Piper stays true to Larry for a start.  It was very readable though, with many engaging stories of the mutual aid and friendship between women prisoners, but some things seem a bit glossed over, and for a memoir I didn't feel like Kerman gave much away about herself.  In the afterword Kerman says she's on the board of a charity that helps ex-inmates, and campaigns for prison reform - and that seemed to be why she wrote the book, maybe trying to appeal to a liberal audience meant using a certain narrative.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 28, 2016)

Shoot me, but I'm really enjoying that Morrissey autobiography. Laugh out loud, and lots of insight into one of my fave ever bands.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 29, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance

6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere. More like mehverwhere, but entertaining enough.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 29, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf


----------



## marty21 (Feb 29, 2016)

braindancer said:


> 1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
> 2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
> 3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
> 4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
> ...


 I loved that Kent Haruf trilogy, absolutely wonderful writing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 7/50 tim powers, 'medusa's web'


8/50 jean lartéguy, 'the centurions'


----------



## braindancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Wholeheartedly agree! Now reading Benediction which is just as good...  I think it was probably your recommendation on here that turned me on to these books - so thanks!


----------



## D'wards (Mar 1, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 2, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
*
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me *


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Wholeheartedly agree! Now reading Benediction which is just as good...  I think it was probably your recommendation on here that turned me on to these books - so thanks!


and I have to thank a woman at work who knew I liked Willy Vlautin and recommended these .


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 2, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
*
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams*


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 2, 2016)

back on track I hope:

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey

Maybe I need to get a few short ones under my belt now... 

eta... next up... *7/50 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters.*

*6/20 audio books
0/10 kindle books
0/15 paperbacks
0/5 big hardbacks
2/25 books by women
1/5 books by LGBT authors
3/10 non-fiction books
3/5 (auto)/biographies
2/10 books by British authors
1/5 historical novels
0/5 brand new books
0/5 sci fi books


*


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It _is_ basically that and is very readable. I like her.
> 
> It's quite short though. (I can post you my copy if you like?)



gonna say thanks, but no. cause it will probably only join the large stack of my 'to read' list.


----------



## toggle (Mar 3, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 -29 - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 - 28 - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 - 32 - 38 -
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11 - 43

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay
28. nathaniel hawthorne - the scarlet letter
29. robin hobb - renegade's magic
30. helen rogers - green gone wrong
31.james meek - private island
32. daniel trilling - bloody nasty people
33. will bunch - the backlash
34. juliet jaques - trans
35. ian banks - canal dreams
36. ian banks - song of stone
37. terry pratchett - the carpet people
38. nancy matthews - confronting rape
39. gareth pierce - dispa5tches from the dark side
40. peter and mari jo buhle - it started in wisconsin
41. peter cann - adoption
42. robert weitzer - sex for sale
43. virginia woolf - orlando
44. WEB Du bois - the souls of black folk
45. thomas paine - common sence
46. iain banks - whit
47. iain banks - look to windward
48. iain banks - the business
49. iain banks - the crow road
50. christine delpny - seperate and dominate
51. eyal weizman - the least of all possible evils
52. michele wallace - black macho and the myth of the superwoman
53. virginia woolf - a room of one's own
54. iain banks - the wuarry
55. pratchet and baxter - the long mars
56. iain banks - the wasp factory
57. juliet mitchell - woman's estate
58. alain badiou - the rebirth of history


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 3, 2016)

1/35 Wanting - Richard Flanagan

2/35 Just Kids - Patti Smith

3/35 Granta issue 133 What have we done - Sigrid Rausing

4/35 The Autobiography of an ex-coloured man - James Weldon Johnson

5/35 Goulds Book of Fish - Richard Flanagan

6/35 A Man Lies Dreaming - Lavie Tidhar

I guess I'm just about on target....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

marty21 said:


> 1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
> 2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
> 3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
> 4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
> ...


will you be going forward with the station motif for 'ice station zebra' and 'to the finland station'?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> will you be going forward with the station motif for 'ice station zebra' and 'to the finland station'?


no

Station Eleven is very good actually - 99% of the world die after a flu epidemic, a group of people tour the mid west putting on concerts and Shakespeare plays - whilst a Messiah like figure lurks


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

marty21 said:


> no
> 
> Station Eleven is very good actually - 99% of the world die after a flu epidemic, a group of people tour the mid west putting on concerts and Shakespeare plays - whilst a Messiah like figure lurks


ta


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2016)

marty21 said:


> no
> 
> Station Eleven is very good actually - 99% of the world die after a flu epidemic, a group of people tour the mid west putting on concerts and Shakespeare plays - whilst a Messiah like figure lurks


I thought it was great too.  Kinda unusually upbeat and optimistic considering its setting


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought it was great too.  Kinda unusually upbeat and optimistic considering its setting


yep, sums it up well.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 5, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55



*4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide*


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed


----------



## braindancer (Mar 7, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 7, 2016)

*01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe*


----------



## nogojones (Mar 7, 2016)

Not done this before, but I've been keeping a track of what I've been reading and I guess I was looking at a couple a month, so 25-ish in a year. I guess I'll throw work ones in here as well

1/25 Paul Routledge -  Public Servant, Secret Agent: The elusive life and violent Death of Airey Neave
2/25 Maxim Gorky -  A Sky Blue Life & Selected Stories
3/25 Ben Hamper -  Rivethead
4/25 Spore Liberation Front -  Radical Mycology
5/25 William Burroughs - Exterminator
6/25 Jim Thompson -  A Hell Of a Woman
7/25 NTA  -  Routes To Recovery Part 4


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Shoot me, but I'm really enjoying that Morrissey autobiography. Laugh out loud, and lots of insight into one of my fave ever bands.


I'd forgotten about this, Aunti S, so thanks for reminding me. Have stuck it on me library list, ta.


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2016)

Just added that Neil Young one, too. I liked his first one, rambling as it was. In fact, there's a bit in the first one where -apropos of nothing in particular- he wonders out loud whether he should write a book about all the cars he's had. I'm glad he did it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm reading a rock autobiography too - well,  punk to be more accurate. Viv Albertine's Clothes Music Boys. She's ace!


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm reading a rock autobiography too - well,  punk to be more accurate. Viv Albertine's Clothes Music Boys. She's ace!


Been meaning to read that for ages, my old flatmate had it but she took it with her when she moved out, dammit.

Just finished a sci fi book - 7/50 "The Ice Owl" by Carolyn Ives Gilman who I'd never heard of before.

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey

I'm gradually slipping from achieving my target though, should have read 8 or 9 books by now.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm reading a rock autobiography too - well,  punk to be more accurate. Viv Albertine's Clothes Music Boys. She's ace!



I read that last year - great isn't it...


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 9, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
*
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar*


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 9, 2016)

13/50: Ernest Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
14/50: Susan Perabo - Explaining Death to the Dog
15/50: Paul Torday - Salmon Fishing in the Yemen

I've been sporadically working through everything by Hemingway (and Dickens) over the last couple of years. In so many ways he's an unreconstructed old bastard, who spends most of his books (or at least his fictional stand-ins do) so pissed up that he can barely keep a tally of how many animals he's shot or women he's patronised.  But the writing is fantastic - just humming with understated power.  Farewell to Arms is up there with For Whom the Bell Tolls and The Old Man and the Sea. Don't often cry at a book, but I did at the devastating end of this one.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 9, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman

*5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor*
I really enjoyed this science fiction novel, and its fairly complex exploration of themes such as racism and colonialism, gender, biotechnology, surveillance, religion and folklore, and its engaging central character and exciting storyline, though I felt that sometimes ideas weren't fully developed (though maybe this the breakneck pace matched the accelerated development of the main character).

*6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn*
Very interesting, fairly informative (though like all books of this type, best read critically), and depressing.  I thought his analysis of the motivations and actions of the various states involved in the proxy war was good, but felt he skipped over the motivations of the various factions involved in the Syrian war.  I also didn't like the structure of the book, and it felt a bit cobbled together in places.

Half way to my target already, I'm reading loads more than last year.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 10, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
*5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 11, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
*
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
Walsall, Northern Soul and an accident-prone lollipop man. What's not to love?*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle


----------



## ringo (Mar 11, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45  Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45 Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45 The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45 Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser

*4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride. Okay but a bit disjointed*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 12, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere. More like mehverwhere, but entertaining enough.

7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys. Brutal


----------



## MrSki (Mar 12, 2016)

colbhoy said:


> 5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh


I read that last year. A sad story.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 8/50 jean lartéguy, 'the centurions'


9/50 rudyard kipling, 'puck of pook's hill'


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 9/50 rudyard kipling, 'puck of pook's hill'


10/50 lon milo duquette, 'low magick'


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2016)

1/10 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/10 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/10 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/10 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/10 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/10 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/10 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/10 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/10 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley

*10/10 *Doctor Sleep - Stephen King







so I'm upping my target to 20 for the year now.


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2016)

1.The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
5. A blight of mages- Karen Miller
6. Sweet Caress- William Boyd
7. The taming of the queen- Philipa Gregory
8. A dance of cloaks- David Dalglish
9, 10, 11, 12, 13- rest of shadow dance series, David Dalglish
14. The kindness of enemies- Leila Aboulela. Really interesting book about a woman who is Russian/Sudanese, studying the history of the Caucasus. One of her students is arrested by anti terror police, she is sort of implicated because she was teaching him about Shamil (who was a Georgian highlander who led an almost successful rebellion against the Russians at the time of the Crimean war.) interesting. Liked it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 14, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
*
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 15, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller


----------



## maya (Mar 15, 2016)

1/100 Peter Williams- Bach: The Goldberg Variations
2/100 Mary Beard- S.P.Q.R.: A History of Ancient Rome
3/100 Ivan Klima- Karel Capek: Life and Work
4/100 Jim Al-Khalili- Black holes, Wormholes and Time machines
5/100 Dave Marsh- Louie Louie: the History and Mythology of the World's Most Famous Rock 'n' Roll Song
6/100 Steven Mithen- The Singing Neanderthals
7/100 Ken Hollings- Welcome to Mars
8/100 Sam Kean- The Disappearing Spoon: And Other True Tales of Madness, Love, and the History of the World from the Periodic Table of the Elements
9/100 Craig Monson- Nuns Behaving Badly: Tales of Music, Magic, Art and Arson in the Convents of Italy


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 15, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed

I think I'm back on track!


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2016)

maya said:
			
		

> 5/100 Dave Marsh- Louie Louie: the History and Mythology of the World's Most Famous Rock 'n' Roll Song



That sounds interesting. Any good?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2016)

]1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm lining up some science fiction written by women. I got massively into Sci Fi when i was about 16 and then again when i met my 2nd wife who was also a big fan. The funny thing is I'd not read much written by women, i suspect because back in 1980s and 90s it was harder to get hold of and generally viewed with suspicion by the Sci Fi establishment. And the funnier thing is, my ex, who introduced me to a few new authors, but they were all men too! 
Reading some short novels recently (on my list) I was struck by how awful the female characters were in one of the books - written by a man who clearly thought all highly qualified female astronauts would want to do is have sex with as many as the male astronauts as possible, get jealous of each other and go round calling each other "sluts". And it got worse, but I don't want to introduce a spoiler. 
So that got me thinking, just why haven't i read much written by women? 
I'm building a list. They will make it onto here through the year. Meanwhile I've ordered a copy of this because it intrigued me:


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 16, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot

*5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride

*5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi. Okay sci-fi. Not ground breaking but an enjoyable easy read*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere. More like mehverwhere, but entertaining enough.
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys.

8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries. Disappointing, and certainly not worth staying up till 1am to finish. Mind you, I should have known when I saw the Gaiman quote on the back cover.


----------



## toggle (Mar 17, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I'm lining up some science fiction written by women. I got massively into Sci Fi when i was about 16 and then again when i met my 2nd wife who was also a big fan. The funny thing is I'd not read much written by women, i suspect because back in 1980s and 90s it was harder to get hold of and generally viewed with suspicion by the Sci Fi establishment. And the funnier thing is, my ex, who introduced me to a few new authors, but they were all men too!
> Reading some short novels recently (on my list) I was struck by how awful the female characters were in one of the books - written by a man who clearly thought all highly qualified female astronauts would want to do is have sex with as many as the male astronauts as possible, get jealous of each other and go round calling each other "sluts". And it got worse, but I don't want to introduce a spoiler.
> So that got me thinking, just why haven't i read much written by women?
> I'm building a list. They will make it onto here through the year. Meanwhile I've ordered a copy of this because it intrigued me:




it's pretty good. cyteen is also worth reading, although of quite epic length. i also quite liked 40000 in genenna and serpents reach. i think i have them all on ebook somewhere. 

DotCommunist recommended Ann Leckie which is on my to-read list. suspect he could recomend a few others. 

i'd also suggest ursula le guin. Octavia butler is interesting, although a little odd at times.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2016)

there is shit tons here
SF Mistressworks (I mined this to find a book i took 8 damn years looking for. Everynow and then I'd get bugged and google up to no joy. But it was listed here)

Le Guin you want 'Left Hand of Darkness'. Her earthsea fantasy stuff is great but its fantasy.

Elizabeth Bear is brilliant also, go for the wetwired trilogy

Lois McMaster Bjold for the Vorkosigan saga

I think you'd really get a kick out of Leckie's Ancillary books though, I have yet to read ancillary sword or ancillary mercy but Justice is ace

oh and this ones a bit old school and it is YA but still worth a punt 'Plauge 99' their are two more books in the sequence the last being 'Come lucky april' which as well as being my fave book title is also good reading. Jean Ure.


You must must must read Tricia Sullivans horrfic cyperpunkish future(s) described in 'Maul' also.

I'll mention more if I remember any


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2016)

oh, margaret atwood. Handmaids Tale, and the entire Maddam trilogy. Orynx and crake, year of the flood and MadAdam


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, margaret atwood. Handmaids Tale, and the entire Maddam trilogy. Orynx and crake, year of the flood and MadAdam


I have Orynx and crake lined up already. Read Handmaids Tale years ago.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> there is shit tons here
> SF Mistressworks (I mined this to find a book i took 8 damn years looking for. Everynow and then I'd get bugged and google up to no joy. But it was listed here)
> 
> Le Guin you want 'Left Hand of Darkness'. Her earthsea fantasy stuff is great but its fantasy.
> ...


Thanks! I'm quite a slow reader these days so the books I've already been recommended will probably keep me going through this year.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2016)

Missed the CJ Cherryh post! I love all the Merchanter's Universe books, esp Cyteen. In fact it's probably time for a reread again.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 18, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/10 Stoner - John Williams



What an amazing book - I have not yet met anyone who didn't give it less than 11/10
Terribly sad though....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2016)

Isn't it, to both those - amazing and sad.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves


----------



## inva (Mar 18, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
*7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette*


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm on book number 12 now. The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath. I'll put up my full list later.


----------



## iona (Mar 18, 2016)

AuntiStella have you read Synners by Pat Cadigan? It's mentioned in that link DotCommunist posted above. The short story it comes from, that she wrote a few years earlier, is in a book I'm rereading at the moment - I'll scan & pm it if you want, it's short enough.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman


----------



## Me76 (Mar 19, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 10/50 lon milo duquette, 'low magick'


11/50 ira levin, 'the boys from brazil'


----------



## toggle (Mar 19, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 -29 - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 - 28 - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 - 32 - 38 -
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11 - 43

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay
28. nathaniel hawthorne - the scarlet letter
29. robin hobb - renegade's magic
30. helen rogers - green gone wrong
31.james meek - private island
32. daniel trilling - bloody nasty people
33. will bunch - the backlash
34. juliet jaques - trans
35. ian banks - canal dreams
36. ian banks - song of stone
37. terry pratchett - the carpet people
38. nancy matthews - confronting rape
39. gareth pierce - dispa5tches from the dark side
40. peter and mari jo buhle - it started in wisconsin
41. peter cann - adoption
42. robert weitzer - sex for sale
43. virginia woolf - orlando
44. WEB Du bois - the souls of black folk
45. thomas paine - common sence
46. iain banks - whit
47. iain banks - look to windward
48. iain banks - the business
49. iain banks - the crow road
50. christine delpny - seperate and dominate
51. eyal weizman - the least of all possible evils
52. michele wallace - black macho and the myth of the superwoman
53. virginia woolf - a room of one's own
54. iain banks - the wuarry
55. pratchet and baxter - the long mars
56. iain banks - the wasp factory
57. juliet mitchell - woman's estate
58. alain badiou - the rebirth of history
59. p cook - the othe side of dv
60. sterba and farrel - does feminism descriminate against men
61. cj cherryh - bothers of earth
62. cj cherryh - voyager in the night
63. neal stevenson - in the beginning...
64. iain banks - matter
65. perry anderson - the indian ideaology
66. jason semmens - the witch of the west
67. patten people - e lamorna kerr
68. a kent - feminism, literature and women writers in corwall
69. j hay - the origin of liberal welfare reforms
70. iain banks - surface detail
71.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 20, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
*
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keepers*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 20, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide



*5/21 David Keenan - Furfur: Sideways Into England's Hidden Reverse
6/21 Pete Coward - Vessel Without A Soul*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 21, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
*
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic:  The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 21, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I'm lining up some science fiction written by women. I got massively into Sci Fi when i was about 16 and then again when i met my 2nd wife who was also a big fan. The funny thing is I'd not read much written by women, i suspect because back in 1980s and 90s it was harder to get hold of and generally viewed with suspicion by the Sci Fi establishment. And the funnier thing is, my ex, who introduced me to a few new authors, but they were all men too!
> Reading some short novels recently (on my list) I was struck by how awful the female characters were in one of the books - written by a man who clearly thought all highly qualified female astronauts would want to do is have sex with as many as the male astronauts as possible, get jealous of each other and go round calling each other "sluts". And it got worse, but I don't want to introduce a spoiler.
> So that got me thinking, just why haven't i read much written by women?
> I'm building a list. They will make it onto here through the year. Meanwhile I've ordered a copy of this because it intrigued me:




Don't miss Octavia Butler.  She's one of the few authors, male or female, who writes truly alien aliens.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 21, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
*12/50* *The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath*


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 -29 - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 -
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 - 28 - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 - 32 - 38 -
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2 
10 audio-books -3 - 11 - 43

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay
28. nathaniel hawthorne - the scarlet letter
29. robin hobb - renegade's magic
30. helen rogers - green gone wrong
31.james meek - private island
32. daniel trilling - bloody nasty people
33. will bunch - the backlash
34. juliet jaques - trans
35. ian banks - canal dreams
36. ian banks - song of stone
37. terry pratchett - the carpet people
38. nancy matthews - confronting rape
39. gareth pierce - dispa5tches from the dark side
40. peter and mari jo buhle - it started in wisconsin
41. peter cann - adoption
42. robert weitzer - sex for sale
43. virginia woolf - orlando
44. WEB Du bois - the souls of black folk
45. thomas paine - common sence
46. iain banks - whit
47. iain banks - look to windward
48. iain banks - the business
49. iain banks - the crow road
50. christine delpny - seperate and dominate
51. eyal weizman - the least of all possible evils
52. michele wallace - black macho and the myth of the superwoman
53. virginia woolf - a room of one's own
54. iain banks - the wuarry
55. pratchet and baxter - the long mars
56. iain banks - the wasp factory
57. juliet mitchell - woman's estate
58. alain badiou - the rebirth of history
59. p cook - the othe side of dv
60. sterba and farrel - does feminism descriminate against men
61. cj cherryh - bothers of earth
62. cj cherryh - voyager in the night
63. neal stevenson - in the beginning...
64. iain banks - matter
65. perry anderson - the indian ideaology
66. jason semmens - the witch of the west
67. patten people - e lamorna kerr
68. a kent - feminism, literature and women writers in corwall
69. j hay - the origin of liberal welfare reforms
70. iain banks - surface detail
71. anabel hernandez - narcoland


----------



## inva (Mar 22, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
*8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon*


----------



## D'wards (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey toggle have you read 71 books this year already? Thats some great going, thats just under one a day


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Hey toggle have you read 71 books this year already? Thats some great going, thats just under one a day


to be fair, you can read something like pride and prejudice on a train journey


----------



## D'wards (Mar 22, 2016)

When i was on the Rock n Roll i'd quite often read a book in a day, up the park. But these days can only fit in about 25-50 pages most days. Me mate who works for Virgin media on the vans gets through loads of audiobooks whilst he's working. Thats a pretty sweet deal, think he's with audioble.


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Hey toggle have you read 71 books this year already? Thats some great going, thats just under one a day



it's not as impressive as it looks. I have a shit job, but i get to listen to audio books while I work. and there's a fair few really short ones in there. but i also grab a book when i can't sleep. which happens a lot.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 22, 2016)

toggle said:


> it's not as impressive as it looks. I have a shit job, but i get to listen to audio books while I work. and there's a fair few really short ones in there. but i also grab a book when i can't sleep. which happens a lot.


 Ahh, consuming books whilst at work is the dream. I try to listen to podcasts at work but realise that is still going but i haven't heard anything for 20 minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Ahh, consuming books whilst at work is the dream. I try to listen to podcasts at work but realise that is still going but i haven't heard anything for 20 minutes.


i get to read at work a couple of hours a week. i call it 'stock familiarisation'


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 23, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*7/21 Selma James -* *Sex, Race and Class - the Perspective of Winning: A Selection of Writings 1952–2011*


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2016)

16/50: Alison Moore - He Wants
17/50: David Crystal - A Little Book of Language
18/50: Owen Jones - The Establishment

Jones has had some stick (often deservedly) on here, but as the commentariat goes he's still one of the few with anything sensible to say, and I thought _Chavs _was mostly on the money. This one was a bit disappointing - maybe I'm much more clued up on this stuff already than the average person (though I'm sure not more so than the average person on the Urban politics forums) but it all seemed a bit statement-of-the-obvious. And it could have done with a more comprehensive manifesto for what he'd suggest we do about it - the concluding recommendations were a bit scattershot.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
*
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds*


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 23, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
*6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 24, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas - Really enjoyed this.  Psychological type thing where someone is manipulating someone else to make them think they are crazy, but then it isn't the person you think!!


----------



## inva (Mar 25, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
*9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 26, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere.
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys.
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries.

9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 11/50 ira levin, 'the boys from brazil'


12/50 john le carré, 'the night manager'


----------



## Manter (Mar 26, 2016)

1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
5. A blight of mages- Karen Miller
6. Sweet Caress- William Boyd
7. The taming of the queen- Philipa Gregory
8. A dance of cloaks- David Dalglish
9, 10, 11, 12, 13- rest of shadow dance series, David Dalglish
14. The kindness of enemies- Leila Aboulela. 
15. The good liar-Nicholas Searle. About a confidence trickster who cons women out of money and his last 'trick'- who turns out to have secrets of her own. Can't say much without giving it away.... First third I was a bit  and then it suddenly got very good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant) 
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours


----------



## iona (Mar 27, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 27, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith

*6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
*
Fun, clever, very enjoyable.


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2016)

]1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone

*
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions*

The Tate is interesting, but not especially well researched, and poorly written.  The Auster is fucking brilliant, about loss, grief, redemption, and silent comedy and obscure French treatises.  Magnificent.


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 27, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
*05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God*


----------



## Signal 11 (Mar 27, 2016)

1/15 - Strong Men Keep Coming: The Book of African American Men - Tonya Bolden
2/15 - Teach Yourself Geology - David Rothery


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi

*6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly. Very good compilation of short stories by one of my favourite authors*


----------



## Voley (Mar 29, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith -Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey


----------



## boohoo (Mar 30, 2016)

1/30 Hard Work by Polly Toynbee
2/30 Growing Up In Hollywood - Robert Parrish
3/30 How England made the English - Harry Mount ( lots of interesting facts but not going anywhere - best left in the charity shop)
4/30 Beyond the City - Arthur Conan Doyle (slightly dull story about the suburbs of Norwood - where I live - interesting as one of the characters is an advocate of women's rights - I like this line that she says " What is this mission which is reserved for woman? All that is humble, that is mean, that is soul-killing, that is so contemptible and so ill-paid that none other will touch it. All that is woman's mission. And who imposed these limitations upon her? Who cooped her up within this narrow sphere? Was it Providence? Was it nature? No, it was the arch enemy. It was man.")


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 31, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
*
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections*


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 31, 2016)

19/50: Emma Healy - Elizabeth is Missing
20/50: Aimee Bender - The Color Master

For short story fans: no. 20 is fantastic (as was no. 12, George Saunders). I don't think there's any form of writing I like more than a really good short story.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life

10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 1, 2016)

3/15 - Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 1, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
*
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 12/50 john le carré, 'the night manager'


13/50 lee child, 'make me'


----------



## Me76 (Apr 1, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes - a really good YA dystopian book.  I want my Nieces to get old enough so I can get them to read it. It's the first of a series too, so you might see more from him on my list.


----------



## Manter (Apr 2, 2016)

1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
5. A blight of mages- Karen Miller
6. Sweet Caress- William Boyd
7. The taming of the queen- Philipa Gregory
8. A dance of cloaks- David Dalglish
9, 10, 11, 12, 13- rest of shadow dance series, David Dalglish
14. The kindness of enemies- Leila Aboulela.
15. The good liar-Nicholas Searle. 
16. A gathering of shadows- VE Schwab. Bloody brilliant


----------



## chilango (Apr 2, 2016)

12/52: Scooby Doo and the haunted ski lodge
13/52: Scooby Doo and museum mystery
14/53: Peter Pan (Disney version)
15/53: Peter Pan (Ladybird version)
16/53: The Elves and the Shoemaker


I am reading a bunch of "grown up" books too but am struggling to finish any of them.

...and I keep having to read the same children's books over and over again, rarely getting to the end of any of them.


----------



## chilango (Apr 2, 2016)

Actually...

17/53: The Central Fells - Alfred Wainwright


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2016)

Really glad I joined this thread: read some great stuff this year. I think I only read 3 or 4 books last year.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 3, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
*
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick*


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 3, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson

*7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton*


----------



## chilango (Apr 3, 2016)

18/53: Scooby Doo and the Shining Knights


----------



## Voley (Apr 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling


That any good, OU? I enjoyed the first one a lot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2016)

Voley said:


> That any good, OU? I enjoyed the first one a lot.


yeah, it's enjoyable, but Bryson is a pompous arse. He doesn't think much of lower-class oiks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose


----------



## Voley (Apr 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> yeah, it's enjoyable, but Bryson is a pompous arse. He doesn't think much of lower-class oiks.



Oh that's a pity. I didn't get that from the first one. Have stuck it on my library list though. I'd never heard of it before, ta.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey


----------



## Greebo (Apr 4, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 4, 2016)

1/35 Wanting - Richard Flanagan

2/35 Just Kids - Patti Smith

3/35 Granta issue 133 What have we done - Sigrid Rausing

4/35 The Autobiography of an ex-coloured man - James Weldon Johnson

5/35 Goulds Book of Fish - Richard Flanagan

6/35 A Man Lies Dreaming - Lavie Tidhar

7/36 Man Tiger - Eka Kurniawan

8/35 Life Class - the Selected Memoirs of Diana Athill - Diana Athill


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 4, 2016)

at this rate I might have to scake down my ambitions to 30 books in 2016....


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 5, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
*
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 5, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*8/21 David Keenan - England's Hidden Reverse*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 5, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
*
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog*


----------



## MrSki (Apr 5, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> at this rate I might have to scake down my ambitions to 30 books in 2016....


As has been said before there is always Astrix.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.


----------



## inva (Apr 6, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
*10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
*
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham. Familiar, easy read which was what I wanted*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 13/50 lee child, 'make me'


14/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'the inimitable jeeves'


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 14/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'the inimitable jeeves'


15/50 marco pasi, 'aleister crowley and the temptation of politics'


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, it's enjoyable, but Bryson is a pompous arse. He doesn't think much of lower-class oiks.



I read my first Bryson book (Notes from a Small Island) last year and came to the same two conclusions. I thought he'd be good company but I found him quite unpleasant.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions

*6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44*


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 9, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton

*8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton

*


----------



## inva (Apr 10, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
*11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Voley (Apr 10, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs


----------



## ffsear (Apr 10, 2016)

More ww2 book recommendations please.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 15/50 marco pasi, 'aleister crowley and the temptation of politics'


16/50 sax rohmer, 'the trail of fu-manchu'


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2016)

ffsear said:


> More ww2 book recommendations please.


Eastern Approaches - Fitzroy Maclean.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 11, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson

*13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea  *Think:  Tank Girl runs a brothel in outer space.  Only the most high class literature for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 16/50 sax rohmer, 'the trail of fu-manchu'


17/50 frances yates, 'the occult philosophy in the elizabethan age'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> 1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
> 2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
> 3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
> 4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
> ...


you might like luckhurst's book on zombies


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 12, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn

*7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf*
Great fun, poetic, and brilliant.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 12, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> *7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf*
> Great fun, poetic, and brilliant.



Loved that book, my favourite for years and years


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Voley said:


> 14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson


what did you think of that?


----------



## iona (Apr 12, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> what did you think of that?



Enjoyed it. I googled it after you mentioned it so thanks for that. First book of his that I've read and I like his style, particularly the way he's happy to change his position in the face of decent argument. I found the first few descriptions of how the Internet turns on people really genuinely disturbing. I've only ever seen it happen on a much smaller scale (here, basically). If I've a criticism I didn't find the chapter on Max Moseley that convincing - I'm not sure he's really ever put his scandal to bed in the way that Jon Ronson seemed to think he had. And it didn't really seem to conclude very well. More questions than answers at the end I thought, although that's not necessarily a bad thing. A good investigation into a really weird topic that we're probably all guilty of to some degree. Certainly got me thinking. The batshit course he went on where everyone was brutally frank to the point of outright aggression made me laugh. Just started "The Psychopath Test" now and am enjoying that, too. "Them," his one about extremism/conspiracy theorists looks interesting too.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 13, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker - graphic and bloody account of 10 people left on an island to compete against each other for a reality show. A bit too long and some slight continuity problems, but very good if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## ringo (Apr 13, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45  Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45 Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45 The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45 Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45 The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 13, 2016)

chainsawjob said:


> *8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
> *


This was an awesome book.  The writing is so skilled, the storytelling, the dialogue, the way he says so much by what he leaves out, it really made an impact on me.  Deeply thought-provoking, getting across a 'political' message by telling a story, full of humanity and even-handedness.  What a writer.


----------



## iona (Apr 13, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2016)

iona said:


> 17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman



That's an intriguing title, was it good?


----------



## inva (Apr 14, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
*13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood*


----------



## ringo (Apr 14, 2016)

chainsawjob said:


> This was an awesome book.  The writing is so skilled, the storytelling, the dialogue, the way he says so much by what he leaves out, it really made an impact on me.  Deeply thought-provoking, getting across a 'political' message by telling a story, full of humanity and even-handedness.  What a writer.



Yes, very moving, brilliantly written, if I'd read it as a teenager I might have finally woken up to why my mates cared about such things a little earlier. I loved this line:

“because life slips away, and because I need for the rest of my journey a star that will not play false to me, a compass that will not lie.”


----------



## ringo (Apr 14, 2016)

Should have been in what you reading...


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2016)

That's a good line. I _thought_ I may have read it as a teenager, but it didn't ring any bells, and I'm entirely capable of forgetting books not long after I've read them. I did read Biko by Donald Woods around age twenty, and saw the film Cry Freedom, similarly moving.


----------



## iona (Apr 14, 2016)

chainsawjob said:


> That's an intriguing title, was it good?



I enjoyed reading it.  It's a collection of essays on gender and identity - title is a reference to the safety announcement at the beginning of a flight, and a time the author heard it just after a homophobe had refused to sit next to hir on a plane and that got hir thinking about being visibly queer and how it affects a life (_"Once I finished chewing on the phrase, I recognized that I nearly always know where the nearest exit is, metaphorical or actual, when I am interacting with new people. I am nervous if I feel I don't."_)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 14, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog

*20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 14, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
*
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)*


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 14, 2016)

4/15 - The Unfortunates - B. S. Johnson


----------



## iona (Apr 14, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh


----------



## Voley (Apr 15, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 16, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost

11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night. Beautiful and beguiling


----------



## inva (Apr 16, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
*15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre*


----------



## Greebo (Apr 16, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 17, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
*
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds*


----------



## chilango (Apr 17, 2016)

chilango said:


> 18/53: Scooby Doo and the Shining Knights



Finally finished a "grown up" book.

19/53: Look who's back - Timur Vermes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham. Familiar, easy read which was what I wanted

*8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride. Enjoyed this but the story took second place to the characters*


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 17, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
*06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two*


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 18, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night

12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls. Superior thriller.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 18, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea 

*14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves


----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2016)

i just came here to revise my reading goal from 50 down to 11


----------



## inva (Apr 19, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
*17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin*


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/20 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> i just came here to revise my reading goal from 50 down to 11


It's neither a race, nor a competition - just do what you can.  BTW IMHO this includes reserving the right to just stop reading a book if you really don't like it or aren't in the right mood for it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 17/50 frances yates, 'the occult philosophy in the elizabethan age'


18/50 ed moloney, 'a secret history of the ira'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

Greebo said:


> It's neither a race, nor a competition - just do what you can.  BTW IMHO this includes reserving the right to just stop reading a book if you really don't like it or aren't in the right mood for it.


I'm taking that for the op for the 2017 thread


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 20, 2016)

21/50 Aimee Bender - Willful Creatures
22/50 Will Self - Umbrella


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45  Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45 Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45 The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45 Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45 The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 21, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
*
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence*


----------



## Me76 (Apr 22, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe - pycho thriller, adultery, cuckoo in the nest with a back story type thing.


----------



## inva (Apr 23, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
*19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 18/50 ed moloney, 'a secret history of the ira'


19/50 Bryan Burroughs, 'Days of rage'


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45  Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45 Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45 The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45 Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45 The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 25, 2016)

Voley said:


> 15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson



Did you pass?


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Did you pass?


 I failed, thankfully. Confirmation bias being what it is, though, there were a couple of worrying moments. It's a bit too easy to recognise some of your own less positive traits when you're reading a thing like this. However, he says that if you're remotely worried about being a psychopath, you can stop worrying right there and then as a true psychopath wouldn't give a shit.

So I'm off the hook. And now you must excuse me as my dead Mother is calling from the attic and I'd better check on that woman in the shower.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 26, 2016)

Voley said:


> I failed, thankfully. Confirmation bias being what it is, though, there were a couple of worrying moments. It's a bit too easy to recognise some of your own less positive traits when you're reading a thing like this. However, he says that if you're remotely worried about being a psychopath, you can stop worrying right there and then as a true psychopath wouldn't give a shit.
> 
> So I'm off the hook. And now you must excuse me as my dead Mother is calling from the attic and I'd better check on that woman in the shower.


 
 I know how you feel.  Some of my mom's relatives are bi-polar.  There are times I'll do something that reminds me of them and I'll think "Oh shit!!!."


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/20 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/20 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham. 
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride

*9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty. Really enjoyed this, quite compelling*


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 27, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais
*7/20 - The 100 Most Pointless Arguments in the World Solved by Alexander Armstrong and Richard Osman*


----------



## inva (Apr 27, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
*22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
*
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlask Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 30, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
*
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists*


----------



## D'wards (May 1, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact


----------



## kropotkin (May 1, 2016)

[1 ] Donna Tart- the goldfinch 
[2 ] Peter hopkins- the great game: on secret service in high Asia 
[3 ] Pierce Brown- Red Rising
[4 ] Pierce Brown- golden son 
[ 5] Pierce Brown- Morning Star
[ 6] David liss -  the devil's company
[7 ] Anthony beevor -  stalingrad 
[8 ] Greg bear - Hull zero three
[9 ] Ta-Nehisi Coates- between the world and me 
[10 ] Viet Thanh Nguyen - The sympathiser 
[ 11] Frank Herbert -  dune 
[ 12] B. Travens- the death ship
[13 ] Marek edelman -  the ghetto fights 
[ 14] Nick Srnicek and Alex Williams- Inventing the Future: Postcapitalism and a World Without Work
[ 15] cormac Mccarthy - blood meridian


The last two are my current reading and audiobooks respectively. I reckon on 30 this year as a target,  hoping for 35.


----------



## toggle (May 1, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 -29 -75 - 77 - 
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 - 66 - 67 - 68 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 - 72 - 79
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 - 28 - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 - 32 - 38 - 76
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2- 78 - 71 - 63
10 audio-books -3 - 11 - 43 - 44 - 45 -

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay
28. nathaniel hawthorne - the scarlet letter
29. robin hobb - renegade's magic
30. helen rogers - green gone wrong
31.james meek - private island
32. daniel trilling - bloody nasty people
33. will bunch - the backlash
34. juliet jaques - trans
35. ian banks - canal dreams
36. ian banks - song of stone
37. terry pratchett - the carpet people
38. nancy matthews - confronting rape
39. gareth pierce - dispa5tches from the dark side
40. peter and mari jo buhle - it started in wisconsin
41. peter cann - adoption
42. robert weitzer - sex for sale
43. virginia woolf - orlando
44. WEB Du bois - the souls of black folk
45. thomas paine - common sence
46. iain banks - whit
47. iain banks - look to windward
48. iain banks - the business
49. iain banks - the crow road
50. christine delpny - seperate and dominate
51. eyal weizman - the least of all possible evils
52. michele wallace - black macho and the myth of the superwoman
53. virginia woolf - a room of one's own
54. iain banks - the wuarry
55. pratchet and baxter - the long mars
56. iain banks - the wasp factory
57. juliet mitchell - woman's estate
58. alain badiou - the rebirth of history
59. p cook - the othe side of dv
60. sterba and farrel - does feminism descriminate against men
61. cj cherryh - bothers of earth
62. cj cherryh - voyager in the night
63. neal stevenson - in the beginning...
64. iain banks - matter
65. perry anderson - the indian ideaology
66. jason semmens - the witch of the west
67. patten people - e lamorna kerr
68. a kent - feminism, literature and women writers in corwall
69. j hay - the origin of liberal welfare reforms
70. iain banks - surface detail
71. anabel hernandez - narcoland
72. john holmes - porn king
73. richard morgan - broken angels
74. richard morgan - woken furies
75. octavia butler - fledgeling
76. imogen tyler - revolting subjects
77. peter f hamilton - the abyss beyond dreams
78. rachael lloyd - girls like us
79. motley crue - the dirt


----------



## BoatieBird (May 2, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
*
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 19/50 Bryan Burroughs, 'Days of rage'


20/50 ursula le guin, 'a wizard of earthsea'
21/50 ursula le guin, 'the tombs of atuan'


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 20/50 ursula le guin, 'a wizard of earthsea'
> 21/50 ursula le guin, 'the tombs of atuan'


What's the Wizard Of Earthsea like? I've had it on my shelf forever.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the Wizard Of Earthsea like? I've had it on my shelf forever.


it's very good, i think you'd enjoy it. give it a go.


----------



## Greebo (May 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the Wizard Of Earthsea like? I've had it on my shelf forever.


Worth a go.  I think you'll like Ogion and Vetch, as well as the friction between Ged and Jasper.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the Wizard Of Earthsea like? I've had it on my shelf forever.



Its a classic.  Give it a try.


----------



## inva (May 3, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
*23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley*


----------



## chainsawjob (May 3, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton

*9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters*


----------



## D'wards (May 3, 2016)

I notice a lot of you tend to read a few by the same author in a row. Are they books in a series, or do you just get the bug for that particular author?
I generally try and mix my reading up a little - maybe a sci-fi, then general fiction, then a non-fiction, occasionally a "trickier" or long read (although none yet this year)


----------



## Greebo (May 4, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon


----------



## Greebo (May 4, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I notice a lot of you tend to read a few by the same author in a row. Are they books in a series, or do you just get the bug for that particular author? <snip>


The ones by Mark Dawson were parts of a series, as were the two by Deborah Harkness (I read the first of that trilogy a year or more ago, but could remember enough of it that I didn't need to reread it before continuing with the later two).


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 4, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf

*8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning*
This is about the world electrical recording boom of 1925 -1930, and the new vernacular and urban musics that were recorded in port towns.  It covers the social and economic factors in the development of these musics, the effect that recording and circulation of 78s had on the development many types of music covered - jazz, blues, tango, samba, huangse yinyue, kroncong, flamenco, fado, highlife, marabi and tarab to name just some.  I found it really interesting, but a bit dry at times - the discography and spotify playlist that accompanied the book helped a lot, but it could really have done with some illustrations, and some added description to get more of a feel for the bars, cafes, and theatres these musics came from, and the personalities of the musicians involved (Denning does do this in the few places - taking from a novel about african musicians in Paris, and quoting from the calypso singer Attila the Hun, but more of this kind of material would have been good).


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the Wizard Of Earthsea like? I've had it on my shelf forever.


Its really good.  I'd recommend the whole Earthsea series (read in order) - _A Wizard of Earthsea_, _The Tombs of Atuan_, _The Farthest Shore_, _Tehanu_, the short story collection _Tales from Earthsea_, and _The Other Wind_.  You really get to see the characters develop and mature over their lifetimes.  Le Guin's world-building is fantastic - Earthsea is very human, and very complete.  What's really interesting is how you can chart the developments of Le Guin's feminist politics through the book - but without them being crassly inserted, and the revelations about the Earthsea world that this enables - for Ged and the other characters - and for the reader - are quite brilliant.


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I notice a lot of you tend to read a few by the same author in a row. Are they books in a series, or do you just get the bug for that particular author?
> I generally try and mix my reading up a little - maybe a sci-fi, then general fiction, then a non-fiction, occasionally a "trickier" or long read (although none yet this year)



a bit of both. often, i'll pick up a book by an author and then download a few of their other books to my kindle. other times i'll deliberately work through one series.


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I notice a lot of you tend to read a few by the same author in a row. Are they books in a series, or do you just get the bug for that particular author?
> I generally try and mix my reading up a little - maybe a sci-fi, then general fiction, then a non-fiction, occasionally a "trickier" or long read (although none yet this year)


If I like the 1st of the series and they are cheap on Kindle then I will plough through them . If the 1st is shit I lose interest.


----------



## Me76 (May 4, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/20 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/20 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/20 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh


----------



## May Kasahara (May 5, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.

13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army


----------



## BoatieBird (May 5, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
*
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 20/50 ursula le guin, 'a wizard of earthsea'
> 21/50 ursula le guin, 'the tombs of atuan'


22/50 ursula le guin, 'the farthest shore'


----------



## imposs1904 (May 5, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
*
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
*
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
*
A series rapidly diminishing in quality, the first one is quite good, second one just about worth it, third one bloody silly rubbish.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 6, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea 
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
*
16/50  The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50  The Land of Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer*


----------



## D'wards (May 6, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist


----------



## iona (May 7, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists


----------



## 8115 (May 7, 2016)

8115 said:


> 1. We need new names, NoViolet Bulawayo.


2. Elizabeth is missing, Emma Healey
3. I'd like to thank the Manchester air rifles, Scarlet West
4. Black box thinking: the surprising truth about success, Matthew Syed
5. Gods and Kings: the rise and fall of Alexander McQueen and John Galliano, Dana Thomas
6. A million little pieces, James Frey

Powering through this year! Thanks for the challenge Pickman's model, it's really improving my reading


----------



## inva (May 9, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
*27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 22/50 ursula le guin, 'the farthest shore'


23/50 ursula le guin, 'tehanu'


----------



## billy_bob (May 9, 2016)

23/50 David Foster Wallace - Consider the Lobster
24/50 Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
25/50 Jeffrey Brown - Darth Vadar and Son
26/50 Etgar Keret - The Nimrod Flip-Out


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Bridget Christie - A Book For Her


----------



## Greebo (May 10, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller


----------



## BoatieBird (May 10, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
*
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price


----------



## inva (May 12, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
*29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald*


----------



## toggle (May 12, 2016)

5 books I've owned more than 3 years -8 - 9 - 10 -15 - 23 - 24-
5 books i buy during the year -17 -29 -75 - 77 -87
5 books that are 2 inch thick hardbacks that challenge me to look at them - 
5 local history books -13 - 66 - 67 - 68 -
5 local fiction books - 
5 fiction books not set within anglo/anglicised culture - 
5 books that are about teaching myself new skills - 
5 biogs/autobiogs - 25 - 
5 translated fiction books - 
5 of himself's books -12 - 72 - 79
10 pre 20th century fiction books -16 -20 - 28 - 
10 books I'd need for the lit review when i get off my arse and pick the bloody project -21 - 32 - 38 - 76
5 books for the other thing I've got planned -14 - 26 - 27 - 
10 books that i got the idea to read on this thread (or last years) -4 - 5- 18 - 80 - 81 - 82 - 83 -
5 non fiction books that aren't history - 1- 2- 78 - 71 - 63
10 audio-books -3 - 11 - 43 - 44 - 45  - 84 - 85 - 86.

1. Lynne Truss - eats shoots and leaves.
2. tansy Hoskins - stitched up
3. marie kondo- the magic art of tidying up
4. marie brennan - a natural history of dragons
5. joe abercrombie - half a war
6. octavia butler - parable of the sower
7. octavia butler - parable of the talents
8. cj cherryh - merchanters luck
9. cj cherryh - rimrunners
10. cj cherryh - cuckoo's egg
11. neal stevenson - cryptonomicon
12. paul wady - guerilla aspies
13. atkinson - mining sites in cornwall
14. margaret fuller - women in the 19th century
15. peter f hamilton - fallen dragon
16. harriet beecher stowe - uncle toms cabin
17. alice walker - the colour purple
18. marie brennan - the tropic of serpents
19. gail dines - pornland
20. jane austen - pride and prejudice
21. jeffrey klaehn - filtering the news
22. tyler stoddard smith - whore stories
23. robin hobb -sharman's crossing
24. robin hobb - forrest mage
25. amy poehlr - yes please
26. selma james - strangers and sisters
27. edmond and flemming - all work and no pay
28. nathaniel hawthorne - the scarlet letter
29. robin hobb - renegade's magic
30. helen rogers - green gone wrong
31.james meek - private island
32. daniel trilling - bloody nasty people
33. will bunch - the backlash
34. juliet jaques - trans
35. ian banks - canal dreams
36. ian banks - song of stone
37. terry pratchett - the carpet people
38. nancy matthews - confronting rape
39. gareth pierce - dispa5tches from the dark side
40. peter and mari jo buhle - it started in wisconsin
41. peter cann - adoption
42. robert weitzer - sex for sale
43. virginia woolf - orlando
44. WEB Du bois - the souls of black folk
45. thomas paine - common sence
46. iain banks - whit
47. iain banks - look to windward
48. iain banks - the business
49. iain banks - the crow road
50. christine delpny - seperate and dominate
51. eyal weizman - the least of all possible evils
52. michele wallace - black macho and the myth of the superwoman
53. virginia woolf - a room of one's own
54. iain banks - the wuarry
55. pratchet and baxter - the long mars
56. iain banks - the wasp factory
57. juliet mitchell - woman's estate
58. alain badiou - the rebirth of history
59. p cook - the othe side of dv
60. sterba and farrel - does feminism descriminate against men
61. cj cherryh - bothers of earth
62. cj cherryh - voyager in the night
63. neal stevenson - in the beginning...
64. iain banks - matter
65. perry anderson - the indian ideaology
66. jason semmens - the witch of the west
67. patten people - e lamorna kerr
68. a kent - feminism, literature and women writers in corwall
69. j hay - the origin of liberal welfare reforms
70. iain banks - surface detail
71. anabel hernandez - narcoland
72. john holmes - porn king
73. richard morgan - broken angels
74. richard morgan - woken furies
75. octavia butler - fledgeling
76. imogen tyler - revolting subjects
77. peter f hamilton - the abyss beyond dreams
78. rachael lloyd - girls like us
79. motley crue - the dirt
80. trudi canavan - thief's magic
81. trudi canavan  angel of storms
82. trudi canavan - the magician's guild
83. trudi canavan - the maguician's apprentice
84. mrgaret atwood - blind asassin
85. ian irvine - hadow on the glass
86. ian irvine - the tower on the rift
87. in banks - the hydrogen sonata


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty

*10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride. Good, easy to read, familiar characters which was just what I wanted
*


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

1/45  An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45  George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45  Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45  Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45  Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45 Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45 The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45 Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45 The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James (Blimey - that took a while.  A book that really you really need to get stuck into - which I didn't have time to do when I started reading it.  But once I did I couldn't put it down...  superb).


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2016)

ringo said:


> 12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt



Chap in a bookshop told me this was his favourite book of all time - so I bought it for my mum on his recommendation.  I don't think she has read it though - so I might borrow it off her....  Worth doing so would you say?


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

braindancer said:


> Chap in a bookshop told me this was his favourite book of all time - so I bought it for my mum on his recommendation.  I don't think she has read it though - so I might borrow it off her....  Worth doing so would you say?



Yes, it's very good, looking forward to reading all her other work now. 

I was expecting it to be a bit of a slog and some of the subject matter (preppy toffs, Ancient Greek language anybody?) could have been turgid, but it's depth and intrigue are unravelled in quite straight forward prose, making it easy to read and a real page turner. Excellent on every level.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 13, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea 
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
*
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
*
Really annoying ending.  Got to the end of the trilogy and the author essentially said "I'm done!  I'll just wrap up all this in four pages of dream imagery."  The author literally lost the plot.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 14, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
*
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 23/50 ursula le guin, 'tehanu'


24/50 hesketh pearson, 'the hero of delhi"


----------



## Greebo (May 16, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung


----------



## imposs1904 (May 17, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
*
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2016)

marty21 said:


> 1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
> 2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
> 3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
> 4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
> ...


are you suffering from blood loss?


----------



## inva (May 17, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
*33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White*


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 17, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning

*9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters*
A much more serious novel than the previous books I've read by Sarah Waters - which were either saucy victoriana or ghost stories.  I struggled a bit with the backwards structure of the book  - the first section was set in 1948 and the characters seemed to be drifting around, mostly in a depressed state, and mainly unconnected to each other, so it was a bit hard to get through (though of course it makes sense that everyone would be traumatised after a war, and that women after the war would be consigned to less important work or no work after doing all kinds of jobs in the war, and that women who don't fit the wife and mother role would have particular difficulties adjusting back).  You only find out the significance of things and the connections between people in the later sections of the book, and its all a bit downbeat and sad.  That said, the descriptive writing and the historical accuracy is great, but its just not my favourite.


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott


----------



## inva (May 19, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
*34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 20, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
*
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather*


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> are you suffering from blood loss?


not that I'm aware of


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2016)

marty21 said:


> not that I'm aware of


good


----------



## Me76 (May 20, 2016)

Haven't updated for a while. 

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 


I feel like I am behind target.  May need to sneak some short ones in.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 21, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
*
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
*
I've now read everything she's written but I see that her next novel Barkskins is out in June


----------



## Voley (May 21, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/20 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/20 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/20 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh 
19/20 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 22, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters

*10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story bt Arundhati Roy*
Well-written polemic on capitalism and inequality, military repression, political corruption, and the role of NGOs.  Opened my eyes about many aspects of the situation in India.


----------



## nogojones (May 22, 2016)

Haven't updated this in a while...

1/25 Paul Routledge - Public Servant, Secret Agent: The elusive life and violent Death of Airey Neave
2/25 Maxim Gorky - A Sky Blue Life & Selected Stories
3/25 Ben Hamper - Rivethead
4/25 Spore Liberation Front - Radical Mycology
5/25 William Burroughs - Exterminator
6/25 Jim Thompson - A Hell Of a Woman
7/25 NTA - Routes To Recovery Part 4
8/25 Richard Rorty and Gianni Vattimo - The Future of Religion
9/25 Marek Edelman - The Ghetto Fights
10/25 Tariq Ali & Susan Watson - 1968 Marching In The Streets
11/25 Iain M Banks - Player of Games
12/25 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
13/25 Iain M Banks - Look To Windward
14/25 Harlan Elison ed. - Again Dangerous Visions
15/25 G.E.M De Ste Croix - The Class Struggle In The Ancient Greek World
16/25 Peter Hook - The Hacienda - How Not To Run A Club


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reason To Stay Alive


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 23, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea 
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
*
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick*


----------



## billy_bob (May 23, 2016)

27/50 Alexei Sayle - Stalin Ate My Homework
28/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Galapagos


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
*
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death*


----------



## D'wards (May 23, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists


----------



## iona (May 24, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear


----------



## inva (May 24, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
*35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre*


----------



## iona (May 25, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 24/50 hesketh pearson, 'the hero of delhi"


25/50 heathcote williams, 'boris johnson: the beast of brexit: a study in depravity'


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2016)

iona said:


> 1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
> 2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
> 3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
> 4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
> ...


What did you think of the suicide club?


----------



## iona (May 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> What did you think of the suicide club?



I only downloaded it because it was free, but I was surprised by how much I enjoyed reading it. I often struggle with stuff (especially longer novels) written back then because of how shot my memory is but it was really easy to read as well as the plot being absorbing enough that I kept up with what was happening. Ta for the reminder to carry on with the next stories.


----------



## braindancer (May 26, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary


----------



## inva (May 26, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
*37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin*
I think I've seen Vlautin recommended on here, anyway I saw it in a shop a while back and just got round to reading it. It's a book with a lot of warmth in it despite being quite sad too, I liked it.


----------



## Sea Star (May 26, 2016)

Since I've last posted here I've started many books and finished none. What did it I think was trying to read Cherryh at the same time as two other books and getting stuck with The Bell Jar for reasons I will explain. 
And then getting so fed up with carrying three books with me everywhere i stopped carrying any books. Wanted to go back to spoken books but I had the spectre of The Bell Jar there looming over me. A good book but not one to read while feeling suicidal. I just couldn;t face it. 

So i went on a mini spending spree of books. took a whole bunch to Cornwall with me but the thought of reading there just set up so much anxiety that i didn't bother and i vegetated instead - probably just what i needed. 

Anyway - feeling energised and motivated again. Have picked up the Bell Jar again and getting through it quickly. 
Next in line is Downbelow Station by CJ Cherryh - which i had started reading in paperback format but now I've decided to go for audio format instead. It's just so much easier for me as my commute on overcrowded trains and with many changes does not really give me chance to get to grips with a physical book. Plus eyesight problems. Kindle is better but I quite often leave the Kindle at home. I never leave my phone at home.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6

*10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 26, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
*
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 27, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army

14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter


----------



## Greebo (May 27, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! :  A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 29, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy

*11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith*
This was enjoyable in some ways - I thought the 12-year old girl character in this was well portrayed, I enjoyed some of the satirical aspects about middle class life, philandering men, and poetry, and I liked some of the wildness of Amber, the accidental guest.  The overall impression though was that the author was trying too hard - the book has the same time periods told from the point of view of four members of a family, each character's segments start with the word beginning,then middle, then end, in the first sentence.  One of the chapters turns into poetry.  The bits about cinema that are supposed to be in Amber's voice seem tacked on, and the theme of cameras and film doesn't seem to go anywhere.  There were bits of the ending that didn't seem believable, and some of Amber's actions and motivations remain unclear.  I felt that the author really wanted the book to be a great bit of postmodern literature or something, but they weren't particularly successful in doing this.


----------



## Me76 (May 29, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling


----------



## inva (May 30, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
*40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson*


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate

*12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog*


----------



## chainsawjob (May 31, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters

*10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd *


----------



## Sea Star (May 31, 2016)

I'm back in the saddle

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
*13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh (about halfway through now)*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 31, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
*
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry  - another one of those books where a romance writer thought they could make a buck shilling SF.  You won't be finding a second from this author on a future list.
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould  - reminded me of Have Spacesuit, Will Travel.*


----------



## ringo (Jun 1, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 1, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith

*12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar*
This is a really sweet little book.  It may not be not as in depth on foraged food as something like "Food for Free", or be a complete herbal, but it is useful in its own way and beautifully presented with full-page illustrations by Lizzie Harper.  A range of common plants - many that would be considered weeds are beautifully illustrated and described, and their herbal medicinal use, edible qualities, and folklore and facts about them are given - along with lots of imaginative recipes.  I look forward to trying Himalayan Balsam seed Rissoles, Cleavers Curry, Beech Leaf Noyau, and Honeysuckle Sorbet.  There's also a nice piece about the history and ecology of hedgerows at the beginning of the book.  My only criticism is that I spotted one or two mistakes in the text which should have been removed in the editorial process (i'm a bit of a pedant about plants).

Well I've finished my challenge quicker than I expected!  From now on, i'll try to keep reading, and see what number I end up with by the end of the year.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride 
*11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter. Interesting spy thriller*


----------



## inva (Jun 4, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
*41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 25/50 heathcote williams, 'boris johnson: the beast of brexit: a study in depravity'


26/50 robert holdstock, 'mythago wood'


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/20 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/20 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/20 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/20 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/20 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 4, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
*
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 4, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello


----------



## Voley (Jun 5, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:
			
		

> Well I've finished my challenge quicker than I expected!  From now on, i'll try to keep reading, and see what number I end up with by the end of the year.



Same here. I had a very modest target of 10 at first which I subsequently upped to 20. I've just got to that so I'm not setting another one. Will just see how it goes. I've really got back into reading now and that was the point. Good thread.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 26/50 robert holdstock, 'mythago wood'


27/50 arnaldur indridason, 'hypothermia'


----------



## braindancer (Jun 8, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 8, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould 

*23/50 The Man in the High Castle - Phillip K. Dick
24/50 The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert*


----------



## inva (Jun 8, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
*42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi*


----------



## Voley (Jun 8, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/20 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/20 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/20 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/20 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/20 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson 

New target of 30 maybe?


----------



## Voley (Jun 8, 2016)

I like your list inva btw. Very varied.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 9, 2016)

/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar

*13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns*
Speculative fiction from the Second-wave of feminism.


----------



## ringo (Jun 10, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh

Be lucky to make 25 at this rate, especially as I've just started China Mieville's Perdido Street Station and it's 867 pages long. 2016 can do one already.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2016)

ringo said:


> 1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
> 2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
> 3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
> 4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
> ...


the trick is to get a lot of very short books and read them in quick succession


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> the trick is to get a lot of very short books and read them in quick succession


Heh, I've read quite a few children's books


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Heh, I've read quite a few children's books


see, ringo? ou's on the ball


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> see, ringo? ou's on the ball


Professional duty of course


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Professional duty of course


any good children's book is a good read for an adult too


----------



## ringo (Jun 10, 2016)

I read several children's books a week with my youngest. I should add a few, the rest of my life's too much of a car crash at the moment to read much. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2016)

ringo said:


> I read several children's books a week with my youngest. I should add a few, the rest of my life's too much of a car crash at the moment to read much.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


include them in your total of books read as you will er have read them


----------



## yield (Jun 10, 2016)

yield said:


> 1/10. Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel - Beautiful melancholia


2/10. The Year of the Flood by Margaret Atwood
3/10. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot


----------



## iona (Jun 10, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2016)

iona said:


> 1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
> 2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
> 3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
> 4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
> ...



adding to last to my to read list


----------



## iona (Jun 10, 2016)

toggle said:


> adding to last to my to read list



Sorry, I'd offer to post it to you but I borrowed it from the library.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 10, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd

*11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James*

That was a struggle to finish!  Found it quite annoying by the end.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford


----------



## iona (Jun 10, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 11, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd
11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James

*12/35 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley* (no I haven't missed out an 'l' !) Good read, spooky and atmospheric.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 11, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf


----------



## boohoo (Jun 11, 2016)

1/30: Hard Work by Polly Toynbee
2/30 Growing Up In Hollywood - Robert Parrish

*3/30 How England Made the English -Harry Mount
4/30 Altered States - Matthew Collins
5/30 High Rise - J G Ballard
6/30 Groucho and Me - Groucho Marx*


----------



## iona (Jun 11, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 27/50 arnaldur indridason, 'hypothermia'


28/50 ray russell, 'the case against satan'


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 12, 2016)

29/50: Terry Coleman - The Railway Navvies



Pickman's model said:


> 28/50 ray russell, 'the case against satan'



Interesting title: I thought he was fairly widely considered to be a wrong 'un already, so I'm surprised the case needs to be made. I'd read 'The Case For Satan' though.


----------



## Voley (Jun 12, 2016)

1/20 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/20 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/20 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/20 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/20 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/20 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/20 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/20 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/20 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/20 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/20 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/20 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/20 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/20 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/20 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/20 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/20 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/20 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/20 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/20 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 12, 2016)

Well I'm up 14 out of my target of 35... need to step on it a bit and read some shorter books!

1/35 Wanting - Richard Flanagan
2/35 Just Kids - Patti Smith
3/35 Granta issue 133: What have we done
4/35 The Autobiography of an ex-coloured man - James Weldon Johnson
5/35 Goulds Book of Fish - Richard Flanagan
6/35 A Man Lies Dreaming - Lavie Tidhar
7/36 Man Tiger - Eka Kurniawan
8/35 Life Class - the Selected Memoirs of Diana Athill - Diana Athill
9/35 The Man in the High Castle - Philip K Dick (got to 85% and then went of holiday and couldn't be bothered to take it with me, not one I enjoyed...)
10/35 The Sense of an Ending  - Julian Barnes (best of the bunch so far)
11/35 Khayelisha: uMlungu in a Township - Steven Otter
12/35 Nervous Conditions - Tsitsi Dangarembga (would recommend)
13/35 The Hare with the Amber Eyes: A Hidden Inheritance - Edmund de Waal (he writes as well as he pots!)
14/35 Granta issue 134: No Man's Land


----------



## Me76 (Jun 12, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King - another belter from the man.  No shitty ending either


----------



## iona (Jun 12, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon


----------



## ringo (Jun 13, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/25 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/25 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/25 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
*
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter 
*
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch. Enjoyed it  *


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn


----------



## ringo (Jun 15, 2016)

D'wards said:


> 11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn



Loved that, not that I've read it for years


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2016)

ringo said:
			
		

> Loved that, not that I've read it for years



Fuck you Bailey!


----------



## inva (Jun 15, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
*44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc*


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2016)

Just upped my target to 40. I think I need something to aim at.

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

Voley said:


> Just upped my target to 40. I think I need something to aim at.
> 
> 1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
> 2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
> ...


thank you for unwittingly reminding me of something


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> thank you for unwittingly reminding me of something


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

Voley said:


>


i don't know how you did it but after looking through your list i remembered i meant to order kenneth williams' diaries for my summer reading


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know how you did it but after looking through your list i remembered i meant to order kenneth williams' diaries for my summer reading


 Glad to be of service.


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know how you did it but after looking through your list i remembered i meant to order kenneth williams' diaries for my summer reading


Mentioning Morrissey perhaps? He's a bit of a fan of the Carry On films.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
*
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer*


----------



## D'wards (Jun 16, 2016)

Almost halfway through the year - how we all shaking? I have done 11 of 20 so bang on target, although by end of month I'll anticipate I'll have done 13 as I'm reading a pretty schlocky page turner at the mo, and plan to read the sequel straight after.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 17, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns

*14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy*
I like Christine Delphy - her feminist theory is spot on and she's an active longstanding leftwing feminist and anti-racist.  Although the English translation of this book came out last year, most of the essays in it were written between 1996-2006, so I was a little disappointed by this, although she does bring  things up-to-date in the introduction, showing how recent developments in French and international politics stem from what she has written about.  However i did really enjoy the book - her dissection of liberal arguments, and her exposure of the fallacies of racist and anti-working-class feminists (she doesn't spare sexist and racist leftwingers either) - and of how feminist demands can be manipulated for conservative/neoliberal ends - is all scalpel sharp.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 17, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Almost halfway through the year - how we all shaking? I have done 11 of 20 so bang on target, although by end of month I'll anticipate I'll have done 13 as I'm reading a pretty schlocky page turner at the mo, and plan to read the sequel straight after.



I think I'm just about on track to meet my target.
Another 3 books will see me to halfway there and I can probably manage that by the end of the month.


----------



## iona (Jun 18, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 19, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter

15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore

I had only ever read the first of these before. My mind is totally blown.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 19, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 20, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais
7/20 - The 100 Most Pointless Arguments in the World Solved by Alexander Armstrong and Richard Osman
*8/20 - The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins*


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 20, 2016)

inching forward


1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh 
*14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters *


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
*
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 20, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> *35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling*



Was it as unrelentingly twee as Notes from a Small Island?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Was it as unrelentingly twee as Notes from a Small Island?


It was fairly twee, but made me laugh out loud several times.
My late father was a big fan of Bill's and there were loads of bits that made me want to phone him so I could read them to him.


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2016)

BoatieBird said:
			
		

> It was fairly twee, but made me laugh out loud several times.


Same here. He annoys me sometimes but he does make me laugh. His catastrophic outbursts of irritation that end in him looking like a tit always amuse.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 20, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> It was fairly twee, but made me laugh out loud several times.
> My late father was a big fan of Bill's and there were loads of bits that made me want to phone him so I could read them to him.



I see him in interviews and I'm always tempted to yell at the screen:  "You're from Iowa, you twit!"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

What's wrong with being from Iowa? One of my friends is from there and is not nearly as annoying as Bryson.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Voley said:


> Same here. He annoys me sometimes but he does make me laugh. His catastrophic outbursts of irritation that end in him looking like a tit always amuse.


there was a very funny parody of Bill Bryson in Craig Brown's Diaries in Private Eye last year
Can only find this online:


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What's wrong with being from Iowa? One of my friends is from there and is not nearly as annoying as Bryson.



There's nothing wrong with Iowa.  I was born there.  I just see him in interviews trying to act English and it annoys me just a little bit.  He should just accept that he's from Iowa and get over it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's nothing wrong with Iowa.  I was born there.  I just see him in interviews trying to act English and it annoys me just a little bit.


He doesn't seem that way from this side. He seems like a typical overenthusiastic brash American


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> He doesn't seem that way from this side. He seems like a typical overenthusiastic brash American



The idea that Bryson is a typical American is a bit:  

I'd like to hope some of us are a little more down to earth.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The idea that Bryson is a typical American is a bit:


that's how he seems to us. Typical American tourist anyway, even though he's lived here for over 40 years


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> that's how he seems to us. Typical American tourist anyway, even though he's lived here for over 40 years



That makes me think that Britain is one big, over-sized, small town.  In most small towns, you aren't a part of the town if you moved from somewhere else, no matter how long you've lived there.  You're always going to be "that guy from the city that bought the Jones' house."


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 21, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore

18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 21, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*9/21 Karl Marx - Capital volume 2*


----------



## inva (Jun 21, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
*45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett*


----------



## iona (Jun 21, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver


----------



## Voley (Jun 22, 2016)

marty21 said:


> 26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones


I've just started this, marty, after seeing you'd read it. I know he comes in for a fair bit of stick on here but it seems pretty much spot on from what I've read so far.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 22, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp!  Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy

*15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufakis*
Last minute referendum reading


----------



## iona (Jun 24, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 24, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh 
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters 
*15/50 Just Kids - Patti smith*


----------



## iona (Jun 25, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.

I've had a terrible non-reading month, but I'm still on track, even though the last one was a shitty pot-boiler.
Got a meaty non-fiction book, a sillly comedy feminism book and a big sci-fi dystopian zombie thriller on the go now, so should soon catch up..


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 26, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
*
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 26, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*10/21 Susie Daniel, Pete McGuire and various skinheads - The Paint House: Words From an East End Gang

11/21 Toby Broom - Englishman: Adventures in Music*


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 27, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh 
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters 
*15/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
16/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood*


----------



## inva (Jun 27, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
*46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene*


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 27, 2016)

30/50: Maud Casey - The Man Who Walked Away
31/50: Marilynne Robinson - Housekeeping
32/50: Charles Dickens - Martin Chuzzlewit


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 27, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould
23/50 The Man in the High Castle - Phillip K. Dick
24/50 The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert
*
25/50 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs
26/50 See You in 100 Years - Logan Ward
27/50 Ubik - Phillip K. Dick
*
I also read a short story by Ransom Riggs that compares Capitalism to cannibalism quite nicely.  I got it as a sample at a Barnes and Noble new book fair.  I wonder if they understood the moral of the story they were giving away.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 27, 2016)

5/15 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain - Lisa McKenzie
6/15 - Like A Fiery Elephant: The Story of B. S. Johnson - Jonathan Coe
7/15 - Mississippi to Madrid: Memoir of a Black American in the Abraham Lincoln Brigade - James Yates


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 28, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu

19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday. Reliable lol-merchant in historical reenactment trawl. Very enjoyable.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
*
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 29, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King

23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres - Time travel book with a good concept, someone coming into the world on the day of his death and living life backwards.  Very light but not bad.


----------



## inva (Jun 29, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
*47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang*


----------



## boohoo (Jun 30, 2016)

boohoo said:


> 1/30: Hard Work by Polly Toynbee
> 2/30 Growing Up In Hollywood - Robert Parrish
> 3/30 How England Made the English - Harry Mount
> 4/30 Altered States - Matthew Collins
> ...



7/30 The Corporation - Joel Bakan
8/30 Suzy, Led Zeppelin and Me - Martin Millar
9/30 Beyond the City - Arthur Conan Doyle
10/30 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman


----------



## iona (Jun 30, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon
5/10 Brixton Rock - Alex Wheatle


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 1, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
*
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope*


----------



## iona (Jul 1, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 28/50 ray russell, 'the case against satan'


29/50 lucius shepard, 'the dragon griaule'


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell .


----------



## D'wards (Jul 2, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black


----------



## Me76 (Jul 2, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane - reasonable thriller. 


And three short books in a row have put me on target for the year.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 3, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais
7/20 - The 100 Most Pointless Arguments in the World Solved by Alexander Armstrong and Richard Osman
8/20 - The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins
*9/20 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King*


----------



## iona (Jul 4, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre


----------



## D'wards (Jul 4, 2016)

Would people count graphic novels, if they are large and important ones like Watchmen or The Dark Knight Returns?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Would people count graphic novels, if they are large and important ones like Watchmen or The Dark Knight Returns?


Any book counts


----------



## D'wards (Jul 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Any book counts


----------



## inva (Jul 4, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
*48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell 
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell


----------



## D'wards (Jul 5, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog

*13/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man Who Went Up In Smoke
14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 5, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time


----------



## inva (Jul 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> *14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must*


what did you think of that?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 5, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould
23/50 The Man in the High Castle - Phillip K. Dick
24/50 The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert
25/50 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs
26/50 See You in 100 Years - Logan Ward
27/50 Ubik - Phillip K. Dick
*
28/50 Stuffed and Starved:  The Hidden Battle for the World Food System   - Raj Patel*

Best book I've read this year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2016)

marty21 said:


> 1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
> 2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
> 3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
> 4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
> ...


Vaughn Heppner must be very absent minded....


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 5, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh 
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters 
*15/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
16/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart
43/31 The Crimson Petal and the White - Michel Faber


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor


----------



## yield (Jul 6, 2016)

yield said:


> 1/10. Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
> 2/10. The Year of the Flood by Margaret Atwood
> 3/10. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot


4/10. Doomsday Book by Connie Willis
5/10. Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2016)

inva said:


> what did you think of that?


It makes a good read - tho, god, that man has an ego.  Thinks he's JM Keynes. A brilliant account of how and why the EU, and Euro especially, is corrupt and unaccountable, and just how they fucked Greece (and will probably fuck Italy). I'm rather more dubious about how his 'surplus recycling mechanism' would actually work in a time of crisis, or prevent another one from happening. And the 'modest proposal' at the end is possibly brilliant, but possibly complete bollocks, I've no idea.


----------



## inva (Jul 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> It makes a good read - tho, god, that man has an ego.  Thinks he's JM Keynes. A brilliant account of how and why the EU, and Euro especially, is corrupt and unaccountable, and just how they fucked Greece (and will probably fuck Italy). I'm rather more dubious about how his 'surplus recycling mechanism' would actually work in a time of crisis, or prevent another one from happening. And the 'modest proposal' at the end is possibly brilliant, but possibly complete bollocks, I've no idea.


cheers for that. I might give it a read myself then at some point.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch

*13. "The Missing and The Dead" - Stuart MacBride. Enjoyably familiar*


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2016)

inva said:


> cheers for that. I might give it a read myself then at some point.


Just let us know if you need a kindle type version


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 6, 2016)

1. Donna Tart- the goldfinch 
2. Peter hopkins- the great game: on secret service in high Asia 
3. Pierce Brown- Red Rising
4. Pierce Brown- golden son 
5. Pierce Brown- Morning Star
6. David liss -  the devil's company
7. Anthony beevor -  stalingrad 
8. Greg bear - Hull zero three
9. Ta-Nehisi Coates- between the world and me 
10. Viet Thanh Nguyen - The sympathiser 
11. Frank Herbert -  dune 
12. B. Travens- the death ship
13. Marek edelman -  the ghetto fights 
14. Nick Srnicek and Alex Williams- Inventing the Future: Postcapitalism and a World Without Work
15. Neil Asher - gridlinked
16. Cormac Mccarthy - blood meridian 
17. Derek lehane - the given day
18. Higashino, Keigo - Devotion of Suspect X
19. Robert Harris - imperium 
20. Vladimir Nabokov -  Lolita 
21. Alan Furst - the Polish officer


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog
13/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man Who Went Up In Smoke
14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must

*15/32 - Kate Summerscale - The Wicked Boy: The Mystery of a Victorian Child Murderer*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 7, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns


----------



## iona (Jul 7, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones

(Just realised I left Stephen Fry off)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell 

Enjoyable Zombie romp.


----------



## inva (Jul 8, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
*49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 9, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
*
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill*


----------



## iona (Jul 10, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.


----------



## iona (Jul 11, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell 

Zombies ! Enjoying the series,  a few more to go , Zombies in the UK .


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
*
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2016)

I have to take my book back to the library because someone else has reserved it


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I have to take my book back to the library because someone else has reserved it




That doesn't seem very fair.
What are you reading?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2016)

I didn't write that very well  it's due back today, but I can't renew it - Eileen by Ottessa Moshfegh.

I'll start another from my pile and come back to it, but humph.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 12, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday

20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls. Oh dear, I'm in bits


----------



## iona (Jul 13, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2016)

What's Europe At Midnight like, iona ?


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog
13/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man Who Went Up In Smoke
14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must
15/32 - Kate Summerscale - The Wicked Boy: The Mystery of a Victorian Child Murderer

*16/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man On The Balcony
17/32 - Sylvia Townsend Warner - Lolly Willowes; or The Loving Huntsman*

Damn, but that last one was brilliant.

And I'm caught up with my years target


----------



## iona (Jul 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What's Europe At Midnight like, iona ?



I'm really shit at describing what I thought of books  but I liked it and I'll be keeping an eye out for other stuff he's written. Sorry, I'd offer to send you the book but it was from the library.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell


----------



## iona (Jul 14, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy
15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufak*is

16 - Pennance by Clare Ashton* This was described as a whodunnit mixed with a lesbian (though probably better to describe it as bisexual) romance, so I got it as light reading.  Turns out the parts of the novel about grief and love were beautifully written and quite profound.  The mystery/thriller element added interest and pace to the novel, but sometimes strayed into slightly unbelievable territory (and i guessed who the culprit was before the end) though.


----------



## inva (Jul 15, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
*50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 15, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith

28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann - excellent book. I reckon people who liked The Corrections would like this.  Dysfunctional family type stuff.  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 16, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
*
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 16, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
*
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 17, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls

21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains. Absolutely fascinating book about the preservation of human remains throughout ancient history.

22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope. Spectacular and inspiring and altogether wonderful sojourner


----------



## Voley (Jul 17, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones

26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride 

*14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill. Excellent characters but maybe a bit overlong*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart
43/31 The Crimson Petal and the White - Michel Faber
44/31 The Time Machine - H G Wells
45/31 The Road Less Gravelled - Wendy Laird


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 18, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*12/21 Phil Mailer - Portugal, The Impossible Revolution?*


----------



## inva (Jul 18, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *12/21 Phil Mailer - Portugal, The Impossible Revolution?*


apologies if you've posted about it already but what did you think of the Selma James book? I have it on my to read list but have not got round to it yet.

I've just finished Mariarosa Dalla Costa's book Family, Welfare and the State which is I think part of the same series (and Dalla Costa has worked with James) and you might be interested in it if you haven't read it already. It's regarding the era of the New Deal in the US and the struggles which drove its development.


----------



## inva (Jul 18, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
*51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
*
hit my target already, pretty good going.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 18, 2016)

inva said:


> apologies if you've posted about it already but what did you think of the Selma James book? I have it on my to read list but have not got round to it yet.
> 
> I've just finished Mariarosa Dalla Costa's book Family, Welfare and the State which is I think part of the same series (and Dalla Costa has worked with James) and you might be interested in it if you haven't read it already. It's regarding the era of the New Deal in the US and the struggles which drove its development.



I can't remember what I've written about what where so no worries 

It's really good, I think - she writes well and clearly. The main reason I read it was to get my head around "wages for housework" and it was very helpful for that but also has some really interesting bits about sex work and community struggles. I liked the way she tied stuff in with Marx but didn't get too Marxoid and kept stuff relevant to the every day.

That Mariarosa Dalla Costa book looks cool too - might check that out.


----------



## inva (Jul 18, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I can't remember what I've written about what where so no worries
> 
> It's really good, I think - she writes well and clearly. The main reason I read it was to get my head around "wages for housework" and it was very helpful for that but also has some really interesting bits about sex work and community struggles. I liked the way she tied stuff in with Marx but didn't get too Marxoid and kept stuff relevant to the every day.


thanks for that, sounds a useful book
Dalla Costa makes reference to wages for housework actually so I think it will be a good follow up read.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2016)

Voley said:


> 26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.


in god's name why?


----------



## Voley (Jul 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> in god's name why?



I'm an alcoholic. It's helping.


----------



## Voley (Jul 18, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') - Bill W et al.

27/40 Out Of The Ordinary: True Tales Of Everyday Craziness - Jon Ronson


----------



## ringo (Jul 19, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier


----------



## inva (Jul 19, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
*53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.
32/60 Sara Pascoe - Animal - The Autobiography Of A Female Body


----------



## Me76 (Jul 19, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling - my third time of reading it and I still don't quite get why Harry doesn't die when Voldemort whacks him one!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell


----------



## ringo (Jul 20, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald......Rubbish. Flimsy premise stretched out to a hundred pages for no apparent reason. No idea why this is a well known book, can't imagine how dull the film must be.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 20, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*13/21 George F - Total Shambles*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart
43/31 The Crimson Petal and the White - Michel Faber
44/31 The Time Machine - H G Wells
45/31 The Road Less Gravelled - Wendy Laird
46/31 Betty Zane - Zane Grey


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 21, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope

23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me. I feel a bit bad saying this, as it is a true life account of her battle with the disease, but this is one of the worst written books I've ever read.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 22, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf
12/30 - Cry The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
13/30 - Oracle Night - Paul Auster


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*14/21 Asher Senator - Smiley And Me*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me

24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train. Started out brilliantly, and is certainly much better written and characterised than I expected, but descended into routine OTT thrillerishness which was disappointing. Overall a good read though.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 22, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart
43/31 The Crimson Petal and the White - Michel Faber
44/31 The Time Machine - H G Wells
45/31 The Road Less Gravelled - Wendy Laird
46/31 Betty Zane - Zane Grey
47/31 A Glitch in Time - April Hill


----------



## inva (Jul 24, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
*54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
*
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution *


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 25, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould
23/50 The Man in the High Castle - Phillip K. Dick
24/50 The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert
25/50 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs
26/50 See You in 100 Years - Logan Ward
27/50 Ubik - Phillip K. Dick
28/50 Stuffed and Starved: The Hidden Battle for the World Food System - Raj Patel
*
29/50 The Intrepid Woman's Guide to Van Dwelling - Jess Wade
30/50 Play Dead -John Levitt
31/50 Any Road USA: Living a Life of Freedom on the Road - Bob Davidson
32/50 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K. LeGuin*


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jul 25, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy
15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufak*is*
16 - Pennance by Clare Ashton

*17 - Frog Music by Emma Donoghue*
Very enjoyable suspense novel set in the stifling heat and smallpox epidemic of summer 1876 in San Francisco.  The novel is based around the real-life mystery of the murder of the rebellious menswear-wearer and frog-catcher (for the French and Chinese restaurant trade) Jenny Bonnet, and the events before and after her death involving her friend, French immigrant and sex worker Blanche Beunon.  Really enjoyable and I developed a real affection for the main characters: I have to admit that the afterword, where Donoghue outlines the historical facts about their lives, made me a bit teary.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
*
43/75 - Shirley Jackson  - The Lottery and other stories*


----------



## nogojones (Jul 25, 2016)

1/25 Paul Routledge - Public Servant, Secret Agent: The elusive life and violent Death of Airey Neave
2/25 Maxim Gorky - A Sky Blue Life & Selected Stories
3/25 Ben Hamper - Rivethead
4/25 Spore Liberation Front - Radical Mycology
5/25 William Burroughs - Exterminator
6/25 Jim Thompson - A Hell Of a Woman
7/25 NTA - Routes To Recovery Part 4
8/25 Richard Rorty and Gianni Vattimo - The Future of Religion
9/25 Marek Edelman - The Ghetto Fights
10/25 Tariq Ali & Susan Watson - 1968 Marching In The Streets
11/25 Iain M Banks - Player of Games
12/25 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
13/25 Iain M Banks - Look To Windward
14/25 Harlan Elison ed. - Again Dangerous Visions
15/25 G.E.M De Ste Croix - The Class Struggle In The Ancient Greek World
16/25 Peter Hook - The Hacienda - How Not To Run A Club

*17/25 Nikolai Gogol - Dead Souls
18/25 Dorothy Parker - Enough Rope
19/25 Iain M Banks - Consider Phlebas
20/25 Peter Arshinov - History of the Makhnovist Movement 1918-1921
21/25 Victor Serge - Repression
22/25 Sheila Rowbotham - Woman's Consciousness, Man's World
23/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train

25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart
43/31 The Crimson Petal and the White - Michel Faber
44/31 The Time Machine - H G Wells
45/31 The Road Less Gravelled - Wendy Laird
46/31 Betty Zane - Zane Grey
47/31 A Glitch in Time - April Hill
48/31 A Murder in Auschwitz - J C Stephenson	Highly recommended in spite of typos and mentioning the Mauerpark (it didn't exist in Weimar era Berlin).  Not a comfortable read at times, because there's a lot of detail about life in the death camp, but the murder/mystery bit of it has several twists in the tale and IMHO the ending is a satisfying one.  The main character dies but he ends up taking a couple of people with him who deserve to die far more than he does.  BTW that's not a spoiler as I haven't said who did the murder, or how and why it was solved.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 27, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 28, 2016)

I chose a really bad year to do this challenge. I'll be lucky to get to 25 tbh....

am reading about half a dozen books now but the ones i carry around with me every where are bolded below:

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
*16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth
18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka*


----------



## inva (Jul 29, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
*55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring*


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 30, 2016)

33/50: Myla Goldberg - Bee Season
34/50: Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
35/50: Cormac James - The Surfacing


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill - I really enjoyed this although it took me a while to get into his style.  Reminds me of Gaiman crossed with King.  Looking forward to reading a novel. Thanks BoatieBird


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2016)

Did we establish whether audiobooks count?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Did we establish whether audiobooks count?


I say no as listening is not reading


----------



## ringo (Aug 4, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 5, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy
15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufakis
16 - Pennance by Clare Ashton
17 - Frog Music by Emma Donoghue

*18 - The White Queen by Philippa Gregory*
Not the kind of thing I'd usually read, as its a historical novel about kings and queens and that, but I got into it in the end, and at least it was from a woman's perspective.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 5, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> *The White Queen by Philippa Gregory*
> Not the kind of thing I'd usually read, as its a historical novel about kings and queens and that, but I got into it in the end, and at least it was from a woman's perspective.


When is it set? I like historical fiction? Learn stuff that really happened amongst the story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2016)

MrSki said:


> When is it set? I like historical fiction? Learn stuff that really happened amongst the story.


she was edward iv's missus, so 15th century


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 5, 2016)

MrSki said:


> When is it set? I like historical fiction? Learn stuff that really happened amongst the story.


1464-1485, during the War of the Roses.  Its about Elizabeth Woodville, the wife of Edward IV, and the mother of the "princes in the tower".  Its the first in a series about important women during that time.  Lots of history in there, with obvious bits of speculation and imagination (and there's an afterword at the end that makes it clear).


----------



## MrSki (Aug 5, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> 1464-1485, during the War of the Roses.  Its about Elizabeth Woodville, the wife of Edward IV, and the mother of the "princes in the tower".  Its the first in a series about important women during that time.  Lots of history in there, with obvious bits of speculation and imagination (and there's an afterword at the end that makes it clear).


Thanks. I always like it when authors tell you what is fact & where the fiction is.


----------



## iona (Aug 6, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill

*15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian. Enjoyable Victorian set murder mystery*


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 7, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais
7/20 - The 100 Most Pointless Arguments in the World Solved by Alexander Armstrong and Richard Osman
8/20 - The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins
9/20 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
*10/20 - The Final Judgement by Richard North Patterson
11/20 - The Mating Season by P G Wodehouse *


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 9, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy
*
15/52 Only A Game? by Eamon Dunphy (Reread)*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 9, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf
12/30 - Cry The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
13/30 - Oracle Night - Paul Auster
14/30 - Solar - Iain Mcewan


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton - My second classic of the year.  Wasn't that impressed tbh.  A story about a bloke who married someone when he was in love with someone else.  Woo!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 9, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
*16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith*
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth*
18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy
20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson *

Just finished Philip Roth. Didn;t know what to expect and I found it fairly entertaining but a bit more stressful than I expected as people died, including a parent, just as I was coping with bereavement myself. Could have done with something a bit more escapist tbh. 
About 3/4 the way through it became a depressing slog and i just wanted to finish. 
The subjects of the other books I'm reading are all interacting with each other and some people like Warhol & Lou Reed appear in all 4 books.

I'm not going to get through 50 books this year but I've already read more books this year than I had in the previous 5 years put together!

The Bowie and Hutch book is the most misogynistic and openly homophobic book I've read in years, maybe ever, and is really badly wiritten. but I perisst because I'm such a Bowie fan. Also all these four books constantly erase bisexual people and refer to trans women as drag queens in a few places too. I'm just turning a blind eye to all that crap as I'm interested in the subject matter of all those books.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*14/21 Kate Evans - Red Rosa: A Graphic Biography of Rosa Luxemburg*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 10, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy
15/52 Only A Game? by Eamon Dunphy (Reread)
*
16/52 In Between Talking About the Football by Gordon Legge (Reread)*


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 11, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Did we establish whether audiobooks count?


I think that's a decision each person should make for themselelves, based on your own personal circumstances. For me, since I find reading print so stressful and difficult while commuting and impossible while walking between changes, I could only read so many books by using audio books. 
So I prefer to have a mix of formats. In my view it doesn;t make any difference whether you read or listen to a book as long as its the unabridged verison, its still the same book, same words, same meanings.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2016)

reading is not listening though


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 11, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> reading is not listening though


Doesn't matter

Although if noone wants me to post here because I prefer audio books i'm happy to fuck off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Doesn't matter.


it does when the thread is called the reading challenge thread. 
it's also a totally different process. you take things in better when you've read them with you eyes. You have to go with the flow when you're listening - you can't stop to digest information properly


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 11, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy
15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufak*is*
16 - Pennance by Clare Ashton
17 - Frog Music by Emma Donoghue
18 - The White Queen by Philippa Gregory

*19 - Kaleidoscope by Laura Taylor*
Brilliant political poetry - sometimes funny, sometimes moving, always spot on.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 11, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Doesn't matter
> 
> Although if noone wants me to post here because I prefer audio books i'm happy to fuck off.


From the first post in this thread:


Pickman's model said:


> _just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0001 on 1 january 2016, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year.[snip...] _
> _*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._


Its a personal challenge - and so if you want to include audiobooks then I think its totally valid - and of course you should keep posting here!
I get that its different processes, and i personally prefer reading to listening, but it still counts as getting through a book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Although if noone wants me to post here because I prefer audio books i'm happy to fuck off.


no one said that!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've never listened to an audio book but I still consider it as reading a book.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 12, 2016)

The book has still gone into your brain. You know the text & could discuss it. Who gives one whether you have read it or listened to it? 

I am sure no-one would want to exclude someone with visual impairment from contributing to this thread.

Admitting now I have not been a regular poster this year.  I am getting my books from charity shops not the library so it is not so easy to list them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2016)

MrSki said:


> The book has still gone into your brain. You know the text & could discuss it. Who gives one whether you have read it or listened to it?
> 
> I am sure no-one would want to exclude someone with visual impairment from contributing to this thread.
> 
> Admitting now I have not been a regular poster this year.  I am getting my books from charity shops not the library so it is not so easy to list them.


I'm not seeking to exclude anyone from this thread, so apologies if it seems that way. i'm just interested in the differences between reading and listening. people receive information differently. do people really retain and process information in the same way? i'd never remember anything if i had to just listen to it and there's no way i could listen to a whole book without drifting off almost immediately. you can read and think at the same time, but listening is more challenging (for me)


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> but listening is more challenging (for me)


It's taken me years to get to the point where I can listen without drifting off. Now to me it feels very similar to reading a book to the point where I sometimes forget whether I've read a book or listened to it.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> . you take things in better when you've read them with you eyes. You have to go with the flow when you're listening - you can't stop to digest information properly


I completely disagree


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> It's taken me years to get to the point where I can listen without drifting off. Now to me it feels very similar to reading a book to the point where I sometimes forget whether I've read a book or listened to it.


do you remember stuff as well?
I just feel like I'm being lectured at and just drift off. can't really do radio either, though podcasts work if i'm on my bike or doing nowt else.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> do you remember stuff as well?
> I just feel like I'm being lectured at and just drift off. can't really do radio either, though podcasts work if i'm on my bike or doing nowt else.


Yes. But as I said it's taken me about 5 or 6 years to get to this point. It's similar to mindfulness. When I started with audio books I really struggled and almost gave them up. Of course I still read visually when I have the opportunity. I'm reading one paper book, two Kindle books and one audio book in parallel at the moment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2016)

i think the issue is just sitting there and listening without doing something else. at least with reading you can have music on.
but i still struggle with the information retention thing - would always rather read a transcript of a TED talk than watch one for instance. Reading is no effort whatsoever, but listening is a huge ask.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> i think the issue is just sitting there and listening without doing something else. at least with reading you can have music on.


I commute about three hours a day and do a lot of walking between locations through the day so it's not a problem for me. I find it too stressful usually to read while commuting so audio books are the perfect solution to my problem. And if I read at bed time I struggle too but if I listen then it's not too much effort. If i fall asleep the book is timed to stop within 30 minutes so I just go back to the last part that I can remember.


----------



## inva (Aug 13, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
*56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 13, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories

*44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
*
Holiday reading. It seems that rainy Scottish caravan holidays do have their advantages 
Also read a fair few chunks of Iain Banks' _Raw Spirit_, but I haven't completed it so it's not on the list (yet).

I have quite a bit to say on the subject of listening rather than reading.
Years ago I would have been with you Orang Utan. How can you _just _listen and truly understand/absorb? It's not the same etc.
But having now come across many examples of people studying for, and passing, entire OU degrees by listening rather than reading I have come to understand that it's a skill that can be learned. 
ViolentPanda has experience of this iirc? I've been a volunteer reader involved in the production of OU audio material for many years so it's possible that you've heard my dulcet tones at some point VP


----------



## inva (Aug 14, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
*57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha*


----------



## iona (Aug 15, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter


----------



## ringo (Aug 16, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope 
Don't know how how he survived that, but an entertaining read. If you have a house/Ibiza background I imagine this is a real treat, not bad from an outsiders perspective, even if it does sometimes become as much a repetitive chugger as some of the house anthems described.


----------



## iona (Aug 17, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke


----------



## iona (Aug 18, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 18, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
*
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 18, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf
12/30 - Cry The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
13/30 - Oracle Night - Paul Auster
14/30 - Solar - Iain Mcewan
15/30 - The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler


----------



## inva (Aug 18, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
*58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 18, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth
*18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy
20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson
21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon*

Of the 4 books I'm reading 1 is a hardback, 2 are e-books on my Kindle and one is an audio book. I'm pleased to say they are fairly interlinked, as was the one I just finished.
I really loved "Just Kids" as I knew almost nothing about Patti Smith apart from her music and I've found it very touching - had a couple of cries while reading it, especially at the end.
Also cried the other day on the bus while listening to the chapter about Lou Reed and his transgender partner in the 70s, Rachel. Didn't realise Reed was such a cunt!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian

*16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride. Very good, wouldn't be surprised if it's the last in the series*


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 19, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais
7/20 - The 100 Most Pointless Arguments in the World Solved by Alexander Armstrong and Richard Osman
8/20 - The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins
9/20 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
10/20 - The Final Judgement by Richard North Patterson
11/20 - The Mating Season by P G Wodehouse
*12/20 - Into Thin Air by Jon Krakauer*


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart
43/31 The Crimson Petal and the White - Michel Faber
44/31 The Time Machine - H G Wells
45/31 The Road Less Gravelled - Wendy Laird
46/31 Betty Zane - Zane Grey
47/31 A Glitch in Time - April Hill
48/31 A Murder in Auschwitz - J C Stephenson
49/31 How to Write Fiction: A Guardian Masterclass
50/31 The Martian - Andy Weir
51/31 Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup


----------



## inva (Aug 20, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
*59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne*


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.
32/60 Sara Pascoe - Animal - The Autobiography Of A Female Body
33/60 Atul Gawande - Being Mortal


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 21, 2016)

36/50: Alison Macleod - Unexploded
37/50: Philip Ridley - Flamingos in Orbit
38/50: Patrick McGrath - Ghost Town
39/50: Philip K. Dick - Minority Report (Vol4/5 of the Collected Stories)
40/50: Woody Guthrie - Bound for Glory

I want to recommend no. 37. Ridley is the director of The Reflecting Skin and The Passion of Darkly Noon, two intensely odd films which I love. I only just found out he'd written these short stories. It's some years old now and has the feeling of a gay man writing in the shadow of AIDS panic. Quite devastatingly harsh short stories.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 22, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Murrell


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 22, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth
*18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka*
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy
*20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson*
*21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon*
*
So 22 is going to be Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell. I've heard it's good*


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> *21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
> *


That any good Auntie S? I love Sonic Youth and I always liked her.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 22, 2016)

Voley said:


> That any good Auntie S? I love Sonic Youth and I always liked her.


Still early in the book. I'll let you know when I get further in.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 23, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd
11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James

*12/35 A Man Called Ove - Fredrik Backman*


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2016)

Voley said:


> That any good Auntie S? I love Sonic Youth and I always liked her.


I thought the early bits were interesting, then it got really boring. 

Not entirely unlike Sonic Youth


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm way behind target so have been trying to catch up these last few weeks.

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
*08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke*


----------



## Greebo (Aug 26, 2016)

1/31 Wie man Deutscher wird in 50 einfachen Schritten - Adam Fletcher
2/31 Goblin Fruit - Laini Taylor
3/31 Just Kids - Patti Smith
4/31 Hydrofracked? One Man's Mystery Leads to a Backlash Against Natural Gas Drilling - Abrahm Lustgarten
5/31 The Cleaner - Mark Dawson
6/31 Saint Death - Mark Dawson
7/31 The Warrior Princess Submissive - Michael Makai
8/31 Unfinished Business - The Politics of Class War - Class War
9/31 How to Build the Perfect Rake - Kate Harper
10/31 The Driver - Mark Dawson
11/31 UR - Stephen King
12/31 Ghosts - Mark Dawson
13/31 The Sword of God - Mark Dawson
14/31 Salvation Row - Mark Dawson
15/31 The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
16/31 1,000 yards - Mark Dawson
17/31 Tarantula - Mark Dawson
18/31 Explaining the Explicit - Julian Barnes
19/31 The Princess Bride - William Goldman
20/31 Shadow of Night - Deborah Harkness
21/31 The Book of Life - Deborah Harkness
22/31 Reading Like a Writer - Francine Prose
23/31 The Migraine Mafia - Maia Sepp
24/31 Life Moves Pretty Fast: The lessons we learned from eighties movies (and why we don't learn them from movies any more) - Hadley Freeman
25/31 A Pair of Jeans and other stories - Asira Shahraz
26/31 The Marriage Bureau for Rich People - Farhad Zama
27/31 Exponential Apocalypse - Eirik Gumeny
28/31 Sewing Can Be Dangerous and Other Small Threads - S R Mallery
29/31 Spring Snow - Yukio Mishima
30/31 Gone to ground - Marie Jalowicz Simon
31/31 What would Satan do? - Anthony Miller
32/31 Red Love - the story of an East German Family - Maxim Leo
33/31 Duden Allgemeinbildung - Eselsbrücken: Die schönsten Merksätze und ihre Bedeutung
34/31 Work: A Story of Experience - Louisa May Alcott
35/31 Undone - Kristina Lloyd
36/31 My Grammar and I (or should that be "me"?) - Caroline Taggart & J A Wines
37/31 So... That's why I'm bonkers! : A girl's guide to surviving the menopause - Sheila Wenbourne
38/31 The Dispossessed - Ursula le Guin
39/31 Bavarian Beauty - August MacGregor
40/31 Susannah and the Spy - Anna Elliot
41/31 Stopp! Küssen verboten, Mister Wolf! - Melanie Frey
42/31 The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics - Jason Smart
43/31 The Crimson Petal and the White - Michel Faber
44/31 The Time Machine - H G Wells
45/31 The Road Less Gravelled - Wendy Laird
46/31 Betty Zane - Zane Grey
47/31 A Glitch in Time - April Hill
48/31 A Murder in Auschwitz - J C Stephenson
49/31 How to Write Fiction: A Guardian Masterclass
50/31 The Martian - Andy Weir
51/31 Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup
52/31 Slopentied - Deike Hinrichs


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa 
Burrell

36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins - My friend wrote this. Very proud of her.  If you like Urban Fantasy, please do give it a try.


----------



## iona (Aug 27, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar


----------



## Voley (Aug 28, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine
28/40 Empowering Your Sober Self - Martin Nicolaus


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog
13/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man Who Went Up In Smoke
14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must
15/32 - Kate Summerscale - The Wicked Boy: The Mystery of a Victorian Child Murderer
16/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man On The Balcony
17/32 - Sylvia Townsend Warner - Lolly Willowes; or The Loving Huntsman

*18/32 - Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
19/32 - Lawrenec Block (ed) - Manhattan Noir
20/32 - Paul Le Blanc - From Marx to Gramsci: A Reader in Revolutionary Marxist Politics*


----------



## inva (Aug 29, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
*61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 30, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
*
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night*


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 30, 2016)

1. Donna Tart- the goldfinch 
2. Peter hopkins- the great game: on secret service in high Asia 
3. Pierce Brown- Red Rising
4. Pierce Brown- golden son 
5. Pierce Brown- Morning Star
6. David liss -  the devil's company
7. Anthony beevor -  stalingrad 
8. Greg bear - Hull zero three
9. Ta-Nehisi Coates- between the world and me 
10. Viet Thanh Nguyen - The sympathiser 
11. Frank Herbert -  dune 
12. B. Travens- the death ship
13. Marek edelman -  the ghetto fights 
14. Nick Srnicek and Alex Williams- Inventing the Future: Postcapitalism and a World Without Work
15. Neil Asher - gridlinked
16. Cormac Mccarthy - blood meridian 
17. Derek lehane - the given day
18. Higashino, Keigo - Devotion of Suspect X
19. Robert Harris - imperium 
20. Vladimir Nabokov -  Lolita 
21. Alan Furst - the Polish officer
22. Martin booth- the Industry of Souls 
23. Paul Theroux- The Mosquito Coast
24. G. S. Jennsen- Starshine
25. Olivia butler - wild seed
26. Olivia butler - Mind of my mind
27. Olivia butler - clays ark
28. Olivia butler- patternmaster 
29. Jonathan Franzen -  purity 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## braindancer (Aug 30, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf
12/30 - Cry The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
13/30 - Oracle Night - Paul Auster
14/30 - Solar - Iain Mcewan
15/30 - The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
16/30 - Farewell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 30, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould
23/50 The Man in the High Castle - Phillip K. Dick
24/50 The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert
25/50 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs
26/50 See You in 100 Years - Logan Ward
27/50 Ubik - Phillip K. Dick
28/50 Stuffed and Starved: The Hidden Battle for the World Food System - Raj Patel
29/50 The Intrepid Woman's Guide to Van Dwelling - Jess Wade
30/50 Play Dead -John Levitt
31/50 Any Road USA: Living a Life of Freedom on the Road - Bob Davidson
32/50 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K. LeGuin

*33/50 Slow Stitch:  Mindful and Contemplative Textiles - Claire Wellesley-Smith
34/50 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord 
35/50 Blue Highways:  A Journey into America - William Least Heat-Moon.*

The last one is possibly the best book I've read this year.


----------



## iona (Aug 31, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill


----------



## Voley (Aug 31, 2016)

That Joe Hill one any good iona? I keep hearing good things about him.


----------



## iona (Aug 31, 2016)

Voley said:


> That Joe Hill one any good iona? I keep hearing good things about him.



I enjoyed reading it well enough but tbh I can read any old crap and often not notice the difference between shit & decent writing. I preferred 20th Century Ghosts if that's any help?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - House of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 31, 2016)

41/50: Oliver Kamm - Accidence will Happen: The Non-Pedantic Guide to English
42/50: Philip K. Dick - Minority Report and Other Stories [not the same collection as my no. 39/50!]


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 1, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
*25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain*


----------



## inva (Sep 2, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
*62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi*
not the kind of thing I'd normally read, but it was sort of ok


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 3, 2016)

Bit of a late start on the thread but this year so far...

01. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin
02. The Savage Detectives - Roberto Bolaño
03. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler 
04. 1Q84 - Haruki Marukami 
05. The Autobiography of Malcolm X - Malcolm X 
06. Days of Abandonment - Elena Ferrante 
07. Ragtime - E.L. Doctorow
08. Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut 
09. In Dubious Battle - John Steinbeck
10. Revolutionary Mexico - John Mason Hart
11. My Beautiful Friend - Elena Ferrante 
12. All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy 
13. The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
14. The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing 
15. The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
16. Vineland - Thomas Pynchon
17. Hunger - Knut Hamsun
18. Death of Artemio Cruz - Carlos Fuentes
19. Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
20. Invisible Cities - Italo Calvino 
21. Crash - J.G Ballard
22. Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov (how did I wait until my 26th year of life to read this??)
23. Girl Meets Boy - Ali Smith 
24. Stoner - John Williams 

Next up _As I Lay Dying, _by Faulkner.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 4, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
*
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum*


----------



## Voley (Sep 4, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine
28/40 Empowering Your Sober Self - Martin Nicolaus 
29/40 Lost At Sea - Jon Ronson


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 4, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*15/21 Various - Is Space The Place? Yes/No *(turns out about a quarter of this book is stuff I wrote in the 1990s ).


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.

I'd never heard of Colin Fletcher , he was a walking guru in the 70s/80s , a Welsh bloke who served in special forces in WW2 , lived all over the place before settling in the states . Walked fucking miles


----------



## Voley (Sep 4, 2016)

marty21 said:


> 45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke


Any good marty? I enjoyed the film.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2016)

Voley said:


> Any good marty? I enjoyed the film.


Excellent , I haven't seen the film , saw it going for 99p on Kindle so had it ! I want to see the film now !


----------



## Voley (Sep 4, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Excellent , I haven't seen the film , saw it going for 99p on Kindle so had it ! I want to see the film now !


Ta, just ordered it from the library. I've had some great recommendations from this thread. Really glad I did this properly this year.


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine
28/40 Empowering Your Sober Self - Martin Nicolaus
29/40 Lost At Sea - Jon Ronson
30/40 Hiroshima - John Hersey


----------



## iona (Sep 5, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2016)

34/60 Carl Neville - Resolution Way


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine
28/40 Empowering Your Sober Self - Martin Nicolaus
29/40 Lost At Sea - Jon Ronson
30/40 Hiroshima - John Hersey
31/40 Don't Let The Bastards Grind You Down - Georgia W


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 29/50 lucius shepard, 'the dragon griaule'


30/50 a.j. smith, 'the world raven'


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 6, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
*27 Bill Drummond – 45*


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm enjoying Cloud Atlas but I don't get why people rate it so highly. It's ok. But it's not Dickens!


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 6, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd
11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James
12/35 A Man Called Ove - Fredrik Backman

*13/35 The Memory Keeper's Daughter - Kim Edwards*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 7, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*16/21 Tim Wells - If You Can Read This You're Too Close*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 7, 2016)

spartacus mills said:


> 08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide



I thought this was really good - especially the first bit. What did you reckon?

(I really wish he would write more - maybe he will now the band is winding down...)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 7, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I thought this was really good - especially the first bit. What did you reckon?
> 
> (I really wish he would write more - maybe he will now the band is winding down...)



I enjoyed it as well. I wish the memoir section was longer but the reviews were interesting and some were laugh-out-loud funny.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 7, 2016)

spartacus mills said:


> I enjoyed it as well. I wish the memoir section was longer but the reviews were interesting and some were laugh-out-loud funny.



Yeah same - and great to see reviews of mainstream stuff brushing up against crazy underground shit.


----------



## ringo (Sep 9, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm reading 6 books simultaneously now. This is how I run into trouble and eventually I'll end up not finishing any of them


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 30/50 a.j. smith, 'the world raven'


31/50 michael connelly, 'the closers'


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 10, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
*
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)

*


----------



## Voley (Sep 10, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine
28/40 Empowering Your Sober Self - Martin Nicolaus
29/40 Lost At Sea - Jon Ronson
30/40 Hiroshima - John Hersey
31/40 Don't Let The Bastards Grind You Down - Georgia W
32/40 The Sick Bag Song - Nick Cave


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*17/21 Mikhail Bakunin - God and the State*


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 11, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd
11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James
12/35 A Man Called Ove - Fredrik Backman
13/35 The Memory Keeper's Daughter - Kim Edwards

*14/35 The Outcast - Sadie Jones*


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 12, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth
*18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka*
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy
*20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson
21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
22/50 cloud Atlas - David Mitchell*
23/50 the good lady Ducayne - Mary Elizabeth Braddon
*24/50 The Last Lords of Gardonal - William Gilbert*

Bolded titles are still being read


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard


----------



## iona (Sep 12, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1)  - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 12, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
27 Bill Drummond – 45
*28 Ed McBain – Blood Relatives
29 Alexandra Kollontai – A Great Love
30 James Dyer – Hillforts of England and Wales*


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 12, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train
25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life

26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> 26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant


what did you think of it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 12, 2016)

Not sure really. At first I found the dialogue style irritatingly twee and stilted, then I was drawn into the depiction of memory loss as a chaos state and the effect it has on relationships. Then it ended and I felt...not very much.

The only other I've read of his is Never Let Me Go, which devastated me after a slow start.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2016)

I wasn't a fan either. The Remains Of The Day had a big effect on me as well. Loved Never Let Me Go too.


----------



## iona (Sep 13, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## inva (Sep 13, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
*63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami*
might make it to about 75 before the year is up I think.


----------



## iona (Sep 13, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 14, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
*
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
*
Powerful and moving, written in the 80s but so relevant to what's happening in the world today.
I don't know why I hadn't got round to reading any Margaret Atwood before this year, I think I'd always dismissed it as a bit sci-fi-y for my liking but I was wrong. Steadily working my way through her stuff now and loving it.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 15, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth
*18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka*
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy
20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson
*21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
22/50 cloud Atlas - David Mitchell*
23/50 the good lady Ducayne - Mary Elizabeth Braddon
24/50 The _Last Lords_ of Gardonal - William Gilbert
*25/50 Tony Visconti: The Autobiography - Bowie, Bolan and the Brooklyn Boy - Tony Visconti, intro by Morrissey.
26/50 Hedge Witch - Rae Beth*

I think I need to try harder to finish up some of the books I started a while ago....

*I now have some Ursula K. LeGuin lined up on my Kindle for once I've finished up all my Bowie related books - of which I still have a Mick Ronson biography to read. *


----------



## iona (Sep 16, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 31/50 michael connelly, 'the closers'


32/50 michael connelly, 'the concrete blonde'


----------



## inva (Sep 16, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
*64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian
16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride 

*17. "Victim Without a Face" - Stefan Ahnhem. A new-ish Scandinavian police thriller. Good if a little far fetched.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 32/50 michael connelly, 'the concrete blonde'


33/50 michael connelly, 'the crossing'


----------



## nogojones (Sep 18, 2016)

1/25 Paul Routledge - Public Servant, Secret Agent: The elusive life and violent Death of Airey Neave
2/25 Maxim Gorky - A Sky Blue Life & Selected Stories
3/25 Ben Hamper - Rivethead
4/25 Spore Liberation Front - Radical Mycology
5/25 William Burroughs - Exterminator
6/25 Jim Thompson - A Hell Of a Woman
7/25 NTA - Routes To Recovery Part 4
8/25 Richard Rorty and Gianni Vattimo - The Future of Religion
9/25 Marek Edelman - The Ghetto Fights
10/25 Tariq Ali & Susan Watson - 1968 Marching In The Streets
11/25 Iain M Banks - Player of Games
12/25 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
13/25 Iain M Banks - Look To Windward
14/25 Harlan Elison ed. - Again Dangerous Visions
15/25 G.E.M De Ste Croix - The Class Struggle In The Ancient Greek World
16/25 Peter Hook - The Hacienda - How Not To Run A Club
17/25 Nikolai Gogol - Dead Souls
18/25 Dorothy Parker - Enough Rope
19/25 Iain M Banks - Consider Phlebas
20/25 Peter Arshinov - History of the Makhnovist Movement 1918-1921
21/25 Victor Serge - Repression
22/25 Sheila Rowbotham - Woman's Consciousness, Man's World
23/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep

*24/25 W. J. Stokoe - The Observer Book of Trees
25/25 Eric H. Cline - 1177 B.C. The Year Civilization Collapsed
26/25 Irving Welsh - Porno
27/25 Alan Mitchell - The Pocket Guide To Trees of Britain and Northern Europe
28/25 Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
29/25 Iain M. Banks - Use Of Weapons
30/25 Jean Jaures - Socialist History of the French Revolution
31/25 Anthony Burgess - The Doctor Is Sic*k


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 19, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy
15/52 Only A Game? by Eamon Dunphy (Reread)
16/52 In Between Talking About the Football by Gordon Legge (Reread)
*
17/52 Nazis in the Metro by Didier Daeninckx*


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 19, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
27 Bill Drummond – 45
28 Ed McBain – Blood Relatives
29 Alexandra Kollontai – A Great Love
30 James Dyer – Hillforts of England and Wales
*31 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man on the Balcony
32 Ismail Kadare – Spring Flowers, Spring Frost*


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
*
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 33/50 michael connelly, 'the crossing'


34/50 Jean Larteguy, "the praetorians"


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon
5/10 Brixton Rock - Alex Wheatle
6/10 Eileen - Ottessa Moshfegh

Slowest reader ever


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/10 Stoner - John Williams
> 2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
> 3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
> 4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon
> ...



Looks like you're in with a shout of meeting your target though,  and that's what it's about.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2016)

Not sure, it took nearly 3 months for the last one... although I have got 5 days without child in October


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2016)

Finding time to read when you've got a littleun is _hard_


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 20, 2016)

43/50: Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms

Really recommend this - excellent short story collection, bordering on magic realism.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
*
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief*


----------



## ringo (Sep 21, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 21, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth
*18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka*
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy
20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson
*21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon*
22/50 cloud Atlas - David Mitchell
23/50 the good lady Ducayne - Mary Elizabeth Braddon
24/50 The _Last Lords_ of Gardonal - William Gilbert
*25/50 Tony Visconti: The Autobiography - Bowie, Bolan and the Brooklyn Boy - Tony Visconti, intro by Morrissey.
26/50 Hedge Witch - Rae Beth
27/50 Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World ~ Haruki Murakami *

I have next week off work so maybe time to make more of an effort!


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm sure you probably said pages back, AuntiStella, but what's the bold about?


----------



## inva (Sep 21, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
*65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon*


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 21, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd
11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James
12/35 A Man Called Ove - Fredrik Backman
13/35 The Memory Keeper's Daughter - Kim Edwards
14/35 The Outcast - Sadie Jones

*15/35 The Night Circus - Erin Morgenstern*


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 21, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I'm sure you probably said pages back, AuntiStella, but what's the bold about?


Oh. Yes I did. Books I'm still reading. A bad habit I have have is to read several books at once.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 21, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Oh. Yes I did. Books I'm still reading. A bad habit I have have is to read several books at once.



I can manage one fiction and one non- at a time but more than that and I lose focus a bit.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Sep 21, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy
15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufak*is*
16 - Pennance by Clare Ashton
17 - Frog Music by Emma Donoghue
18 - The White Queen by Philippa Gregory
19 - Kaleidoscope by Laura Taylor

*20 - The Return by Victoria Hislop*
This has two linked narratives - one about a family divided and devastated in the violence and destruction of the Spanish civil war, and a framing narrative about two women discovering dance and modern-day Granada.  The Spanish-Civil war story is engaging and seems well-researched, but the framing narrative is much less interesting - and the link between them that is revealed at the end seems contrived.

*21 - Driving Over Lemons: An Optimist in Andalucia by Chris Stewart*
Not the sort of thing I would usually read, but lots of people assumed I must have read it if I was going to the Alpujarras, so I thought I'd add it to my holiday reading.  Autobiographic story of an English couple with farming skills who buy a smallholding in the Alpujarras, it was easy to read, helped explain some of my surroundings to me, and wasn't nearly as annoying as i thought it would be.

*22 - Beyond the Pale - White Women, Racism, and History by Vron Ware*
This took me a while to get into, but it was a really interesting analysis of race, class (although sometimes this got lost in the mix), and gender in the 19th century, how the concept of white womanhood has been used in the history of racism and imperialism - and what the actions of and connections between black and white women in (mostly British) 19th century anti-slavery, anti-colonialism, anti-lynching and feminist movements can tell us about the racism within contemporary feminism.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 21, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I can manage one fiction and one non- at a time but more than that and I lose focus a bit.


That's why I have to be careful. I can too. But so far what I'm reading is manageable


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 21, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> *21 - Driving Over Lemons: An Optimist in Andalucia by Chris Stewart*
> wasn't nearly as annoying as i thought it would be.



Blatantly angling for the cover-quote slot on the next edition there,
crossthebreeze


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 21, 2016)

01. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin
02. The Savage Detectives - Roberto Bolaño
03. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler 
04. 1Q84 - Haruki Marukami 
05. The Autobiography of Malcolm X - Malcolm X 
06. Days of Abandonment - Elena Ferrante 
07. Ragtime - E.L. Doctorow
08. Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut 
09. In Dubious Battle - John Steinbeck
10. Revolutionary Mexico - John Mason Hart
11. My Beautiful Friend - Elena Ferrante 
12. All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy 
13. The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
14. The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing 
15. The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
16. Vineland - Thomas Pynchon
17. Hunger - Knut Hamsun
18. Death of Artemio Cruz - Carlos Fuentes
19. Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
20. Invisible Cities - Italo Calvino 
21. Crash - J.G Ballard
22. Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov (how did I wait until my 26th year of life to read this??)
23. Girl Meets Boy - Ali Smith 
24. Stoner - John Williams 
25. As I Lay Dying - William Faulkner
26. The Enemy Within - Seamus Milne 
27. The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers 

Next up, Rebel Cities - David harvey


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 21, 2016)

Fine list, Threshers_Flail - I might use it as my reading list next year.


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2016)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 01. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin
> 02. The Savage Detectives - Roberto Bolaño
> 03. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
> 04. 1Q84 - Haruki Marukami
> ...



That McCullers book is great isn't it? Looking at your list you might find more stuff here, I still return to it:  Writing from the deep South - Faulkner, Steinbeck, McCarthy, O'Connor etc


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 22, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Fine list, Threshers_Flail - I might use it as my reading list next year.



Ha yh I've had a good run this year, hardly a dud among the lot. I have to say cheers to the no longer posting Dillinger4 for a few tips I've gathered from trawling through past threads on here, that man has good taste!



ringo said:


> That McCullers book is great isn't it? Looking at your list you might find more stuff here, I still return to it:  Writing from the deep South - Faulkner, Steinbeck, McCarthy, O'Connor etc



Yes! I was hooked from the start. The coming of age of Mick Kelly was beautifully explored, just all very sad and inevitable, my heart sank after her ill-fated bike ride with Harry. 

And yh I've seen that thread ta! Have you read - _And the Ass Saw the Angel_ by Nick Cave? I read it last year and thought it was also v good.


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2016)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Yes! I was hooked from the start. The coming of age of Mick Kelly was beautifully explored, just all very sad and inevitable, my heart sank after her ill-fated bike ride with Harry.
> And yh I've seen that thread ta! Have you read - _And the Ass Saw the Angel_ by Nick Cave? I read it last year and thought it was also v good.



Haven't read either, I'll have a look


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 34/50 Jean Larteguy, "the praetorians"


35/50 umberto eco, 'the Prague cemetery'


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2016)

marty21 said:


> 49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell


I finished that on Tuesday. Sounds like there is still one more to come in the series.


----------



## iona (Sep 23, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin 
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2016)

MrSki said:


> I finished that on Tuesday. Sounds like there is still one more to come in the series.


I'd like to go into battle with Ultred and take back his castle


----------



## iona (Sep 23, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin 
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 25, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
*
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?*


----------



## iona (Sep 25, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin 
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart


----------



## Me76 (Sep 25, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz


----------



## Me76 (Sep 25, 2016)

41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller - excellent.  Really enjoyed it. Dry humour, great characterisation and drama.  Recommended.


----------



## ringo (Sep 26, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 26, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd
11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James
12/35 A Man Called Ove - Fredrik Backman
13/35 The Memory Keeper's Daughter - Kim Edwards
14/35 The Outcast - Sadie Jones
15/35 The Night Circus - Erin Morgenstern

*16/35 Empress Orchid - Anchee Min*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 27, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy
15/52 Only A Game? by Eamon Dunphy (Reread)
16/52 In Between Talking About the Football by Gordon Legge (Reread)
17/52 Nazis in the Metro by Didier Daeninckx
*
18/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)

A bit unusual, I guess, but I just finished rereading a book for the second time this year. I just love Levison. Really surprised that he is not better known.*


----------



## iona (Sep 27, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin 
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 35/50 umberto eco, 'the Prague cemetery'


36/50 miles cameron, 'the dread wyrm'


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 28, 2016)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 28. Rebel Cities - David Harvey
> 29. When Was Wales? A History of the Welsh - Gwyn A Williams


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
*
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
*
Absolutely loved this, probably the best thing I've read so far this year. It's a novel based on her album Everybody Down, which I also love, and which always made me wonder about all the other parts of the story, the flesh to bones. This fills in the gaps (with a few subtle tweaks to the story).
I can't wait to see what she does next.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 29, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy
15/52 Only A Game? by Eamon Dunphy (Reread)
16/52 In Between Talking About the Football by Gordon Legge (Reread)
17/52 Nazis in the Metro by Didier Daeninckx
18/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
*
19/52 Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison (ReRead)*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2016)

]1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 30, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*18/21 Charlotte Mosley (ed) - The Mitfords: Letters Between Six Sisters*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 36/50 miles cameron, 'the dread wyrm'


37/50 michael connelly, 'the black echo'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2016)

Fozzie Bear cheers - not heard of that before, now downloaded from libcom


----------



## ringo (Sep 30, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 93202
> Fozzie Bear cheers - not heard of that before, now downloaded from libcom



Yeah I picked it up from the bookfair - definitely worth a look...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 34/60 Carl Neville - Resolution Way


35/60
Steve Silberman - Neurotribes: The Legacy Of Autism & The Future of Neurodiversity


----------



## ringo (Sep 30, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll


----------



## iona (Oct 1, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin 
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 37/50 michael connelly, 'the black echo'


38/50 michael connelly, 'the last coyote'


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog
13/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man Who Went Up In Smoke
14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must
15/32 - Kate Summerscale - The Wicked Boy: The Mystery of a Victorian Child Murderer
16/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man On The Balcony
17/32 - Sylvia Townsend Warner - Lolly Willowes; or The Loving Huntsman
18/32 - Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
19/32 - Lawrenec Block (ed) - Manhattan Noir
20/32 - Paul Le Blanc - From Marx to Gramsci: A Reader in Revolutionary Marxist Politics
*
21/32 - Cameron McCabe - The Face On The Cutting Room Floor
22/32 - Otessa Moshfegh - Eileen
23/32 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
24/32 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name Is Lucy Barton*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 1, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - House of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski
21/20 - Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders - Vincent Bugliosi and Curt Gentry


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 1, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth
*18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka*
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy
20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson
*21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon*
22/50 cloud Atlas - David Mitchell
23/50 the good lady Ducayne - Mary Elizabeth Braddon
24/50 The _Last Lords_ of Gardonal - William Gilbert
*25/50 Tony Visconti: The Autobiography - Bowie, Bolan and the Brooklyn Boy - Tony Visconti, intro by Morrissey.*
*26/50 Hedge Witch - Rae Beth*
27/50 Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World ~ Haruki Murakami 
*28/50 Foreigner ~ CJ Cherryh*


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 1, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
27 Bill Drummond – 45
28 Ed McBain – Blood Relatives
29 Alexandra Kollontai – A Great Love
30 James Dyer – Hillforts of England and Wales
31 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man on the Balcony
32 Ismail Kadare – Spring Flowers, Spring Frost
*33 Ed McBain - Jigsaw
34 Will Self - Umbrella*


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 35/60
> Steve Silberman - Neurotribes: The Legacy Of Autism & The Future of Neurodiversity


36/60
Natasha Pulley - The Watchmaker Of Filligree Street


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 2, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*19/21 Jennifer Wallis (ed) - Fight Your Own War: Power Electronics and Noise Culture*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 38/50 michael connelly, 'the last coyote'


39/50 georges simenon, 'pietr the latvian'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 39/50 georges simenon, 'pietr the latvian'


40/50 michael connelly, 'trunk music'


----------



## iona (Oct 7, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn 
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin 
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 7, 2016)

1/50 Sarah Perry - After Me Comes the Flood
2/50 Charles Dickens - Little Dorrit
3/50 David Sedaris - Let's Explore Diabetes with Owls
4/50 Jenny Offill - Dept. of Speculation
5/50 Dan Rhodes - Anthology and a Hundred Other Stories
6/50 Jeffrey Brown - Kids are Weird
7/50 David Marsh - For Who the Bell Tolls
8/50 Eimear McBride - A Girl is a Half-formed Thing
9/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse 5
10/50 Adam Foulds - The Quickening Maze
11/50 Steve Aylett - Lint
12/50 George Saunders - Tenth of December
13/50 Ernest Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
14/50 Susan Perabo - Explaining Death to the Dog
15/50 Paul Torday - Salmon Fishing in the Yemen
16/50 Alison Moore - He Wants
17/50 David Crystal - A Little Book of Language
18/50 Owen Jones - The Establishment
19/50 Emma Healy - Elizabeth is Missing
20/50 Aimee Bender - The Color Master
21/50 Aimee Bender - Willful Creatures
22/50 Will Self - Umbrella
23/50 David Foster Wallace - Consider the Lobster
24/50 Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
25/50 Jeffrey Brown - Darth Vadar and Son
26/50 Etgar Keret - The Nimrod Flip-Out
27/50 Alexei Sayle - Stalin Ate My Homework
28/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Galapagos
29/50 Terry Coleman - The Railway Navvies
30/50 Maud Casey - The Man Who Walked Away
31/50 Marilynne Robinson - Housekeeping
32/50 Charles Dickens - Martin Chuzzlewit
33/50 Myla Goldberg - Bee Season
34/50 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
35/50 Cormac James - The Surfacing
36/50 Alison Macleod - Unexploded
37/50 Philip Ridley - Flamingos in Orbit
38/50 Patrick McGrath - Ghost Town
39/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report
40/50 Woody Guthrie - Bound for Glory
41/50 Oliver Kamm - Accidence will Happen: The Non-Pedantic Guide to English
42/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report and Other Stories [different collection to 39/50)
43/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
44/50 Peter Hook - Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division
45/50 Stewart Lee - Content Provider: Selected Short Prose Pieces 2011-2016
46/50 David Foster Wallace - A Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 8, 2016)

1/35 Elizabeth is Missing – Emma Healy
2/35 Demetia Essentials – Jan Hall
3/35 The Moonlit Garden – Corina Bomann
4/35 The Selfish Pig's Guide to Caring - Hugh Marriot
5/35 Underground London: Travels beneath the city streets - Stephen Smith
6/35 The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared - Jonas Jonasson
7/35 In the Winter Dark - Tim Winton
8/35 Cry, the Beloved Country - Alan Paton
9/35 The Paying Guests - Sarah Waters
10/35 The Invention of Wings - Sue Monk Kidd
11/35 Contented Dementia - Oliver James
12/35 A Man Called Ove - Fredrik Backman
13/35 The Memory Keeper's Daughter - Kim Edwards
14/35 The Outcast - Sadie Jones
15/35 The Night Circus - Erin Morgenstern
16/35 Empress Orchid - Anchee Min

*17/35 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 8, 2016)

01. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin
02. The Savage Detectives - Roberto Bolaño
03. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
04. 1Q84 - Haruki Marukami
05. The Autobiography of Malcolm X - Malcolm X
06. Days of Abandonment - Elena Ferrante
07. Ragtime - E.L. Doctorow
08. Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut
09. In Dubious Battle - John Steinbeck
10. Revolutionary Mexico - John Mason Hart
11. My Beautiful Friend - Elena Ferrante
12. All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
13. The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
14. The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing
15. The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
16. Vineland - Thomas Pynchon
17. Hunger - Knut Hamsun
18. Death of Artemio Cruz - Carlos Fuentes
19. Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
20. Invisible Cities - Italo Calvino
21. Crash - J.G Ballard
22. Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov (how did I wait until my 26th year of life to read this??)
23. Girl Meets Boy - Ali Smith
24. Stoner - John Williams
25. As I Lay Dying - William Faulkner
26. The Enemy Within - Seamus Milne
27. The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
*28. Rebel Cities - David Harcey
29. Altai - Wu Ming *


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 9, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
*
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 40/50 michael connelly, 'trunk music'


41/50 michael connelly, 'angels flight'


----------



## D'wards (Oct 10, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - Mark Z. Danielewski - House of Leaves
21/20 - Vincent Bugliosi - Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders
22/20 - Alan Partridge-  I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan


----------



## iona (Oct 10, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## iona (Oct 12, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter


----------



## Voley (Oct 12, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine
28/40 Empowering Your Sober Self - Martin Nicolaus
29/40 Lost At Sea - Jon Ronson
30/40 Hiroshima - John Hersey
31/40 Don't Let The Bastards Grind You Down - Georgia W
32/40 The Sick Bag Song - Nick Cave
33/40 Inferno - Dante


----------



## iona (Oct 13, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem


----------



## Voley (Oct 13, 2016)

Not bad for a target of 15 iona!


----------



## iona (Oct 13, 2016)

Homelessness & unemployment have their advantages...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.


----------



## iona (Oct 14, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin


----------



## iona (Oct 14, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
*
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road*


----------



## iona (Oct 16, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 16, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais
7/20 - The 100 Most Pointless Arguments in the World Solved by Alexander Armstrong and Richard Osman
8/20 - The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins
9/20 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
10/20 - The Final Judgement by Richard North Patterson
11/20 - The Mating Season by P G Wodehouse
12/20 - Into Thin Air by Jon Krakauer
*13/20 - Stick by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 41/50 michael connelly, 'angels flight'


42/50 michael connelly, 'a darkness more than night'


----------



## inva (Oct 16, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
*67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2016)

inva said:


> 1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
> 2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
> 3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
> 4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
> ...


You little stakhanovite, you


----------



## inva (Oct 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You little stakhanovite, you


this is my Leicester season


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2016)

inva said:


> this is my Leicester season


----------



## iona (Oct 17, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 36/60
> Natasha Pulley - The Watchmaker Of Filligree Street


37/60 MR Carey - The Girl With All the Gifts


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 17, 2016)

8/15 - Images of Sport: Leicestershire County Cricket Club - Dennis Lambert
9/15 - Geology of the Jurassic Coast: The Isle of Purbeck - Weymouth to Studland - Paul Ensom & Malcolm Turnbull
10/15 - Improvisation: Its Nature and Practice in Music - Derek Bailey
11/15 - Armies and the Art of Revolution - K. C. Chorley


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> michael connelly, 'a darkness more than night'


43/50 ray russell, 'haunted castles: the complete gothic stories'


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford


----------



## iona (Oct 18, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> *
> 57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
> *
> Absolutely loved this, probably the best thing I've read so far this year. It's a novel based on her album Everybody Down, which I also love, and which always made me wonder about all the other parts of the story, the flesh to bones. This fills in the gaps (with a few subtle tweaks to the story).
> I can't wait to see what she does next.


I'm halfway through this and loving it.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 18, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
27 Bill Drummond – 45
28 Ed McBain – Blood Relatives
29 Alexandra Kollontai – A Great Love
30 James Dyer – Hillforts of England and Wales
31 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man on the Balcony
32 Ismail Kadare – Spring Flowers, Spring Frost
33 Ed McBain - Jigsaw
34 Will Self – Umbrella
*35 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – The House of the Dead
36 Laurie Dahlberg – Larry Fink*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 19, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy
15/52 Only A Game? by Eamon Dunphy (Reread)
16/52 In Between Talking About the Football by Gordon Legge (Reread)
17/52 Nazis in the Metro by Didier Daeninckx
18/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
19/52 Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison (ReRead)
*
20/52 Election by Tom Perrotta (ReRead)*


----------



## petee (Oct 19, 2016)

1 on the irish waterfront (fisher)
2 dock walloper (butler and driscoll)
3 reds and the green (o'connor)
4 dublin 1913 (granville)
5 confronting the classics (beard)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 37/60 MR Carey - The Girl With All the Gifts


38/60
Charles Burns - The Hive


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 43/50 ray russell, 'haunted castles: the complete gothic stories'


44/50 hugh mcneile and rob black, 'the history of the league of empire loyalists and candour'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian
16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride
17. "Victim Without a Face" 

*18. "The Damage Done"  - James Oswald. A bit unfulfilling*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith


----------



## iona (Oct 22, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 38/60
> Charles Burns - The Hive


39/60 David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spider's Web


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train
25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life
26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant

27/50 Clark Ashton Smith - The Dark Eidolon and Other Fantasies


----------



## yield (Oct 22, 2016)

yield said:


> 1/10. Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
> 2/10. The Year of the Flood by Margaret Atwood
> 3/10. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot
> 4/10. Doomsday Book by Connie Willis
> 5/10. Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy


6/10. Intrusion by Ken MacLeod
7/10. The Black Swan: The Impact of the Highly Improbable by Nassim Nicholas Taleb


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train
25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life
26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
27/50 Clark Ashton Smith - The Dark Eidolon and Other Fantasies

28/50 Rupert Thomson - Secrecy


----------



## inva (Oct 22, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
*68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 44/50 hugh mcneile and rob black, 'the history of the league of empire loyalists and candour'


45/50 michael connelly, 'city of bones'


----------



## iona (Oct 24, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 24, 2016)

1/50 Sarah Perry - After Me Comes the Flood
2/50 Charles Dickens - Little Dorrit
3/50 David Sedaris - Let's Explore Diabetes with Owls
4/50 Jenny Offill - Dept. of Speculation
5/50 Dan Rhodes - Anthology and a Hundred Other Stories
6/50 Jeffrey Brown - Kids are Weird
7/50 David Marsh - For Who the Bell Tolls
8/50 Eimear McBride - A Girl is a Half-formed Thing
9/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse 5
10/50 Adam Foulds - The Quickening Maze
11/50 Steve Aylett - Lint
12/50 George Saunders - Tenth of December
13/50 Ernest Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
14/50 Susan Perabo - Explaining Death to the Dog
15/50 Paul Torday - Salmon Fishing in the Yemen
16/50 Alison Moore - He Wants
17/50 David Crystal - A Little Book of Language
18/50 Owen Jones - The Establishment
19/50 Emma Healy - Elizabeth is Missing
20/50 Aimee Bender - The Color Master
21/50 Aimee Bender - Willful Creatures
22/50 Will Self - Umbrella
23/50 David Foster Wallace - Consider the Lobster
24/50 Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
25/50 Jeffrey Brown - Darth Vadar and Son
26/50 Etgar Keret - The Nimrod Flip-Out
27/50 Alexei Sayle - Stalin Ate My Homework
28/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Galapagos
29/50 Terry Coleman - The Railway Navvies
30/50 Maud Casey - The Man Who Walked Away
31/50 Marilynne Robinson - Housekeeping
32/50 Charles Dickens - Martin Chuzzlewit
33/50 Myla Goldberg - Bee Season
34/50 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
35/50 Cormac James - The Surfacing
36/50 Alison Macleod - Unexploded
37/50 Philip Ridley - Flamingos in Orbit
38/50 Patrick McGrath - Ghost Town
39/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report
40/50 Woody Guthrie - Bound for Glory
41/50 Oliver Kamm - Accidence will Happen: The Non-Pedantic Guide to English
42/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report and Other Stories [different collection to 39/50)
43/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
44/50 Peter Hook - Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division
45/50 Stewart Lee - Content Provider: Selected Short Prose Pieces 2011-2016
46/50 David Foster Wallace - A Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again
47/50 Lorna Sage - Bad Blood
48/50 Andy Miller - The Year of Reading Dangerously


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.
32/60 Sara Pascoe - Animal - The Autobiography Of A Female Body
33/60 Atul Gawande - Being Mortal
34/60 Carl Neville - Resolution Way
35/60 Neurotribes: The Legacy Of Autism & The Future of Neurodiversity
36/60 Natasha Pulley - The Watchmaker Of Filligree Street
37/60 MR Carey - The Girl With All the Gifts
38/60 Charles Burns - The Hive
39/60 David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spider's Web
40/60 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
41/60 CS Lewis - Surprised By Joy


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair


----------



## inva (Oct 26, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
*69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 26, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 26, 2016)

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young (audio book)
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood (audio book)
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald (audio book)
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris (audio book)
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan (audio book)
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey (audio book)
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman (audio book)
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele (audio book)
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed (audio book)
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu (audio book)
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal (audio book)
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath (audio book)
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh (audio book)
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters (audio book)
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood (audio book)
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith (Kindle)
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth (audio book)
18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka (hard back)
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy (audio book)
20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson (Kindle)
21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon (Kindle)
22/50 cloud Atlas - David Mitchell (audio book)
23/50 the good lady Ducayne - Mary Elizabeth Braddon (audio book)
24/50 The _Last Lords_ of Gardonal - William Gilbert (audio book)
25/50 Tony Visconti: The Autobiography - Bowie, Bolan and the Brooklyn Boy - Tony Visconti, intro by Morrissey. (Kindle)
*26/50 Hedge Witch - Rae Beth *(paperback)
27/50 Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World ~ Haruki Murakami (audio book)
28/50 Foreigner ~ CJ Cherryh (audio book)
*29/50 The Price of Salt/ Carol - Patricia Highsmith
30/50 Invader - C.J.Cherryh*

Foreigner and Invader by Cherryh are just brilliant. Gripping, always interesting, always surprising. I'm down to read everything by her in the next 12 months now. 
I still have a couple of Bowie related books to read but I'm having a break. Really enjoyed the Kim Gordon book - and have noticed how so many of the biographies I've read have been linked together - Gordon seemed to arrive in the spaces in NYC previously inhabited by Patti Smith but a decade later. Really interesting to compare and contrast the similar and yet different experiences. Upsetting that every single one of the biographies I read has contained transphobia - Kim Gordon just referred to trans women as "the trannies" while Tony Visconti consistently misgendered a well know Berlin based trans woman all the way through as well as making a few quite hateful observations about how she contrasted physically with "real women". Presumably he doesn't want anyone to think he might be gay or something. Was actually surprised at what a narrow minded little misogynist Tony Visconti is tbh. I expected better. 


Murakami's novel was just so unexpected. Brilliant doesn;t do it justice! I'll be reading it again sometime soon  - maybe a printed copy next time. 

I started the year having issues with concentration and feeling alienated by the printed word. Gradually as the year has gone on I've been reading more printed books and less audio books. I seem to have conquered that particular issue now - having a kindle helps, its just so much more practical than a paper book, as long as i remember to charge it regularly! 

Next year I think I'll probably set a target of 40 books.


----------



## ringo (Oct 27, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 27, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*19/21 Jamie Potter - Secret Secret: An Oral History of Pirate Radio in Hull 1993-2005*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair


----------



## iona (Oct 28, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## braindancer (Oct 28, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf
12/30 - Cry The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
13/30 - Oracle Night - Paul Auster
14/30 - Solar - Iain Mcewan
15/30 - The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
16/30 - Farewell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
17/30 - The Long Goodbye - Raymond Chandler
18/30 - A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
19/30 - The Tombs of Atuan - Ursula Le Guin


----------



## inva (Oct 28, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
*71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada*


----------



## iona (Oct 28, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 45/50 michael connelly, 'city of bones'


46/50 michael connelly, 'lost light'


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 29, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
*
60/75- A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 29, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - Mark Z. Danielewski - House of Leaves
21/20 - Vincent Bugliosi - Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders
22/20 - Alan Partridge- I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan
23/20 - Jeffrey  Eugenides - Middlesex


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 29, 2016)

Aiming for 20 books this year

1. Donna Tart- the goldfinch 
2. Peter hopkins- the great game: on secret service in high Asia 
3. Pierce Brown- Red Rising
4. Pierce Brown- golden son 
5. Pierce Brown- Morning Star
6. David liss -  the devil's company
7. Anthony beevor -  stalingrad 
8. Greg bear - Hull zero three
9. Ta-Nehisi Coates- between the world and me 
10. Viet Thanh Nguyen - The sympathiser 
11. Frank Herbert -  dune 
12. B. Travens- the death ship
13. Marek edelman -  the ghetto fights 
14. Nick Srnicek and Alex Williams- Inventing the Future: Postcapitalism and a World Without Work
15. Neil Asher - gridlinked
16. Cormac Mccarthy - blood meridian 
17. Derek lehane - the given day
18. Higashino, Keigo - Devotion of Suspect X
19. Robert Harris - imperium 
20. Vladimir Nabokov -  Lolita 
21. Alan Furst - the Polish officer
22. Martin booth- the Industry of Souls 
23. Paul Theroux- The Mosquito Coast
24. G. S. Jennsen- Starshine
25. Olivia butler - wild seed
26. Olivia butler - Mind of my mind
27. Olivia butler - clays ark
28. Olivia butler- patternmaster 
29. Jonathan Franzen -  purity 
30. Christopher Andrew and Vasili Mitrokhin - The Sword and the Shield: The Mitrokhin Archive & the Secret History of the KGB
31. Rudy Rocker - software 
32. Rudy Rocker - wetware 
33. Rudy Rocker - freeware
34. Anne applebaum -  gulag : a history 
35. Junot diaz-  the brief and wondrous life of oscar wao 
36. Jose saramago -  blindness 
37. Beverly Silver -  forces of labour: workers movements and globalisation since 1870 




Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## districtline (Oct 30, 2016)

Zadie Smith – The Embassy of Cambodia (1/30)
Henry Kissinger - World Order: Reflections on the Character of Nations and the Course of History (2/30)
Vladimir Lenin - Imperialism: The Highest Stage of Capitalism (3/30)
Daniel Suhonen - Partiledaren som klev in i kylan (4/30)
Roy Porter - London: A Social History (5/30)
James Meek - Private Island: Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else (6/30)
Thant Myint-U - The River of Lost Footsteps: A Personal History of Burma (7/30)
Niall Ferguson - The Ascent of Money: A Financial History of the World (8/30)
Joseph Roth – Job (9/30)
John Kenneth Gailbraith – The Great Crash 1929 (10/30)
Ian Bone – Bash the Rich: True Life Confessions of an Anarchist in the UK (11/30)
Eric Hobsbawm – The Age of Revolution: 1789 – 1848 (12/30)
Wolfgang Streeck – Buying Time: The Delayed Crisis of Democratic Capitalism (13/30)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair


----------



## inva (Nov 1, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada
*72/51 - Madame Maigret's Friend by Georges Simenon
73/51 - I Want to Kick You in the Back by Risa Wataya*


----------



## ringo (Nov 1, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
37/45 Choke - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 1, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*20/21 Geoffrey Bell - Hesitant Comrades: The Irish Revolution and the British Labour Movement*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 2, 2016)

1/50 Sarah Perry - After Me Comes the Flood
2/50 Charles Dickens - Little Dorrit
3/50 David Sedaris - Let's Explore Diabetes with Owls
4/50 Jenny Offill - Dept. of Speculation
5/50 Dan Rhodes - Anthology and a Hundred Other Stories
6/50 Jeffrey Brown - Kids are Weird
7/50 David Marsh - For Who the Bell Tolls
8/50 Eimear McBride - A Girl is a Half-formed Thing
9/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse 5
10/50 Adam Foulds - The Quickening Maze
11/50 Steve Aylett - Lint
12/50 George Saunders - Tenth of December
13/50 Ernest Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
14/50 Susan Perabo - Explaining Death to the Dog
15/50 Paul Torday - Salmon Fishing in the Yemen
16/50 Alison Moore - He Wants
17/50 David Crystal - A Little Book of Language
18/50 Owen Jones - The Establishment
19/50 Emma Healy - Elizabeth is Missing
20/50 Aimee Bender - The Color Master
21/50 Aimee Bender - Willful Creatures
22/50 Will Self - Umbrella
23/50 David Foster Wallace - Consider the Lobster
24/50 Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
25/50 Jeffrey Brown - Darth Vadar and Son
26/50 Etgar Keret - The Nimrod Flip-Out
27/50 Alexei Sayle - Stalin Ate My Homework
28/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Galapagos
29/50 Terry Coleman - The Railway Navvies
30/50 Maud Casey - The Man Who Walked Away
31/50 Marilynne Robinson - Housekeeping
32/50 Charles Dickens - Martin Chuzzlewit
33/50 Myla Goldberg - Bee Season
34/50 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
35/50 Cormac James - The Surfacing
36/50 Alison Macleod - Unexploded
37/50 Philip Ridley - Flamingos in Orbit
38/50 Patrick McGrath - Ghost Town
39/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report
40/50 Woody Guthrie - Bound for Glory
41/50 Oliver Kamm - Accidence will Happen: The Non-Pedantic Guide to English
42/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report and Other Stories [different collection to 39/50)
43/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
44/50 Peter Hook - Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division
45/50 Stewart Lee - Content Provider: Selected Short Prose Pieces 2011-2016
46/50 David Foster Wallace - A Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again
47/50 Lorna Sage - Bad Blood
48/50 Andy Miller - The Year of Reading Dangerously
49/50 Emma Jones - Literary Pocket Companion
50/50 Neil Mukherjee - The Lives of Others

Thank christ for that - I can stop reading till January. Bloody books.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 2, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Thank christ for that - I can stop reading till January. Bloody books.



And what are the chances of that?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 2, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> And what are the chances of that?



Yes, nil.

But now I don't have the self-imposed pressure of a target I might have a go at another big fat Dickens or two. I've made the mistake of leaving most of the lesser-known ones till I'd read all the others, so now I'm stuck with Barnaby Rudge and Edwin Drood. I read Martin Chuzzlewit earlier this year and that was the most put-downable of them so far. I don't know what it is - it's not just length, because Bleak House beats the lot on that front and I never lost interest in that.


----------



## districtline (Nov 2, 2016)

Thomas Picketty - Chronicles: On Our Troubled Times (14/30)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 2, 2016)

01. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin
02. The Savage Detectives - Roberto Bolaño
03. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
04. 1Q84 - Haruki Marukami
05. The Autobiography of Malcolm X - Malcolm X
06. Days of Abandonment - Elena Ferrante
07. Ragtime - E.L. Doctorow
08. Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut
09. In Dubious Battle - John Steinbeck
10. Revolutionary Mexico - John Mason Hart
11. My Beautiful Friend - Elena Ferrante
12. All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
13. The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
14. The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing
15. The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
16. Vineland - Thomas Pynchon
17. Hunger - Knut Hamsun
18. Death of Artemio Cruz - Carlos Fuentes
19. Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
20. Invisible Cities - Italo Calvino
21. Crash - J.G Ballard
22. Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov (how did I wait until my 26th year of life to read this??)
23. Girl Meets Boy - Ali Smith
24. Stoner - John Williams
25. As I Lay Dying - William Faulkner
26. The Enemy Within - Seamus Milne
27. The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
28. Rebel Cities - David Harvey
29. Altai - Wu Ming
*30. A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole
31. The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway 
32. The Death of Ivan Illych - Leo Tolstoy (a novella)
33. Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy *

Going to take a gander at the last few pages of this thread for my next book, any tips??


----------



## iona (Nov 2, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 2, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75- A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
*
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
*
(over)long, rambling and a bit preachy towards the end, but still a good read.


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> *61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins*
> (over)long, rambling and a bit preachy towards the end, but still a good read.


Shame, I'm waiting for it to arrive. I have still got Accordion Crimes sitting on the shelves, an attempt not to read everything she's done in a short period of time.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2016)

ringo said:


> Shame, I'm waiting for it to arrive. I have still got Accordion Crimes sitting on the shelves, an attempt not to read everything she's done in a short period of time.



I much preferred Accordion Crimes out of the two.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 3, 2016)

I feel like a lightweight. I do a lot of reading, just not much in the way of books. Hoping to jam another 10 in before 2017 if I can. going all out now. 

1/50 Special Deluxe - Neil Young (audio book)
2/50 The Edible woman - Margaret Atwood (audio book)
3/50 The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald (audio book)
4/50 Sacrilege - S.J. Parris (audio book)
5/50 Easily Distracted - Steve Coogan (audio book)
6/50 Autobiography - Morrissey (audio book)
7/50 The Ice Owl - Carolyn Ives Gilman (audio book)
8/50 Angel of Europa - Allen M. Steele (audio book)
9/50 The Ants of Flanders - by Robert Reed (audio book)
10/50 The Man Who Ended History: A Documentary - by Ken Liu (audio book)
11/50 Kiss Me Twice - by Mary Robinette Kowal (audio book)
12/50 The Bell Jar - by Sylvia Plath (audio book)
13/50 Downbelow Station - by C.J. Cherryh (audio book)
14/50 Paying Guests - Sarah Waters (audio book)
15/50 Oryx & Crake - Margaret Atwood (audio book)
16/50 Just Kids - Patti smith (Kindle)
17/50 Letting Go - Philip Roth (audio book)
18/50 David Bowie: Starman - Paul Trynka (hard back)
19/50 dirty Blvd: The Life and Music of Lou Reed - Aiden Levy (audio book)
20/50 Bowie & Hutch - John Hutchinson (Kindle)
21/50 Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon (Kindle)
22/50 cloud Atlas - David Mitchell (audio book)
23/50 the good lady Ducayne - Mary Elizabeth Braddon (audio book)
24/50 The _Last Lords_ of Gardonal - William Gilbert (audio book)
25/50 Tony Visconti: The Autobiography - Bowie, Bolan and the Brooklyn Boy - Tony Visconti, intro by Morrissey. (Kindle)
*26/50 Hedge Witch - Rae Beth *(paperback)
27/50 Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World ~ Haruki Murakami (audio book)
28/50 Foreigner ~ CJ Cherryh (audio book)
*29/50 The Price of Salt/ Carol - Patricia Highsmith (kindle)*
30/50 Invader - C.J.Cherryh (audio book)
*31/50 Inheritor - C.J. Cherryh (audio book)*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair


----------



## ringo (Nov 4, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I much preferred Accordion Crimes out of the two.


It'll have to wait until I'm closer to my target as I have a couple of large books I want to read next. Or I could just read what I want I guess...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2016)

ringo said:


> It'll have to wait until I'm closer to my target as I have a couple of large books I want to read next. Or I could just read what I want I guess...


It is weird us setting ourselves targets on this thread. I think I will meet mine this year, but it will be the first time for a while. 

Where I mostly read ebooks I don't know how long they are going to be. I get grumpy when I find out they long before October.


----------



## iona (Nov 5, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 6, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75- A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
*
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog
13/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man Who Went Up In Smoke
14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must
15/32 - Kate Summerscale - The Wicked Boy: The Mystery of a Victorian Child Murderer
16/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man On The Balcony
17/32 - Sylvia Townsend Warner - Lolly Willowes; or The Loving Huntsman
18/32 - Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
19/32 - Lawrenec Block (ed) - Manhattan Noir
20/32 - Paul Le Blanc - From Marx to Gramsci: A Reader in Revolutionary Marxist Politics
21/32 - Cameron McCabe - The Face On The Cutting Room Floor
22/32 - Otessa Moshfegh - Eileen
23/32 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
24/32 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name Is Lucy Barton

*25/32 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
26/32 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2016)

What did you think of the Beatty book, belboid ?


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What did you think of the Beatty book, belboid ?


A sharp and biting satire, exposing and ridiculing stereotypes in a frequently hilarious manner. No one escapes Beatty's cold hard glare, well meaning white liberals especially. Well worth a read, tho I did prefer the GM Burnett of the Booker nominees


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2016)

belboid said:


> A sharp and biting satire, exposing and ridiculing stereotypes in a frequently hilarious manner. No one escapes Beatty's cold hard glare, well meaning white liberals especially. Well worth a read, tho I did prefer the GM Burnett of the Booker nominees


A friend recommended an earlier book of u
his, Tuff: Guardian review: Tuff by Paul Beatty


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 6, 2016)

Has anyone on here ever read anything by Ali Smith? I've just borrowed _How to Be Both _by a friend and dunno if i should let it jump the queue.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend recommended an earlier book of u
> his, Tuff: Guardian review: Tuff by Paul Beatty


Sounds good, I'll add to it to my ever expanding list


----------



## inva (Nov 7, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada
72/51 - Madame Maigret's Friend by Georges Simenon
73/51 - I Want to Kick You in the Back by Risa Wataya
*74/51 - A History of Economic Thought by Isaac Ilych Rubin
75/51 - Rage by Lorenza Mazzetti*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75- A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water

*63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm*


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 8, 2016)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Has anyone on here ever read anything by Ali Smith? I've just borrowed _How to Be Both _by a friend and dunno if i should let it jump the queue.



Yes. I remember really liking _The Accidental_, but I was slightly underwhelmed by _How to Be Both_. It's not bad, but I didn't feel either narrative really enhanced the other in the way they were presumably supposed to.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train
25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life
26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
27/50 Clark Ashton Smith - The Dark Eidolon and Other Fantasies
28/50 Rupert Thomson - Secrecy

29/50 Will Carruthers - Playing The Bass With Three Left Hands


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2016)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Has anyone on here ever read anything by Ali Smith? I've just borrowed _How to Be Both _by a friend and dunno if i should let it jump the queue.


I recently read How to be Both.  Camera first, then Eyes.  It was alright.  Didn't think it was amazing as reviews suggested.  

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy

47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 9, 2016)

Target was 20 books

1. Donna Tart- the goldfinch 
2. Peter hopkins- the great game: on secret service in high Asia 
3. Pierce Brown- Red Rising
4. Pierce Brown- golden son 
5. Pierce Brown- Morning Star
6. David liss -  the devil's company
7. Anthony beevor -  stalingrad 
8. Greg bear - Hull zero three
9. Ta-Nehisi Coates- between the world and me 
10. Viet Thanh Nguyen - The sympathiser 
11. Frank Herbert -  dune 
12. B. Travens- the death ship
13. Marek edelman -  the ghetto fights 
14. Nick Srnicek and Alex Williams- Inventing the Future: Postcapitalism and a World Without Work
15. Neil Asher - gridlinked
16. Cormac Mccarthy - blood meridian 
17. Derek lehane - the given day
18. Higashino, Keigo - Devotion of Suspect X
19. Robert Harris - imperium 
20. Vladimir Nabokov -  Lolita 
21. Alan Furst - the Polish officer
22. Martin booth- the Industry of Souls 
23. Paul Theroux- The Mosquito Coast
24. G. S. Jennsen- Starshine
25. Olivia butler - wild seed
26. Olivia butler - Mind of my mind
27. Olivia butler - clays ark
28. Olivia butler- patternmaster 
29. Jonathan Franzen -  purity 
30. Christopher Andrew and Vasili Mitrokhin - The Sword and the Shield: The Mitrokhin Archive & the Secret History of the KGB
31. Rudy Rocker - software 
32. Rudy Rocker - wetware 
33. Rudy Rocker - freeware
34. Anne applebaum -  gulag : a history 
35. Junot diaz-  the brief and wondrous life of oscar wao 
36. Jose saramago -  blindness 
37. Beverly Silver -  forces of labour: workers movements and globalisation since 1870 
38. Susannah Cahalan- Brain on fire: my month of madness
39. Adrian Tchaikovsky - children of Time
40. Siddhartha Mukherjee -  cancer: the emperor of all maladies 
41. Nick Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat: Global Labour in the Digital Vortex


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 9, 2016)

inva said:


> * boooooks
> snip*




Inva, your political taste look similar- what are your favorite books out of that list?


----------



## inva (Nov 9, 2016)

kropotkin said:


> Inva, your political taste look similar- what are your favorite books out of that list?


Marx and Keynes by Paul Mattick, a very clearly written Marxist take on the failure of keynesian policy to resolve the underlying crisis that broke apart laissez faire, and how those internal contradictions would bring about its collapse in turn. Goes into some detail on the history of Keynes and the evolution of his theories into the 'keynesian system' which is useful. It is excellent on all that stuff, though just now I'm going through Harry Cleaver's short book Reading Capital Politically and he makes the point about Mattick that he's over-economistic which I think is fair, and that what is missing is class struggle and how that pushed the development and implementation of keynesianism and ultimately its collapse. Which is true, although class struggle is present for example when he talks about technology and of course it is implicit in the whole subject, but it does get pushed into the background.

Which is where (though it's focused earlier) Family, Welfare, and the State by Mariarosa Dalla Costa helps to fill in the gap. Dalla Costa takes a broad view of the working class to see how struggle forced the New Deal/keynesianism and how the state in turn tried to incorporate and repurpose that struggle - 'the productivity deal', but looking outside the factories to the domestic workplace, families and the welfare system. I know Dalla Costa was part of the 70s Italian left around autonomism and that kind of stuff which I don't know much about, anyway, it's a short book that I think is excellent in its expansion and centering of the relation of class struggle as the driving dynamic of those developments.

I'd also recommend either or both of Burning Country by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami and Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution on the uprising and subsequent war in Syria. Yassin-Kassab & Al-Shami's book is basically a fairly straightforward account of it, while Khyiana is a collection of essays around the subject. Both books are angry, broadly leftist, and while they are supportive of the Syrian opposition, in particular its non military incarnation, I think they maintain a critical attitude to see both what has blunted the popular movement from within as well as outside factors that have limited it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 9, 2016)

That is much more coherent and helpful than the list of a few books u was hoping for! Thanks so much,  I'll add them all to my list. Id live to read kenan maliks but haven't found a mobi /epub of it yet. I might have to buy it *shock*

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## inva (Nov 9, 2016)

kropotkin said:


> That is much more coherent and helpful than the list of a few books u was hoping for! Thanks so much,  I'll add them all to my list. Id live to read kenan maliks but haven't found a mobi /epub of it yet. I might have to buy it *shock*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


you're welcome
re the Malik it's probably because it's really really short so no one bothered to make a digital version. you could get the gist of it from any of the stuff about multiculturalism on his website tbh

his best I've read is From Fatwa to Jihad, don't know if you've read it but well worth a look if not


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah,  I've seen that and have it on my list. I really need to inform myself about some racial politics though and I've always found kenan malik to have a crystalline thinking shorn of the flowery posturing found so often in political writing. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse
64/60 Black Virus - Bobby Adair


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend recommended an earlier book of u
> his, Tuff: Guardian review: Tuff by Paul Beatty



It's great; I also really enjoyed The White Boy Shuffle.


----------



## ringo (Nov 11, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend recommended an earlier book of his, Tuff: Guardian review: Tuff by Paul Beatty



I found a copy of Tuff on a wall on my road a month or two back, looks good


----------



## boohoo (Nov 11, 2016)

1/30: Hard Work by Polly Toynbee
2/30 Growing Up In Hollywood - Robert Parrish
3/30 How England Made the English - Harry Mount
4/30 Altered States - Matthew Collins
5/30 High Rise - J G Ballard
6/30 Groucho and Me - Groucho Marx
7/30 The Corporation - Joel Bakan
8/30 Suzy, Led Zeppelin and Me - Martin Millar
9/30 Beyond the City - Arthur Conan Doyle
10/30 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
11/30 City of Sin - Catharine Arnold 

(Book reading stopped when I got my new job - lots of half read books to find I think... let's see if I can hit 20!)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy
47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King

49/50 White Teeth, Zadie Smith - this isn't at all what I expected and I  was really enjoying it but it did wear me out a bit in the end. Probably about 100 pages too long.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train
25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life
26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
27/50 Clark Ashton Smith - The Dark Eidolon and Other Fantasies
28/50 Rupert Thomson - Secrecy
29/50 Will Carruthers - Playing The Bass With Three Left Hands

30/50 Stephen King - Mr Mercedes. Thrilling indeed, although some of the characterisation was a little well worn.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 12, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75- A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
*
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 46/50 michael connelly, 'lost light'


47/50 michael connelly, 'the poet'


----------



## inva (Nov 13, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada
72/51 - Madame Maigret's Friend by Georges Simenon
73/51 - I Want to Kick You in the Back by Risa Wataya
74/51 - A History of Economic Thought by Isaac Ilych Rubin
75/51 - Rage by Lorenza Mazzetti
*76/51 - Reading Capital Politically by Harry Cleaver*


----------



## belboid (Nov 13, 2016)

1/32 - Arnaldur Indriðason - Tainted Blood (aka Jar City)
2/32 - Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
3/32 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
4/32 - Tim Tate - Girls With Balls, the Secret History of Women's Football
5/32 - Paul Auster - The Book of Illusions
6/32 - Peter May - Coffin Road
7/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Child 44
8/32 - Tom Rob Smith - The Secret Speech
9/32 - Tom Rob Smith - Agent 6
10/32 - Kamel Daoud - The Meursault Investigation
11/32 - Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
12/32 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took My Dog
13/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man Who Went Up In Smoke
14/32 - Yanis Varoufakis - And the Weak Suffer What They Must
15/32 - Kate Summerscale - The Wicked Boy: The Mystery of a Victorian Child Murderer
16/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Man On The Balcony
17/32 - Sylvia Townsend Warner - Lolly Willowes; or The Loving Huntsman
18/32 - Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
19/32 - Lawrence Block (ed) - Manhattan Noir
20/32 - Paul Le Blanc - From Marx to Gramsci: A Reader in Revolutionary Marxist Politics
21/32 - Cameron McCabe - The Face On The Cutting Room Floor
22/32 - Otessa Moshfegh - Eileen
23/32 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
24/32 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name Is Lucy Barton
25/32 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
26/32 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout

*27/32 - Maj Swojall & Per Wahloo - The Laughing Policeman *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian
16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride
17. "Victim Without a Face" - Stefano Anhem
18. "The Damage Done" - James Oswald

*19. "The Necropolis Railway" - Andrew Martin. A bit dull sadly *


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75- A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
*
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter*


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 16, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
27 Bill Drummond – 45
28 Ed McBain – Blood Relatives
29 Alexandra Kollontai – A Great Love
30 James Dyer – Hillforts of England and Wales
31 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man on the Balcony
32 Ismail Kadare – Spring Flowers, Spring Frost
33 Ed McBain - Jigsaw
34 Will Self – Umbrella
35 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – The House of the Dead
36 Laurie Dahlberg – Larry Fink
*37 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Laughing Policeman
38 Sebastien Japrisot – One Deadly Summer
39 Arthur Machen – The Hill of Dreams
40 –Ed McBain – Killer’s Wedge*


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2016)

spartacus mills said:


> *37 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Laughing Policeman*


Their best so far, I thought


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy
47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King
49/50 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
50/50 The Girl With the Lower Back Tattoo, Amy Schumer

Target met!!!  Good book too.


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 16, 2016)

belboid said:


> Their best so far, I thought



Yes it's very good.


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
37/45 Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
38/45 The Sound And The Fury - William Faulkner

Great stuff, if slow to get going. The last quarter is just brilliant writing, very clear influence on the Cormac McCarthy bunch who followed him. Was getting a bit tired of the relentless racism but Faulkner cleverly and slowly reveals that in reality it is the servants who possess all the charm and humanity and their feuding white masters who are the irredeemable miscreants.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 18, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - Mark Z. Danielewski - House of Leaves
21/20 - Vincent Bugliosi - Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders
22/20 - Alan Partridge- I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan
23/20 - Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
24/20 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time


----------



## inva (Nov 18, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada
72/51 - Madame Maigret's Friend by Georges Simenon
73/51 - I Want to Kick You in the Back by Risa Wataya
74/51 - A History of Economic Thought by Isaac Ilych Rubin
75/51 - Rage by Lorenza Mazzetti
76/51 - Reading Capital Politically by Harry Cleaver
*77/51 - The Crossing: My Journey to the Shattered Heart of Syria by Samar Yazbek*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 19, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*22/21 Katrina Hazzard-Gordon - Jookin':The Rise of Social Dance Formations In African-American Culture*


----------



## districtline (Nov 20, 2016)

Karl Marx - Wage Labour and Capital (15/30)
Benjamin J. Cohen - International Political Economy: An Intellectual History (16/30)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 20, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy
47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King
49/50 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
50/50 The Girl With the Lower Back Tattoo, Amy Schumer

51/59 Get Even, Martina Cole - she is such a shit writer but her books are a proper guilty pleasure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 47/50 michael connelly, 'the poet'


48/50 caitlín r. kiernan, 'low red moon'


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse
64/60 Black Virus - Bobby Adair
65/60 Next: Afterburn - Scott Nicholson


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - Mark Z. Danielewski - House of Leaves
21/20 - Vincent Bugliosi - Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders
22/20 - Alan Partridge- I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan
23/20 - Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
24/20 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
25/20 - Alan Partridge - Nomad


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon
5/10 Brixton Rock - Alex Wheatle
6/10 Eileen - Ottessa Moshfegh
7/10 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor


----------



## iona (Nov 23, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon
5/10 Brixton Rock - Alex Wheatle
6/10 Eileen - Ottessa Moshfegh
7/10 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
8/10 We Should All Be Feminists - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75- A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
*
66/76 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet*


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2016)

Manter said:


> 1. The shadows of self- Brendan Sanderson
> 2. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan
> 3. The innocent Mage- Karen Miller
> 4. The awakened Mage- Karen Miller
> ...


Hmmm. So, um Calais got in the way a bit but am reading again. I spent every spare moment discussing tear gas and ring pull tuna for a while  

17. A hero in France- Alan Furst. Historical ww2 spy stuff. This one a bit formulaic.... entertaining enough. He knows how to write a tense 'almost discovered by the Germans' scene
18. Hillbilly Elegy- J.D. Vance. Absolutely fascinating. Republican lawyer and TV talking head talking about his childhood in rural Kentucky 
19.  The hanging tree- Ben Aaronovitch. Latest in the series. Setting back in London and back on form.
20. Conclave- Robert Harris. Weirdly compelling though for most of it nothing happens! Really atmospheric
21. Waking lions- Ayelet Gundar-Goshen. Amazing. Doctor runs over an undocumented refugee and when he realises he is dead, drives away rather than losing everything. Then the dead man's wife comes to his house. Really tense, interesting people, explores the what might you do question against a backdrop of Israeli politics and complexities. Loved it.
22. One night, maarkovitch- Ayelet Gundar-Goshen. Read because of the book above. Didn't enjoy it at all. Whimsical and irritating. 
23. Girl at War- Sara Novic. Based in the balkans. Brilliant. Bleak. Unexpected too- things happen that you never saw coming.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 48/50 caitlín r. kiernan, 'low red moon'


49/50 Steve Jones, 'lonely boy: tales from a sex pistol'


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> 29/50 Will Carruthers - Playing The Bass With Three Left Hands


Ooh, I had no idea he'd written a book. Any good, May?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2016)

Voley said:


> Ooh, I had no idea he'd written a book. Any good, May?



Really great  Go forth and read!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 25, 2016)

iona  You haven't broken your target so much as smashed it to smithereens. Why have you read so much more than you anticipated you would this year?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2016)

iona can take up my slack as I have no chance of making mine. Barely read owt since August


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> iona can take up my slack as I have no chance of making mine. Barely read owt since August


what about all the books you've read to your auld dear?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> what about all the books you've read to your auld dear?


I've including those, but it's mostly been poems from here and there.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
*
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - Mark Z. Danielewski - House of Leaves
21/20 - Vincent Bugliosi - Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders
22/20 - Alan Partridge- I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan
23/20 - Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
24/20 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
25/20 - Alan Partridge - Nomad
26/20 - Mark Wallington - Boogie up the River


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 26, 2016)

I need to enter next year's challenge as in 2016 so far I've read one book, three quarters of another book and one quarter of a third book.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 26, 2016)

51/50: David Crystal - The Story of English in 100 Words
52/50: Alexei Sayle - Thatcher Stole My Trousers


----------



## iona (Nov 26, 2016)

D'wards said:


> iona  You haven't broken your target so much as smashed it to smithereens. Why have you read so much more than you anticipated you would this year?



Unemployed & homeless, there's not really much else I can do to kill time. I was working and living inside back when I set that target & based it on how I'd managed with the previous year's under similar circumstances.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2016)

iona said:


> Unemployed & homeless, there's not really much else I can do to kill time. I was working and living inside back when I set that target & based it on how I'd managed with the previous year's under similar circumstances.


Oh i'm sorry to hear of your troubles, and hope they pass quickly. Here's hoping you hardly read anything next year, if you know what i mean.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train
25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life
26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
27/50 Clark Ashton Smith - The Dark Eidolon and Other Fantasies
28/50 Rupert Thomson - Secrecy
29/50 Will Carruthers - Playing The Bass With Three Left Hands
30/50 Stephen King - Mr Mercedes

31/50 Amy Liptrot - The Outrun


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian
16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride
17. "Victim Without a Face" - Stefano Anhem
18. "The Damage Done" - James Oswald
19. "The Necropolis Railway" -Andrew Martin 

*20. "The Widow" - Fiona Barton. Okay but not as  compelling as I feel or should have been*


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2016)

iona said:


> Unemployed & homeless, there's not really much else I can do to kill time. I was working and living inside back when I set that target & based it on how I'd managed with the previous year's under similar circumstances.


Sorry to read that Iona  hope it's sorted out soon


----------



## pennimania (Nov 27, 2016)

1 Room at the Top - John Braine
2 Life at the Top - " 
3 Esther - Norah Lofts
4-The Inimitable Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
5 - Just Kids - Patti Smith
6- A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemingway
7 - A Sense of Guilt - Andrea Newman
8 - White Teeth - Sadie Smith
9 - The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned a Million Pounds - John Higgs
10 - The Hacienda - how not to run a club - Peter Hook
11 - The Fancy - Monica Dickens
12 - One Pair of Feet - Monica Dickens
13 - My Turn to Make the Tea - Monica Dickens
14 - Cromartie v The God Shiva - Rumer Godden
15 Dragon Seed - Pearl S Buck
16 Mash - Richard Hooker
17 The Sylvac Story - Susan Jean Verbeek
18 The Sylvac Companion -   "	  "
19 How Much is Enough? - Alan Durning
20 Consumer Culture - Roberta Sassatelli
21 Land Snails - Kermey & Cameron


----------



## nogojones (Nov 28, 2016)

1/25 Paul Routledge - Public Servant, Secret Agent: The elusive life and violent Death of Airey Neave
2/25 Maxim Gorky - A Sky Blue Life & Selected Stories
3/25 Ben Hamper - Rivethead
4/25 Spore Liberation Front - Radical Mycology
5/25 William Burroughs - Exterminator
6/25 Jim Thompson - A Hell Of a Woman
7/25 NTA - Routes To Recovery Part 4
8/25 Richard Rorty and Gianni Vattimo - The Future of Religion
9/25 Marek Edelman - The Ghetto Fights
10/25 Tariq Ali & Susan Watson - 1968 Marching In The Streets
11/25 Iain M Banks - Player of Games
12/25 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
13/25 Iain M Banks - Look To Windward
14/25 Harlan Elison ed. - Again Dangerous Visions
15/25 G.E.M De Ste Croix - The Class Struggle In The Ancient Greek World
16/25 Peter Hook - The Hacienda - How Not To Run A Club
17/25 Nikolai Gogol - Dead Souls
18/25 Dorothy Parker - Enough Rope
19/25 Iain M Banks - Consider Phlebas
20/25 Peter Arshinov - History of the Makhnovist Movement 1918-1921
21/25 Victor Serge - Repression
22/25 Sheila Rowbotham - Woman's Consciousness, Man's World
23/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
24/25 W. J. Stokoe - The Observer Book of Trees
25/25 Eric H. Cline - 1177 B.C. The Year Civilization Collapsed
26/25 Irving Welsh - Porno
27/25 Alan Mitchell - The Pocket Guide To Trees of Britain and Northern Europe
28/25 Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
29/25 Iain M. Banks - Use Of Weapons
30/25 Jean Jaures - Socialist History of the French Revolution
31/25 Anthony Burgess - The Doctor Is Sick

*32/25 James Kelman - Mo Said She Was Quirky
33/25 Henry Reynolds - The Other Side of The Frontier
34/25 Iain M. Banks - The State of The Art
35/25 Michael Herr - Dispatches
36/25 Iain M. Banks - Excession
37/25 Rob Evans/ Paul Lewis - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 28, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*23/21 Kathy Acker - Blood and Guts in High School*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *23/21 Kathy Acker - Blood and Guts in High School*


ooh!  what was it like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2016)

nogojones said:


> *35/25 Michael Herr - Dispatches*


first read that round 1988, cracking read  what did you think of it?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 28, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> first read that round 1988, cracking read  what did you think of it?


OK, easy to read and I ploughed through it. I picked it up from the Vietnam war thread on here somewhere. It's very much from the perspective of the Americans on the ground and the bias that your average grunt I imagine had. So I'll be starting Kill Everything That Moves next (also recommended on that thread) for a bit of balance.


----------



## iona (Nov 28, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 28, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> ooh!  what was it like?



It's...ok. I think I would have enjoyed it a lot when I was in my 20s. It's very obviously inspired by Burroughs and a bit mad.

There's a lot of stuff in there about women enjoying fucked up sex, including the main character who is aged about 13.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse
64/60 Black Virus - Bobby Adair
65/60 Next: Afterburn - Scott Nicholson
66/60 Next: Earth Zero - Scott Nicholson


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 29, 2016)

12/15 - The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners - Seumas Milne
13/15 - Assata: An Autobiography - Assata Shakur
14/15 - Albert Angelo - B. S. Johnson
15/15 - Rather Die Fighting - Frank Blaichman


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 6/50 david kilcullen, 'blood year'



bumping an old post - what did you think of this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> bumping an old post - what did you think of this?


Very good


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 29, 2016)

cool. I've got his book on the urbanisation of future conflict but have yet to read it - the talks I've listened to by him on this are good (even if his urban theory is a little iffy at times). Will have to pick Blood Year up as well


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon
5/10 Brixton Rock - Alex Wheatle
6/10 Eileen - Ottessa Moshfegh
7/10 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
8/10 We Should All Be Feminists - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
9/10 The Bricks that Built the Houses - Kate Tempest


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
37/45 Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
38/45 The Sound And The Fury - William Faulkner
39/45 The Clearing - Tim Gautreaux


----------



## pennimania (Nov 30, 2016)

1 Room at the Top - John Braine
2 Life at the Top - " 
3 Esther - Norah Lofts
4-The Inimitable Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
5 - Just Kids - Patti Smith
6- A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemingway
7 - A Sense of Guilt - Andrea Newman
8 - White Teeth - Sadie Smith
9 - The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned a Million Pounds - John Higgs
10 - The Hacienda - how not to run a club - Peter Hook
11 - The Fancy - Monica Dickens
12 - One Pair of Feet - Monica Dickens
13 - My Turn to Make the Tea - Monica Dickens
14 - Cromartie v The God Shiva - Rumer Godden
15 Dragon Seed - Pearl S Buck
16 Mash - Richard Hooker
17 The Sylvac Story - Susan Jean Verbeek
18 The Sylvac Companion - " "
19 How Much is Enough? - Alan Durning
20 Consumer Culture - Roberta Sassatelli
21 Land Snails - Kermey & Cameron
22 The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov
23 King's Counsellor: Abdication and War - Tommy Lascelles
24 The Marriage of Hermione - Richmal Crompton
25 The Johnson Project -  Maggie Spence (just don't) 
26 The Food of Love - Prue Leith
27 Wool (book 1) Hugh Howey
28 The Exorcist - William Peter Blatty
29 Mrs Miniver (again) - Jan Struther


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2016)

pennimania said:


> The Food of Love - Prue Leith



Any good? I like her cookery writing, never read any of her fiction.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 30, 2016)

ringo said:


> Any good? I like her cookery writing, never read any of her fiction.


 Not really - apart from food descriptions!

I read it because I liked her style on My Kitchen Rules and I used to enjoy her articles in Vogue.


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2016)

pennimania said:


> Not really - apart from food descriptions!
> 
> I read it because I liked her style on My Kitchen Rules and I used to enjoy her articles in Vogue.


Cheers, I won't bother then


----------



## iona (Nov 30, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse
64/60 Black Virus - Bobby Adair
65/60 Next: Afterburn - Scott Nicholson
66/60 Next: Earth Zero - Scott Nicholson
67/60 Next: Radiophobia - Scott Nicholson


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 49/50 Steve Jones, 'lonely boy: tales from a sex pistol'


50/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'jeeves in the offing'


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2016)

1/50 a.j. smith, 'the black guard'
2/50 a.j. smith, 'the dark blood'
3/50 a.j. smith, 'the red prince'
4/50 giles milton, 'russian roulette'
5/50 jo nesbo, 'blood on the snow'
6/50 david kilcullen, 'blood year'
7/50 tim powers, 'medusa's web'
8/50 jean lartéguy, 'the centurions'
9/50 rudyard kipling, 'puck of pook's hill'
10/50 lon milo duquette, 'low magick'
11/50 ira levin, 'the boys from brazil'
12/50 john le carré, 'the night manager'
13/50 lee child, 'make me'
14/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'the inimitable jeeves'
15/50 marco pasi, 'aleister crowley and the temptation of politics'
16/50 sax rohmer, 'the trail of fu-manchu'
17/50 frances yates, 'the occult philosophy in the elizabethan age'
18/50 ed moloney, 'a secret history of the ira'
19/50 Bryan Burroughs, 'Days of rage'
20/50 ursula le guin, 'a wizard of earthsea'
21/50 ursula le guin, 'the tombs of atuan'
22/50 ursula le guin, 'the farthest shore'
23/50 ursula le guin, 'tehanu'
24/50 hesketh pearson, 'the hero of delhi'
25/50 heathcote williams, 'boris johnson: the beast of brexit: a study in depravity'
26/50 robert holdstock, 'mythago wood'
27/50 arnaldur indridason, 'hypothermia'
28/50 ray russell, 'the case against satan'
29/50 lucius shepard, 'the dragon griaule'
30/50 a.j. smith, 'the world raven'
31/50 michael connelly, 'the closers'
32/50 michael connelly, 'the concrete blonde'
33/50 michael connelly, 'the crossing'
34/50 Jean Larteguy, 'the praetorians'
35/50 umberto eco, 'the Prague cemetery'
36/50 miles cameron, 'the dread wyrm'
37/50 michael connelly, 'the black echo'
38/50 michael connelly, 'the last coyote'
39/50 georges simenon, 'pietr the latvian'
40/50 michael connelly, 'trunk music'
41/50 michael connelly, 'angels flight'
42/50 michael connelly, 'a darkness more than night'
43/50 ray russell, 'haunted castles: the complete gothic stories'
44/50 hugh mcneile and rob black, 'the history of the league of empire loyalists and candour'
45/50 michael connelly, 'city of bones'
46/50 michael connelly, 'lost light'
47/50 michael connelly, 'the poet'
48/50 caitlín r. kiernan, 'low red moon'
49/50 Steve Jones, 'lonely boy: tales from a sex pistol'
50/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'jeeves in the offing'


----------



## iona (Dec 1, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2016)

Four week warning till next thread opens:


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 1, 2016)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers: and Other Survivors of the Russian Century
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
27 Bill Drummond – 45
28 Ed McBain – Blood Relatives
29 Alexandra Kollontai – A Great Love
30 James Dyer – Hillforts of England and Wales
31 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man on the Balcony
32 Ismail Kadare – Spring Flowers, Spring Frost
33 Ed McBain - Jigsaw
34 Will Self – Umbrella
35 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – The House of the Dead
36 Laurie Dahlberg – Larry Fink
37 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Laughing Policeman
38 Sebastien Japrisot – One Deadly Summer
39 Arthur Machen – The Hill of Dreams
40 Ed McBain – Killer’s Wedge
*41 W.G. Hoskins – The Making of the English Landscape
42 Rene Maran - Batouala*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 1, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/10 Stoner - John Williams



What did you think of it?


----------



## petee (Dec 3, 2016)

6. private eye, the first 50 years; macqueen
7. derek bailey; watson.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 4, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
*
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air*


----------



## districtline (Dec 4, 2016)

Andrew Rawnsley - The End of the Party: The Rise and Fall of New Labour (17/30)


----------



## Me76 (Dec 4, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy
47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King
49/50 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
50/50 The Girl With the Lower Back Tattoo, Amy Schumer
51/50 Get Even, Martina Cole
52/50 Sharp Objects, Gillian Flynn - better than Dark Places, not as good as Gone Girl.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2016)

1/52 Autobiography by Mother Jones
2/52 Maigret and the Loner by Georges Simenon
3/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
4/52 Do I Love You? by Paul McDonald
5/52 Totally Wired: Postpunk Interviews and Overviews by Simon Reynolds
6/52 The Chinese Detective by Michael Hardwick
7/52 Surviving Sting by Paul McDonald
8/52 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas (Reread)
9/52 Dead To Me by Cath Staincliffe
10/52 Bleed Like Me by Cath Staincliffe
11/52 Ruthless by Cath Staincliffe
12/52 The Speakers by Heathcote Williams
13/52 Repossessed by Julian Cope
14/52 The Rocky Road by Eamon Dunphy
15/52 Only A Game? by Eamon Dunphy (Reread)
16/52 In Between Talking About the Football by Gordon Legge (Reread)
17/52 Nazis in the Metro by Didier Daeninckx
18/52 How To Rob An Armored Car by Iain Levison (Reread)
19/52 Dog Eats Dog by Iain Levison (ReRead)
20/52 Election by Tom Perrotta (ReRead)
*
21/52 Rather be the Devil by Ian Rankin*


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 5, 2016)

Target 20
Not including any books read to the kids. Including audiobooks 

1. Donna Tart- the goldfinch 
2. Peter hopkins- the great game: on secret service in high Asia 
3. Pierce Brown- Red Rising
4. Pierce Brown- golden son 
5. Pierce Brown- Morning Star
6. David liss -  the devil's company
7. Anthony beevor -  stalingrad 
8. Greg bear - Hull zero three
9. Ta-Nehisi Coates- between the world and me 
10. Viet Thanh Nguyen - The sympathiser 
11. Frank Herbert -  dune 
12. B. Travens- the death ship
13. Marek edelman -  the ghetto fights 
14. Nick Srnicek and Alex Williams- Inventing the Future: Postcapitalism and a World Without Work
15. Neil Asher - gridlinked
16. Cormac Mccarthy - blood meridian 
17. Derek lehane - the given day
18. Higashino, Keigo - Devotion of Suspect X
19. Robert Harris - imperium 
20. Vladimir Nabokov -  Lolita 
21. Alan Furst - the Polish officer
22. Martin booth- the Industry of Souls 
23. Paul Theroux- The Mosquito Coast
24. G. S. Jennsen- Starshine
25. Olivia butler - wild seed
26. Olivia butler - Mind of my mind
27. Olivia butler - clays ark
28. Olivia butler- patternmaster 
29. Jonathan Franzen -  purity 
30. Christopher Andrew and Vasili Mitrokhin - The Sword and the Shield: The Mitrokhin Archive & the Secret History of the KGB
31. Rudy Rocker - software 
32. Rudy Rocker - wetware 
33. Rudy Rocker - freeware
34. Anne applebaum -  gulag : a history 
35. Junot diaz-  the brief and wondrous life of oscar wao 
36. Jose saramago -  blindness 
37. Beverly Silver -  forces of labour: workers movements and globalisation since 1870 
38. Susannah Cahalan- Brain on fire: my month of madness
39. Adrian Tchaikovsky - children of Time
40. Siddhartha Mukherjee -  cancer: the emperor of all maladies 
41. Nick Dyer-Witheford - Cyber-Proletariat: Global Labour in the Digital Vortex
42. Isaac Asimov -  Foundation 
43. Liu Cixin- the three body problem 
44. Isaac Asimov -  Foundation and empire
45. Isaac Asimov -  Second Foundation


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 6, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air
*
69/75 - Maggie James - Blackwater Lake*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 6, 2016)

01. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin
02. The Savage Detectives - Roberto Bolaño
03. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
04. 1Q84 - Haruki Marukami
05. The Autobiography of Malcolm X - Malcolm X
06. Days of Abandonment - Elena Ferrante
07. Ragtime - E.L. Doctorow
08. Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut
09. In Dubious Battle - John Steinbeck
10. Revolutionary Mexico - John Mason Hart
11. My Beautiful Friend - Elena Ferrante
12. All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
13. The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
14. The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing
15. The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
16. Vineland - Thomas Pynchon
17. Hunger - Knut Hamsun
18. Death of Artemio Cruz - Carlos Fuentes
19. Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
20. Invisible Cities - Italo Calvino
21. Crash - J.G Ballard
22. Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov (how did I wait until my 26th year of life to read this??)
23. Girl Meets Boy - Ali Smith
24. Stoner - John Williams
25. As I Lay Dying - William Faulkner
26. The Enemy Within - Seamus Milne
27. The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
28. Rebel Cities - David Harvey
29. Altai - Wu Ming
30. A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole
31. The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway 
32. The Death of Ivan Illych - Leo Tolstoy (a novella)
33. Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy 
*34. Fathers and Sons - Ivan Turgenev*


----------



## iona (Dec 7, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell


----------



## inva (Dec 7, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada
72/51 - Madame Maigret's Friend by Georges Simenon
73/51 - I Want to Kick You in the Back by Risa Wataya
74/51 - A History of Economic Thought by Isaac Ilych Rubin
75/51 - Rage by Lorenza Mazzetti
76/51 - Reading Capital Politically by Harry Cleaver
77/51 - The Crossing: My Journey to the Shattered Heart of Syria by Samar Yazbek
*78/51 - Strike! The True History of Mass Insurgence in America from 1877 to the Present by Jeremy Brecher*


----------



## braindancer (Dec 8, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf
12/30 - Cry The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
13/30 - Oracle Night - Paul Auster
14/30 - Solar - Iain Mcewan
15/30 - The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
16/30 - Farewell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
17/30 - The Long Goodbye - Raymond Chandler
18/30 - A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
19/30 - The Tombs of Atuan - Ursula Le Guin
20/30 - The Farthest Shore - Ursula Le Guin
21/30 - When Breath Becomes Air - Paul Kalanithi


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
37/45 Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
38/45 The Sound And The Fury - William Faulkner
39/45 The Clearing - Tim Gautreaux
40/45 The Ballad Of Lee Cotton - Christopher Wilson


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 8, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*24/21 Kathy Acker - Great Expectations*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2016)

Threshers_Flail said:


> What did you think of it?


Slow burner, took me a while to get into and nothing much 'happens', but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.
32/60 Sara Pascoe - Animal - The Autobiography Of A Female Body
33/60 Atul Gawande - Being Mortal
34/60 Carl Neville - Resolution Way
35/60 Neurotribes: The Legacy Of Autism & The Future of Neurodiversity
36/60 Natasha Pulley - The Watchmaker Of Filligree Street
37/60 MR Carey - The Girl With All the Gifts
38/60 Charles Burns - The Hive
39/60 David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spider's Web
40/60 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
41/60 CS Lewis - Surprised By Joy
42/60 Chris Beckett - Mother Of Eden
43/60 CS Lewis - Mere Christianity
44/60 ed Anthony & Ben Holden - Poems To Make Grown Men Cry
45/60 ed Deborah Alma - 
The Emergency Poet: An Anti-Stress Poetry Anthology
46/60 ed Andrew Motion - Poetry By Heart: Poems for Learning & Reciting
47/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The Rattle Bag
48/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The School Bag


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 9, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air
69/75 - Maggie James - Blackwater Lake
*
70/75 - Chuck Palahniuk - Fight Club*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2016)

three weeks till the new thread launches. well, three weeks and a day.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 9, 2016)

I think I am in danger of not meeting my target for the first time ever 
Will rethink for next year because I know I've avoided reading some longer books in the last couple of months because I really want to get to my total. 
Any recommendations for good, short books?


----------



## inva (Dec 9, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I think I am in danger of not meeting my target for the first time ever
> Will rethink for next year because I know I've avoided reading some longer books in the last couple of months because I really want to get to my total.
> Any recommendations for good, short books?


I've been enjoying Simenon's Maigret detective novels. they're mostly all short and easy reads.


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I think I am in danger of not meeting my target for the first time ever


You could always do what I did at the beginning of the year and read what are essentially pamphlets.  I'm not going to get to my target of 40, either. It's taken me a long time to get through this Irvine Welsh one, it's a bit of an epic tbf. My original target was 10 though so I've not done bad.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 9, 2016)

Cheers inva.
I think we have similar reading tastes so I'll check them out.
Will start to work my way through Denise Mina's Paddy Meehan series too - are they as readable as the Alex Morrow ones?


----------



## inva (Dec 9, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> Cheers inva.
> I think we have similar reading tastes so I'll check them out.
> Will start to work my way through Denise Mina's Paddy Meehan series too - are they as readable as the Alex Morrow ones?


I've only read the Morrow books myself, maybe imposs1904 knows?


----------



## ringo (Dec 9, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
37/45 Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
38/45 The Sound And The Fury - William Faulkner
39/45 The Clearing - Tim Gautreaux
40/45 The Ballad Of Lee Cotton - Christopher Wilson
41/45 The Zone Of Interest - Martin Amis


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 10, 2016)

inva said:


> I've only read the Morrow books myself, maybe imposs1904 knows?



The Meehan books are good but I still think the Garnethill trilogy is her best series of books.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2016)

1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
5/40 Pegasus Descending - James Lee Burke
6/40 The Story Of Kullervo - J.R.R. Tolkein
7/40 Walking The Himalayas - Levison Wood
8/40 Narcopolis - Jeet Thayil
9/40 The Doors Of Perception - Aldous Huxley
10/40 Doctor Sleep - Stephen King
11/40 Autobiography - Morrissey
12/40 I Swear I Was There: The Gig That Changed The World - David Nolan
13/40 Stranger Than We Can Imagine: Making Sense Of The Twentieth Century - John Higgs
14/40 So You've Been Publicly Shamed - Jon Ronson
15/40 The Psychopath Test - Jon Ronson
16/40 Raw Spirit - Iain Banks
17/40 Them: Adventures With Extremists - Jon Ronson
18/40 A Decent Ride - Irvine Welsh
19/40 The Road To Little Dribbling: More Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
20/40 A Game Of Thrones - George R.R. Martin
21/40 The Men Who Stare At Goats - Jon Ronson
22/40 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
23/40 Work! Consume! Die! - Frankie Boyle
24/40 More Fool Me - Stephen Fry
25/40 Chavs: The Demonization Of The Working Class - Owen Jones
26/40 Alcoholics Anonymous - (aka 'The Big Book') Bill W et al.
27/40 Clothes Music Boys - Viv Albertine
28/40 Empowering Your Sober Self - Martin Nicolaus
29/40 Lost At Sea - Jon Ronson
30/40 Hiroshima - John Hersey
31/40 Don't Let The Bastards Grind You Down - Georgia W
32/40 The Sick Bag Song - Nick Cave
33/40 Inferno - Dante
34/40 Skagboys - Irvine Welsh


----------



## Me76 (Dec 10, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy
47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King
49/50 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
50/50 The Girl With the Lower Back Tattoo, Amy Schumer
51/50 Get Even, Martina Cole
52/50 Sharp Objects, Gillian Flynn
53/50 Kitty Genovese: A True Account of a Public Murder and Its Private Consequences, Catherine Pelonero

54/50 The Advocate's Dilemma, Teresa Burrell - it's a good lot of books this.  I haven't paid for any yet but it would be worth it.


----------



## iona (Dec 10, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian
16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride
17. "Victim Without a Face" - Stefano Anhem
18. "The Damage Done" - James Oswald
19. "The Necropolis Railway" -Andrew Martin
20. "The Widow" - Fiona Barton

*21. "The Hanging Club" - Tony Parsons. A bit rubbish *


----------



## ringo (Dec 11, 2016)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
37/45 Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
38/45 The Sound And The Fury - William Faulkner
39/45 The Clearing - Tim Gautreaux
40/45 The Ballad Of Lee Cotton - Christopher Wilson
41/45 The Zone Of Interest - Martin Amis
42/45 Closely Observed Trains - Bohumil Hrabal


----------



## MrSki (Dec 12, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I think I am in danger of not meeting my target for the first time ever
> Will rethink for next year because I know I've avoided reading some longer books in the last couple of months because I really want to get to my total.
> Any recommendations for good, short books?


Asterix.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I think I am in danger of not meeting my target for the first time ever
> Will rethink for next year because I know I've avoided reading some longer books in the last couple of months because I really want to get to my total.
> Any recommendations for good, short books?



These two can be knocked out in no time and are both very good. The Hrabal is only about 80 pages. I have both on .epub I can email over if you pm.

Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
Closely Observed Trains - Bohumil Hrabal


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 13, 2016)

Cheers ringo, PM on its way.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2016)

boatie, I've just been given The Spinning Heart by Donal Ryan - short book, great review, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> boatie, I've just been given The Spinning Heart by Donal Ryan - short book, great review, looking forward to reading it.


That looks good, might do a couple more short ones to reach my target when I've got through my current one


----------



## iona (Dec 13, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2016)

1/50 a.j. smith, 'the black guard'
2/50 a.j. smith, 'the dark blood'
3/50 a.j. smith, 'the red prince'
4/50 giles milton, 'russian roulette'
5/50 jo nesbo, 'blood on the snow'
6/50 david kilcullen, 'blood year'
7/50 tim powers, 'medusa's web'
8/50 jean lartéguy, 'the centurions'
9/50 rudyard kipling, 'puck of pook's hill'
10/50 lon milo duquette, 'low magick'
11/50 ira levin, 'the boys from brazil'
12/50 john le carré, 'the night manager'
13/50 lee child, 'make me'
14/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'the inimitable jeeves'
15/50 marco pasi, 'aleister crowley and the temptation of politics'
16/50 sax rohmer, 'the trail of fu-manchu'
17/50 frances yates, 'the occult philosophy in the elizabethan age'
18/50 ed moloney, 'a secret history of the ira'
19/50 Bryan Burroughs, 'Days of rage'
20/50 ursula le guin, 'a wizard of earthsea'
21/50 ursula le guin, 'the tombs of atuan'
22/50 ursula le guin, 'the farthest shore'
23/50 ursula le guin, 'tehanu'
24/50 hesketh pearson, 'the hero of delhi'
25/50 heathcote williams, 'boris johnson: the beast of brexit: a study in depravity'
26/50 robert holdstock, 'mythago wood'
27/50 arnaldur indridason, 'hypothermia'
28/50 ray russell, 'the case against satan'
29/50 lucius shepard, 'the dragon griaule'
30/50 a.j. smith, 'the world raven'
31/50 michael connelly, 'the closers'
32/50 michael connelly, 'the concrete blonde'
33/50 michael connelly, 'the crossing'
34/50 Jean Larteguy, 'the praetorians'
35/50 umberto eco, 'the Prague cemetery'
36/50 miles cameron, 'the dread wyrm'
37/50 michael connelly, 'the black echo'
38/50 michael connelly, 'the last coyote'
39/50 georges simenon, 'pietr the latvian'
40/50 michael connelly, 'trunk music'
41/50 michael connelly, 'angels flight'
42/50 michael connelly, 'a darkness more than night'
43/50 ray russell, 'haunted castles: the complete gothic stories'
44/50 hugh mcneile and rob black, 'the history of the league of empire loyalists and candour'
45/50 michael connelly, 'city of bones'
46/50 michael connelly, 'lost light'
47/50 michael connelly, 'the poet'
48/50 caitlín r. kiernan, 'low red moon'
49/50 Steve Jones, 'lonely boy: tales from a sex pistol'
50/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'jeeves in the offing'


51/50 Richard Sherriff, 'war with russia'


----------



## iona (Dec 14, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
92/15 The Sandman - E.T.A. Hoffmann


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 15, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Thank christ for that - I can stop reading till January. Bloody books.



Thanks to too much work on and worse-than-usual fatigue, I've surprised myself by almost standing by this claim. My reading has slowed to glacial pace in the last couple of months of 2016.

53/50: Walter Kempowski - All for Nothing


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 15, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air
69/75 - Maggie James - Blackwater Lake
70/75 - Chuck Palahniuk - Fight Club
*
71/75 - Derek B Miller - Norwegian by Night*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2016)

1/10 Stoner - John Williams
2/10 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
3/10 Aberystwyth Mon Amour - Malcolm Price
4/10 The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time - Mark Haddon
5/10 Brixton Rock - Alex Wheatle
6/10 Eileen - Ottessa Moshfegh
7/10 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
8/10 We Should All Be Feminists - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
9/10 The Bricks that Built the Houses - Kate Tempest
*10/10 The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer*


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> *10/10 The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer*


Did you enjoy that? It's been on my to read pile for aaaages


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2016)

I did; found it hard to describe to eme the other night, because you spend most of the book trying to find out what happened, almost like in a suspense thriller sort of way, but it's not a thriller (if that makes sense?).

A couple of bits towards the end were a bit predictable, but thought the descriptions of the ward/life there was spot on.


----------



## iona (Dec 16, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
92/15 The Sandman - E.T.A. Hoffmann
93/15 Europe in Autumn - Dave Hutchinson


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 16, 2016)

Going for three figures by NYE, iona ...


----------



## iona (Dec 16, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Going for three figures by NYE, iona ...



Yep, either 100 (nice neat number) or 104 (averages out at about 2 books per week) hopefully.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air
69/75 - Maggie James - Blackwater Lake
70/75 - Chuck Palahniuk - Fight Club
71/75 - Derek B Miller - Norwegian by Night
*
72/75 - Kira Cochrane - All the Rebel Women*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse
64/60 Black Virus - Bobby Adair
65/60 Next: Afterburn - Scott Nicholson
66/60 Next: Earth Zero - Scott Nicholson
67/60 Next: Radiophobia - Scott Nicholson
68/60 Next : Directive 17 - Scott Nicholson


----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> *71/75 - Derek B Miller - Norwegian by Night*


What did you think of this?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2016)

Me76 said:


> What did you think of this?



I enjoyed it.
Really liked the characters of Sheldon, and Sigrid the cop.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I enjoyed it.
> Really liked the characters of Sheldon, and Sigrid the cop.


I really liked it but I was very cross at the ending.


----------



## districtline (Dec 17, 2016)

Morrissey - Autobiography (18/30)
Sahra Wagenknecht - Freiheit statt Kapitalismus (19/30)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2016)

1/50 a.j. smith, 'the black guard'
2/50 a.j. smith, 'the dark blood'
3/50 a.j. smith, 'the red prince'
4/50 giles milton, 'russian roulette'
5/50 jo nesbo, 'blood on the snow'
6/50 david kilcullen, 'blood year'
7/50 tim powers, 'medusa's web'
8/50 jean lartéguy, 'the centurions'
9/50 rudyard kipling, 'puck of pook's hill'
10/50 lon milo duquette, 'low magick'
11/50 ira levin, 'the boys from brazil'
12/50 john le carré, 'the night manager'
13/50 lee child, 'make me'
14/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'the inimitable jeeves'
15/50 marco pasi, 'aleister crowley and the temptation of politics'
16/50 sax rohmer, 'the trail of fu-manchu'
17/50 frances yates, 'the occult philosophy in the elizabethan age'
18/50 ed moloney, 'a secret history of the ira'
19/50 Bryan Burroughs, 'Days of rage'
20/50 ursula le guin, 'a wizard of earthsea'
21/50 ursula le guin, 'the tombs of atuan'
22/50 ursula le guin, 'the farthest shore'
23/50 ursula le guin, 'tehanu'
24/50 hesketh pearson, 'the hero of delhi'
25/50 heathcote williams, 'boris johnson: the beast of brexit: a study in depravity'
26/50 robert holdstock, 'mythago wood'
27/50 arnaldur indridason, 'hypothermia'
28/50 ray russell, 'the case against satan'
29/50 lucius shepard, 'the dragon griaule'
30/50 a.j. smith, 'the world raven'
31/50 michael connelly, 'the closers'
32/50 michael connelly, 'the concrete blonde'
33/50 michael connelly, 'the crossing'
34/50 Jean Larteguy, 'the praetorians'
35/50 umberto eco, 'the Prague cemetery'
36/50 miles cameron, 'the dread wyrm'
37/50 michael connelly, 'the black echo'
38/50 michael connelly, 'the last coyote'
39/50 georges simenon, 'pietr the latvian'
40/50 michael connelly, 'trunk music'
41/50 michael connelly, 'angels flight'
42/50 michael connelly, 'a darkness more than night'
43/50 ray russell, 'haunted castles: the complete gothic stories'
44/50 hugh mcneile and rob black, 'the history of the league of empire loyalists and candour'
45/50 michael connelly, 'city of bones'
46/50 michael connelly, 'lost light'
47/50 michael connelly, 'the poet'
48/50 caitlín r. kiernan, 'low red moon'
49/50 Steve Jones, 'lonely boy: tales from a sex pistol'
50/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'jeeves in the offing'


51/50 Richard Sherriff, 'war with russia'
52/50 david keck, 'in the eye of heaven'


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 49/50 Steve Jones, 'lonely boy: tales from a sex pistol'


 How was that? I have an inkling that Father Christmas might be giving me that this year. Looking forward to it. Bloke in my local  bookshop described it as 'a rollicking good read'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2016)

Voley said:


> How was that? I have an inkling that Father Christmas might be giving me that this year. Looking forward to it. Bloke in my local  bookshop described it as 'a rollicking good read'.


It's very different from what you might expect, but very much enjoyed it. was thinking earlier this year how good it would be if sj wrote an autobiography - I thought and he did. *****


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2016)

Like the sound of that a lot, ta.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 18, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/21 Scott A Wilson (ed) - Music At The Extremes: Essays on Sounds Outside the Mainstream
> 2/21 Dawn Foster - Lean Out
> 3/21 Albert Meltzer - The Anarchists In London 1935-55
> 4/21 Simon Morris - Consumer Guide
> ...



*25/21 Kathy Acker -  My Death My Life by Pier Paolo Pasolini*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air
69/75 - Maggie James - Blackwater Lake
70/75 - Chuck Palahniuk - Fight Club
71/75 - Derek B Miller - Norwegian by Night
72/75 - Kira Cochrane - All the Rebel Women
*
73/75 - Ray Bradbury - Fahrenheit 451
*
Cheers ringo


----------



## Me76 (Dec 19, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy
47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King
49/50 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
50/50 The Girl With the Lower Back Tattoo, Amy Schumer
51/50 Get Even, Martina Cole
52/50 Sharp Objects, Gillian Flynn
53/50 Kitty Genovese: A True Account of a Public Murder and Its Private Consequences, Catherine Pelonero
54/50 The Advocate's Dilemma, Teresa Burrell


55/50 Second Life, SJ Watson - I was really enjoying this, on the edge of my seat to the stage that on Saturday night in the pub I had to force myself to put it down!  Then I finished it off and the ending is rubbish!!!!  Really rubbish, makes the whole rest of the book implausible.  Disappointed.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 19, 2016)

1/30 - In the Shadow of Crows - David Charles Manners
2/30 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K Le Guin
3/30 - The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K Le Guin
4/30 - The Wind Up Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi
5/30 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
6/30 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
7/30 - Benedicton - Kent Haruf
8/30 - A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
9/30 - Someone else's skin - Sarah Hilary
10/30 - Where once you belonged - Kent Haruf
11/30 - The Ties that Bind Us - Kent Haruf
12/30 - Cry The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
13/30 - Oracle Night - Paul Auster
14/30 - Solar - Iain Mcewan
15/30 - The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
16/30 - Farewell My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
17/30 - The Long Goodbye - Raymond Chandler
18/30 - A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
19/30 - The Tombs of Atuan - Ursula Le Guin
20/30 - The Farthest Shore - Ursula Le Guin
21/30 - When Breath Becomes Air - Paul Kalanithi
22/30 - Non-stop - Brian Aldiss


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse
64/60 Black Virus - Bobby Adair
65/60 Next: Afterburn - Scott Nicholson
66/60 Next: Earth Zero - Scott Nicholson
67/60 Next: Radiophobia - Scott Nicholson
68/60 Next : Directive 17 - Scott Nicholson
69/60 Next : Crucible - Scott Nicholson


----------



## inva (Dec 19, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada
72/51 - Madame Maigret's Friend by Georges Simenon
73/51 - I Want to Kick You in the Back by Risa Wataya
74/51 - A History of Economic Thought by Isaac Ilych Rubin
75/51 - Rage by Lorenza Mazzetti
76/51 - Reading Capital Politically by Harry Cleaver
77/51 - The Crossing: My Journey to the Shattered Heart of Syria by Samar Yazbek
78/51 - Strike! The True History of Mass Insurgence in America from 1877 to the Present by Jeremy Brecher
*79/51 - Workingmen's Democracy: The Knights of Labor and American Politics by Leon Fink*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 20, 2016)

01. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin
02. The Savage Detectives - Roberto Bolaño
03. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
04. 1Q84 - Haruki Marukami
05. The Autobiography of Malcolm X - Malcolm X
06. Days of Abandonment - Elena Ferrante
07. Ragtime - E.L. Doctorow
08. Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut
09. In Dubious Battle - John Steinbeck
10. Revolutionary Mexico - John Mason Hart
11. My Beautiful Friend - Elena Ferrante
12. All The Pretty Horses - Cormac McCarthy
13. The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
14. The Golden Notebook - Doris Lessing
15. The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
16. Vineland - Thomas Pynchon
17. Hunger - Knut Hamsun
18. Death of Artemio Cruz - Carlos Fuentes
19. Suttree - Cormac McCarthy
20. Invisible Cities - Italo Calvino
21. Crash - J.G Ballard
22. Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov (how did I wait until my 26th year of life to read this??)
23. Girl Meets Boy - Ali Smith
24. Stoner - John Williams
25. As I Lay Dying - William Faulkner
26. The Enemy Within - Seamus Milne
27. The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
28. Rebel Cities - David Harvey
29. Altai - Wu Ming
30. A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole
31. The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway 
32. The Death of Ivan Illych - Leo Tolstoy (a novella)
33. Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy 
*34. Man Tiger - Ika Kurniawan
35. Jolly Lad - John Doran 
36. The Story of a New Name - Elena Ferrante*

Prob me done for the year I think!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.
32/60 Sara Pascoe - Animal - The Autobiography Of A Female Body
33/60 Atul Gawande - Being Mortal
34/60 Carl Neville - Resolution Way
35/60 Neurotribes: The Legacy Of Autism & The Future of Neurodiversity
36/60 Natasha Pulley - The Watchmaker Of Filligree Street
37/60 MR Carey - The Girl With All the Gifts
38/60 Charles Burns - The Hive
39/60 David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spider's Web
40/60 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
41/60 CS Lewis - Surprised By Joy
42/60 Chris Beckett - Mother Of Eden
43/60 CS Lewis - Mere Christianity
44/60 ed Anthony & Ben Holden - Poems To Make Grown Men Cry
45/60 ed Deborah Alma -
The Emergency Poet: An Anti-Stress Poetry Anthology
46/60 ed Andrew Motion - Poetry By Heart: Poems for Learning & Reciting
47/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The Rattle Bag
48/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The School Bag
49/60 Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
50/60 Max Decharne - Vulgar Tongues - An Alternative History Of English Slang


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.
32/60 Sara Pascoe - Animal - The Autobiography Of A Female Body
33/60 Atul Gawande - Being Mortal
34/60 Carl Neville - Resolution Way
35/60 Neurotribes: The Legacy Of Autism & The Future of Neurodiversity
36/60 Natasha Pulley - The Watchmaker Of Filligree Street
37/60 MR Carey - The Girl With All the Gifts
38/60 Charles Burns - The Hive
39/60 David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spider's Web
40/60 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
41/60 CS Lewis - Surprised By Joy
42/60 Chris Beckett - Mother Of Eden
43/60 CS Lewis - Mere Christianity
44/60 ed Anthony & Ben Holden - Poems To Make Grown Men Cry
45/60 ed Deborah Alma -
The Emergency Poet: An Anti-Stress Poetry Anthology
46/60 ed Andrew Motion - Poetry By Heart: Poems for Learning & Reciting
47/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The Rattle Bag
48/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The School Bag
49/60 Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
50/60 Max Decharne - Vulgar Tongues - An Alternative History Of English Slang
51/60 Daniel Clowes - Wilson


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 20, 2016)

i've given up. Looking forward to next year's challenge now. Maybe with less stress to hinder me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian
16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride
17. "Victim Without a Face" - Stefano Anhem
18. "The Damage Done" - James Oswald
19. "The Necropolis Railway" -Andrew Martin
20. "The Widow" - Fiona Barton
21. "The Hanging Club" - Tony Parsons

*22. Black Mail" - Bill Daly. Formulaic writing which made it rather dull*


----------



## D'wards (Dec 22, 2016)

1/20 - Peter Straub - Ghost Story
2/20 - Duncan Falcolner - First Into Action
3/20 - William Gibson - Neuromancer
4/20 - Paul Trynka - Starman: David Bowie - The Definitive Biography
5/20 - Robert A. Heinlein - Starship Troopers
6/20 - Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
7/20 - Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
8/20 - Carl Sagan - Contact
9/20 - Irvine Welsh - The Blade Artist
10/20 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
11/20 - Jonathan Lethem - Motherless Brooklyn
12/20 - Steve Alten - Vostok
13/20 - Susan Hill - The Woman in Black
14/20 - Alan Moore, Brian Bolland, Tim Sale - Batman: The Killing Joke
15/20 - Madeline L'Engle - A Wrinkle in Time
16/20 - Frank Miller - The Dark Knight Returns
17/20 - Michel Houellebecq - The Possibility of an Island
18/20 - Steve Alten - Meg 5: Nightstalkers
19/20 - Mark Wallington - 500 Mile Walkies
20/20 - Mark Z. Danielewski - House of Leaves
21/20 - Vincent Bugliosi - Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders
22/20 - Alan Partridge- I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan
23/20 - Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
24/20 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
25/20 - Alan Partridge - Nomad
26/20 - Mark Wallington - Boogie up the River
27/20 - Marlon James - A Brief History of Seven Killings


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2016)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould
23/50 The Man in the High Castle - Phillip K. Dick
24/50 The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert
25/50 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs
26/50 See You in 100 Years - Logan Ward
27/50 Ubik - Phillip K. Dick
28/50 Stuffed and Starved: The Hidden Battle for the World Food System - Raj Patel
29/50 The Intrepid Woman's Guide to Van Dwelling - Jess Wade
30/50 Play Dead -John Levitt
31/50 Any Road USA: Living a Life of Freedom on the Road - Bob Davidson
32/50 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K. LeGuin
33/50 Slow Stitch: Mindful and Contemplative Textiles - Claire Wellesley-Smith
34/50 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
35/50 Blue Highways: A Journey into America - William Least Heat-Moon.
*
36/50 Half Earth - Edward O. Wilson
37/50 Matched - Ally Condie
38/50 Crossed - Ally Condie
39/50 Reached - Ally Condie
40/50 Imprudence - Gail Carriger
*
Gonna fall short of the goal this year.  I got stuck a couple of months ago and just never got back on track.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 23, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air
69/75 - Maggie James - Blackwater Lake
70/75 - Chuck Palahniuk - Fight Club
71/75 - Derek B Miller - Norwegian by Night
72/75 - Kira Cochrane - All the Rebel Women
73/75 - Ray Bradbury - Fahrenheit 451
*
74/75 - Denise Mina - The Field of Blood (Paddy Meehan 1)
*
I really enjoyed this imposs1904 & inva.
Loved the character of Paddy (Patricia),looking forward to reading 2 & 3


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2016)

1/50 A Heat of the Moment Thing, Maggie Le Page
2/50 How to Build a Girl, Caitlin Moran
3/50 The Guest Cat, Takashi Hiraide
4/50 The Fire, John A Heldt
5/50 The Worst Day of my Life, So Far, MA Harper
6/50 Alive and Killing, Jeff Carson
7/50 Persuasion, Jane Austen
8/50 The Corrections, Jonathan Franzen
9/50 The Rowan Tree, Robert W Fuller
10/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, JK Rowling
11/50 Love Handles, Gretchen Galway
12/50 The Sisters, Claire Douglas
13/50 Fire Country, David Estes
14/50 New Year Island, Paul Draker
15/50 Sleep With Me, Joanna Briscoe
16/50 More Fool Me, Stephen Fry
17/50 Swimming Home, Ruth Mancini
18/50 Ransom Dreams, Robert Bucchianeri 
19/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, JK Rowling 
20/50 Preschooled, Anna Lefler
21/50 Finders, Keepers, Sean Costello 
22/50 End of Watch, Stephen King
23/50 A Chance of Sunny Skies, Eryn Scott
24/50 Eleven, Twelve, Dig and Delve, Willow Rose
25/50 My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday, Jason Ayres
26/50 Killing me Softly, Bianca Sloane
27/50 Fatal Flowers, Enes Smith
28/50 Secondhand Smoke, Patty Friedmann
29/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, JK Rowling
30/50 The Game, Terry Schott
31/50 20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
32/50 The Age of Innocence, Edith Wharton
33/50 The Advocate, Teresa Burrell
34/50 Dark Places, Gillian Flynn
35/50 The Advocate's Betrayal, Teresa Burrell
36/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins
37/50 The Advocate's Conviction, Teresa Burrell
38/50 Lie in Wait, Eric Rickstad
39/50 The 53rd Parallell, Carl Nordgren
40/50 Frankenstein: Dead Town, Dean Koontz
41/50 Norwegian by Night, Derek B Miller
42/50 The Cement Garden, Ian McEwan
43/50 To Kill For, AJ Carella 
44/50 Spectacles, Sue Perkins
45/50 How to be Both, Ali Smith
46/50 Swimming Home, Deborah Levy
47/50 Do You Remember the First Time, Jenny Colgan
48/50 Storm of the Century, Stephen King
49/50 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
50/50 The Girl With the Lower Back Tattoo, Amy Schumer
51/50 Get Even, Martina Cole
52/50 Sharp Objects, Gillian Flynn
53/50 Kitty Genovese: A True Account of a Public Murder and Its Private Consequences, Catherine Pelonero
54/50 The Advocate's Dilemma, Teresa Burrell
55/50 Second Life, SJ Watson
56/50 Behind Closed Doors, B A Paris


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2016)

attention attention

this is a reader announcement

the next thread will be posted on monday, by when you should all have at least one new book to read.


----------



## inva (Dec 23, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> *74/75 - Denise Mina - The Field of Blood (Paddy Meehan 1)
> *
> I really enjoyed this imposs1904 & inva.
> Loved the character of Paddy (Patricia),looking forward to reading 2 & 3


great that's one I've got to look forward to for next year then


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2016)

1/60: Misha Glenny - McMafia
2/60: Chris Hadfield - An Astronaut's Guide To Life On Earth
3/60 Peter Goes - Timeline
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
5/60 Ben Crystal - Shakespeare On Toast
6/60 Claire North - The First Fifteen Lives Of Harry August
7/60 Jon Ronson -  So You've Been Publically Shamed
8/60 Martin Jenkins & Satoshi Kitamura - The Story Of Money
9/60 Kristjana S Williams & Jenny Broom - The Wonder Garden
10/60 Gary Crew & Shaun Tan - The Viewer
11/60 Viv Albertine - Clothes Music Boys
12/60 Shaun Tan - The Lost Thing
13/60 Shaun Tan -  The Red Tree
14/60 Shaun Tan and John Marsden - The Rabbits (brilliant!)
15/60 Shaun Tan - The Arrival (also brilliant)
16/60 Louise O'Neill - Only Ever Yours
17/60 Naoki Higoshida - The Reason I Jump
18/60 Bill Bryson - The Road To Little Dribbling
19/60 Shaun Tan - Tales From Outer Suburbia
20/60 William Grill - Shackleton's Journey
21/60 John Agard - Book
22/60 Kester Aspden - The Hounding Of David Oluwale
23/60 Chris Beckett - The Holy Machine
24/60 Neil Gaiman - Coraline
25/60 Francis Hardinge - The Lie Tree
26/60 Dan Rhodes - The Professor Who Got Stuck In The Snow
27/60 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
28/60 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should All Be Feminists
29/60 Matt Haig - Reasons To Stay Alive
30/60 China Mieville - The Scar
31/60 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train.
32/60 Sara Pascoe - Animal - The Autobiography Of A Female Body
33/60 Atul Gawande - Being Mortal
34/60 Carl Neville - Resolution Way
35/60 Neurotribes: The Legacy Of Autism & The Future of Neurodiversity
36/60 Natasha Pulley - The Watchmaker Of Filligree Street
37/60 MR Carey - The Girl With All the Gifts
38/60 Charles Burns - The Hive
39/60 David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spider's Web
40/60 Seamus Heaney - Beowulf
41/60 CS Lewis - Surprised By Joy
42/60 Chris Beckett - Mother Of Eden
43/60 CS Lewis - Mere Christianity
44/60 ed Anthony & Ben Holden - Poems To Make Grown Men Cry
45/60 ed Deborah Alma -
The Emergency Poet: An Anti-Stress Poetry Anthology
46/60 ed Andrew Motion - Poetry By Heart: Poems for Learning & Reciting
47/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The Rattle Bag
48/60 ed Seamus Heaney & Ted Hughes - The School Bag
49/60 Patrick DeWitt - The Sisters Brothers
50/60 Max Decharne - Vulgar Tongues - An Alternative History Of English Slang
51/60 Daniel Clowes - Wilson
52/60 Jared Diamond - The World Until Yesterday


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 24, 2016)

1/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Facts of Life and Death
2/75 - Stuart MacBride - Broken Skin
3/75 - David Mitchell - Cloud Atlas
4/75 - Daniel Woodrell - Winter's Bone
5/75 - Kate Atkinson - Case Histories
6/75 - Margaret Atwood - Lady Oracle
7/75 - Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
8/75 - Kate Atkinson - One Good Turn
9/75 - Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
10/75 - Iain Banks - Espedair Street
11/75 - John Steinbeck - East of Eden
12/75 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me
13/75 - Stephen King - The Bazaar of Bad Dreams
14/75 - Keith Waterhouse - Billy Liar
15/75 - Kate Atkinson - When Will There be Good News?
16/75 - Stephen King - Finders Keeper
17/75 - Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
18/75 - Wendy Cope - Family Values
19/75 - Kate Atkinson - Started Early, Took my Dog
20/75 - David Mitchell - Ghostwritten
21/75 - Kent Haruf - The Tie that Binds
22/75 - Val McDermid - Splinter the Silence
23/75 - Anthony Doerr - About Grace
24/75 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - We Should all be Feminists
25/75 - Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
26/75 - Iain Banks - Canal Dreams
27/75 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
28/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
29/75 - Mario Puzo - The Godfather
30/75 - Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is: Wyoming Stories 3
31/75 - Ruth Rendell - From Doon With Death
32/75 - Kate Atkinson - A God in Ruins
33/75 - Joe Hill - The Fireman
34/75 - Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
35/75 - Bill Bryson - The Road to Little Dribbling
36/75 - Denise Mina - Still Midnight
37/75 - Kent Haruf - Where You Once Belonged
38/75 - Philippa Gregory - The Constant Princess
39/75 - Peter James - The House on Cold Hill
40/75 - Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
41/75 - Cynthia Bond - Ruby
42/75 - C J Sansom - Dissolution
43/75 - Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and other stories
44/75 - Mo Hayder - Pig Island
45/75 - Denise Mina - The End of the Wasp Season
46/75 - Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
47/75 - David Mitchell - Slade House
48/75 - Stephen King - End of Watch
49/75 - Lisa McInerney - The Glorious Heresies
50/75 - Kent Haruf - Our Souls at Night
51/75 - Kate Atkinson - Behind The Scenes at The Museum
52/75 - Reginald Hill - A Clubbable Woman (Dalziel & Pascoe 1)
53/75 - Margaret Atwood - The Handmaid's Tale
54/75 - Denise Mina - Gods and Beasts
55/75 - Ruth Rendell - The Thief
56/75 - Lorrie Moore - Who Will Run the Frog Hospital?
57/75 - Kate Tempest - The Bricks That Built the Houses
58/75 - Roddy Doyle - A Star Called Henry
59/75 - Denise Mina - The Red Road
60/75 - A.M.Homes - This Book Will Save Your Life
61/75 - Annie Proulx - Barkskins
62/75 - Denise Mina - Blood, Salt, Water
63/75 - George Orwell - Animal Farm
64/75 - Peter James - Love you Dead
65/75 - Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
66/75 - Kate Atkinson - Human Croquet
67/75 - Ruth Rendell - Dark Corners
68/75 - Iain Banks - Dead Air
69/75 - Maggie James - Blackwater Lake
70/75 - Chuck Palahniuk - Fight Club
71/75 - Derek B Miller - Norwegian by Night
72/75 - Kira Cochrane - All the Rebel Women
73/75 - Ray Bradbury - Fahrenheit 451
74/75 - Denise Mina - The Field of Blood (Paddy Meehan 1)
*
75/75 - Bohumil Hrabal - Closely Watched Trains 
*
Target met


----------



## Me76 (Dec 26, 2016)

Can someone send me Fahrenheit 451 so I have it when needed for next year please?


----------



## ringo (Dec 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Can someone send me Fahrenheit 451 so I have it when needed for next year please?


Yes but about to go away until new year. Give me a shout if you haven't got it by then


----------



## ringo (Dec 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Can someone send me Fahrenheit 451 so I have it when needed for next year please?


Just remembered it's in my work email from when I sent it to boatie. Pm me your email address and I'll chuck it over


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2016)

iona said:


> I said 20 last year and only managed 13, so aiming for 15 this year.


Done well then this year


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2016)

new thread up and can be found here back by popular demand it's the 2017 reading challenge thread


----------



## iona (Dec 28, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
92/15 The Sandman - E.T.A. Hoffmann
93/15 Europe in Autumn - Dave Hutchinson
94/15 Non-Stop - Brian Aldiss
95/15 The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
96/15 The Fall - Albert Camus
97/15 Treasure Island - Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 28, 2016)

1/15 - Strong Men Keep Coming: The Book of African American Men - Tonya Bolden
2/15 - Teach Yourself Geology - David Rothery
3/15 - Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
4/15 - The Unfortunates - B. S. Johnson
5/15 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain - Lisa McKenzie
6/15 - Like A Fiery Elephant: The Story of B. S. Johnson - Jonathan Coe
7/15 - Mississippi to Madrid: Memoir of a Black American in the Abraham Lincoln Brigade - James Yates
8/15 - Images of Sport: Leicestershire County Cricket Club - Dennis Lambert
9/15 - Geology of the Jurassic Coast: The Isle of Purbeck - Weymouth to Studland - Paul Ensom & Malcolm Turnbull
10/15 - Improvisation: Its Nature and Practice in Music - Derek Bailey
11/15 - Armies and the Art of Revolution - K. C. Chorley
12/15 - The Enemy Within: The Secret War Against the Miners - Seumas Milne
13/15 - Assata: An Autobiography - Assata Shakur
14/15 - Albert Angelo - B. S. Johnson
15/15 - Rather Die Fighting - Frank Blaichman
*16,17,18/15 - 1Q84: The Complete Trilogy - Haruki Murakami
19/15 - Winning Chess Tactics - Yasser Seirawan w/ Jeremy Silman*


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2016)

1/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
2/50 Justin Cronin - The Twelve
3/50 Neil Oliver - A History of Ancient Britain
4/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/50 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
6/50 Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere
7/50 Svetlana Alexievich - Zinky Boys
8/50 Lisa Tuttle - The Mysteries
9/50 A M Homes - This Book Could Save Your Life
10/50 Allan Ahlberg - My Brother's Ghost
11/50 Margaret Elphinstone - The Gathering Night
12/50 Lauren Beukes - The Shining Girls.
13/50 Sarah Hall - The Carhullan Army
14/50 Tove Jansson - Moominvalley Midwinter
15/50 Ursula le Guin - a Wizard of Earthsea
16/50 Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
17/50 Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
18/50 Ursula le Guin - Tehanu
19/50 Tim Moore - I Believe In Yesterday
20/50 Patrick Ness - A Monster Calls
21/50 Andrew T Chamberlain & Mike Parker Pearson - Earthly Remains
22/50 Laura Taylor - Kaleidoscope
23/50 Emily Halban - Perfect: Anorexia and Me
24/50 Paula Hawkins - The Girl On The Train
25/50 Diana Wynne Jones - Charmed Life
26/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Buried Giant
27/50 Clark Ashton Smith - The Dark Eidolon and Other Fantasies
28/50 Rupert Thomson - Secrecy
29/50 Will Carruthers - Playing The Bass With Three Left Hands
30/50 Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
31/50 Amy Liptrot - The Outrun

32/50 I know I read something else here but can't remember what it was 
33/50 Luke Jackson - Freaks, Geeks and Asperger Syndrome


----------



## Voley (Dec 28, 2016)

Voley said:


> 1/40 My Story - Steven Gerrard
> 2/40 Ancient Sites In West Penwith - Cheryl Straffon
> 3/40 Execution Sites Of Devon And Cornwall - Richard Peirce
> 4/40 Two Years Eight Months and Twenty-Eight Nights - Salman Rushdie
> ...


I think that's my lot for this year as I've just given up on 'The Zone of Interest' by Martin Amis. Given some more err interesting books for Xmas so that can go back to the library. 

Pleased with 34 though. Original target of 10 so not bad at all.


----------



## Voley (Dec 28, 2016)

What were your favourite books you read this year then? I'd have to go for 'Clothes Music Boys' by Viv Albertine. She's had a really interesting life, writes really well and was thoroughly likeable. Great autobiography. I like her writing even more than her music which isn't my usual experience of music biographies.


----------



## inva (Dec 28, 2016)

1/51 - Multiculturalism and Its Discontents by Kenan Malik
2/51 - Slade House by David Mitchell
3/51 - The True History of Merlin the Magician by Anne Lawrence-Mathers
4/51 - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome by Mary Beard
5/51 - Double Bind: The Muslim Right, the Anglo-American Left, and Universal Human Rights by Meredith Tax
6/51 - The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck
7/51 - The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry by Ned and Constance Sublette
8/51 - Félicie by Georges Simenon
9/51 - Epistolophilia: Writing the Life of Ona Šimaitė by Julija Šukys
10/51 - What Was Socialism, and What Comes Next? by Katherine Verdery
11/51 - We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson
12/51 - Maigret Gets Angry by Georges Simenon
13/51 - Deer Hunting With Jesus: Guns, Votes, Debt and Delusion in Redneck America by Joe Bageant
14/51 - The Retreat from Class: A New 'True' Socialism by Ellen Meiksins Wood
15/51 - Blood Salt Water by Denise Mina
16/51 - Mouse in Eternity by Nedra Tyre
17/51 - Maigret in New York by Georges Simenon
18/51 - Late Marx and the Russian Road: Marx and 'the Peripheries of Capitalism' edited by Teodor Shanin
19/51 - Maigret's Holiday by Georges Simenon
20/51 - Maigret's Dead Man by Georges Simenon
21/51 - Maigret's First Case by Georges Simenon
22/51 - Rednecks, Queers & Country Music by Nadine Hubbs
23/51 - New Hope for the Dead by Charles Willeford
24/51 - The 39 Steps by John Buchan
25/51 - What Was Lost by Catherine O'Flynn
26/51 - Light Reading by Aliya Whiteley
27/51 - The Goodbye Look by Ross MacDonald
28/51 - The Counter-Revolution of 1776: Slave Resistance and the Origins of the United States of America by Gerald Horne
29/51 - Spin Cycle by Zoë Strachan
30/51 - Heroes and Villains by Angela Carter
31/51 - Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosley
32/51 - The Last One Left by John D. MacDonald
33/51 - Zeppelin Nights: London in the First World War by Jerry White
34/51 - Train Dreams by Denis Johnson
35/51 - In Letters of Blood and Fire: Work, Machines, and the Crisis of Capitalism by George Caffentzis
36/51 - Viper Wine by Hermione Eyre
37/51 - The Death of Bees by Lisa O'Donnell
38/51 - Shadows On Our Skin by Jennifer Johnston
39/51 - The Free by Willy Vlautin
40/51 - Yuki Chan in Brontë Country by Mick Jackson
41/51 - Sylvia Pankhurst: Suffragette, Socialist and Scourge of Empire by Katherine Connelly
42/51 - Fatale by Jean-Patrick Manchette
43/51 - Dirty Weekend by Helen Zahavi
44/51 - The Transition from Feudalism to Capitalism by Rodney Hilton etc
45/51 - Nothing is Heavy by Vicki Jarrett
46/51 - The Quiet American by Graham Greene
47/51 - The Vegetarian by Han Kang
48/51 - Border Country by Raymond Williams
49/51 - The Mask of Dimitrios by Eric Ambler
50/51 - Campbell Bunk: The Worst Street in North London between the Wars by Jerry White
51/51 - Family, Welfare, and the State: Between Progressivism and the New Deal by Mariarosa Dalla Costa
52/51 - Marxism for Our Times: C.L.R. James on Revolutionary Organization edited by Martin Glaberman
53/51 - What Was African American Literature? by Kenneth W. Warren
54/51 - Getting By: Estates, Class and Culture in Austerity Britain by Lisa McKenzie
55/51 - Uprising in East Germany June 17, 1953 by Arnulf M. Baring
56/51 - Burning Country: Syrians in Revolution and War by Robin Yassin-Kassab and Leila Al-Shami
57/51 - The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition by Manisha Sinha
58/51 - Maigret at the Coroner's by Georges Simenon
59/51 - The Morning They Came for Us: Dispatches from Syria by Janine di Giovanni
60/51 - Negro Comrades of the Crown: African Americans and the British Empire Fight the U.S. Before Emancipation by Gerald Horne
61/51 - Bark by Lorrie Moore
62/51 - The Finno-Ugrian Vampire by Noémi Szécsi
63/51 - The Hunter by Asa Nonami
64/51 - My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
65/51 - Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx
66/51 - Maigret and the Old Lady by Georges Simenon
67/51 - Marx and Keynes: The Limits of the Mixed Economy by Paul Mattick
68/51 - Khiyana: Daesh, The Left & The Unmaking of the Syrian Revolution edited by Jules Alford and Andy Wilson
69/51 - The Incomplete Marx by Felton C. Shortall
70/51 - Slavery Hinterland: Transatlantic Slavery and Continental Europe, 1680-1850 edited by Felix Brahm and Eve Rosenhaft
71/51 - Strangers by Taichi Yamada
72/51 - Madame Maigret's Friend by Georges Simenon
73/51 - I Want to Kick You in the Back by Risa Wataya
74/51 - A History of Economic Thought by Isaac Ilych Rubin
75/51 - Rage by Lorenza Mazzetti
76/51 - Reading Capital Politically by Harry Cleaver
77/51 - The Crossing: My Journey to the Shattered Heart of Syria by Samar Yazbek
78/51 - Strike! The True History of Mass Insurgence in America from 1877 to the Present by Jeremy Brecher
79/51 - Workingmen's Democracy: The Knights of Labor and American Politics by Leon Fink
*80/51 - Maigret's Memoirs by Georges Simenon*


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2016)

Voley said:


> What were your favourite books you read this year then? I'd have to go for 'Clothes Music Boys' by Viv Albertine. She's had a really interesting life, writes really well and was thoroughly likeable. Great autobiography. I like her writing even more than her music which isn't my usual experience of music biographies.



The Jeff Vandermeer trilogy I read was undoubtedly the best - Mr K and I have both bought copies for various friends since. It was a great way to kick off the reading year 

Aside from that, I think The Gathering Night is the one that lingered longest in my memory. Very evocative and has actually left quite a mark on my thinking.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 28, 2016)

Voley said:


> What were your favourite books you read this year then? I'd have to go for 'Clothes Music Boys' by Viv Albertine. She's had a really interesting life, writes really well and was thoroughly likeable. Great autobiography. I like her writing even more than her music which isn't my usual experience of music biographies.



Kate Tempest's The _Bricks That Built the Houses_ was a highlight for me.
Also finally getting round to reading some Margaret Atwood and discovering I love her, after previously dismissing her as 'probably a bit too sci-fiy' for my taste. I'm looking forward to reading more of her next year.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 28, 2016)

1. "11.22.63" - Stephen King
2. "Blind Eye" - Stuart MacBride
3. "The Inspector and Silence" - Hakan Nesser
4. "Dark Blood" - Stuart MacBride
5. "Old Man's War" - John Scalzi
6. "Night Music (Nocturnes 2)" - John Connolly
7. "Bloodline" - Mark Billingham.
8. "Shatter the Bones" - Stuart MacBride
9. "Apple Tree Yard" - Louise Doughty
10. "Close to the Bone" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Empire State" - Henry Porter
12. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch
13. "The Missing and the Dead" - Stuart MacBride
14. "The Fireman" - Joe Hill
15. "The Yard" - Alex Grecian
16. "In the Cold Dark Ground" - Stuart MacBride
17. "Victim Without a Face" - Stefano Anhem
18. "The Damage Done" - James Oswald
19. "The Necropolis Railway" -Andrew Martin
20. "The Widow" - Fiona Barton
21. "The Hanging Club" - Tony Parsons

*22. "The Twelve Days of Christmas" - Stuart MacBride. Very disappointing
*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 28, 2016)

Voley said:


> What were your favourite books you read this year then? I'd have to go for 'Clothes Music Boys' by Viv Albertine. She's had a really interesting life, writes really well and was thoroughly likeable. Great autobiography. I like her writing even more than her music which isn't my usual experience of music biographies.


I'd not read any si-fi since I was a kid and read a load of Iain M. Banks Culture novels, on the recomendation of a mate this year and really enjoyed them.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 28, 2016)

1/25 Paul Routledge - Public Servant, Secret Agent: The elusive life and violent Death of Airey Neave
2/25 Maxim Gorky - A Sky Blue Life & Selected Stories
3/25 Ben Hamper - Rivethead
4/25 Spore Liberation Front - Radical Mycology
5/25 William Burroughs - Exterminator
6/25 Jim Thompson - A Hell Of a Woman
7/25 NTA - Routes To Recovery Part 4
8/25 Richard Rorty and Gianni Vattimo - The Future of Religion
9/25 Marek Edelman - The Ghetto Fights
10/25 Tariq Ali & Susan Watson - 1968 Marching In The Streets
11/25 Iain M Banks - Player of Games
12/25 Jeff Vandermeer - Annihilation
13/25 Iain M Banks - Look To Windward
14/25 Harlan Elison ed. - Again Dangerous Visions
15/25 G.E.M De Ste Croix - The Class Struggle In The Ancient Greek World
16/25 Peter Hook - The Hacienda - How Not To Run A Club
17/25 Nikolai Gogol - Dead Souls
18/25 Dorothy Parker - Enough Rope
19/25 Iain M Banks - Consider Phlebas
20/25 Peter Arshinov - History of the Makhnovist Movement 1918-1921
21/25 Victor Serge - Repression
22/25 Sheila Rowbotham - Woman's Consciousness, Man's World
23/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
24/25 W. J. Stokoe - The Observer Book of Trees
25/25 Eric H. Cline - 1177 B.C. The Year Civilization Collapsed
26/25 Irving Welsh - Porno
27/25 Alan Mitchell - The Pocket Guide To Trees of Britain and Northern Europe
28/25 Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
29/25 Iain M. Banks - Use Of Weapons
30/25 Jean Jaures - Socialist History of the French Revolution
31/25 Anthony Burgess - The Doctor Is Sick
32/25 James Kelman - Mo Said She Was Quirky
33/25 Henry Reynolds - The Other Side of The Frontier
34/25 Iain M. Banks - The State of The Art
35/25 Michael Herr - Dispatches
36/25 Iain M. Banks - Excession
37/25 Rob Evans/ Paul Lewis - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police
*
38/25 Michel Buead - A History Of Capitalism
39/25 Iain M. Banks - Inversions
40/25 P.G. Wodehouse - My Man Geeves
41/25 P.G. Wodehouse - A Man Of Means 
42/25 Nick Turse - Kill Anything That Moves: The Real American War in Vietnam
*
Not quite done for the year and will try and squeeze another one or two in, but generally pleased. This thread has either focused my reading, or I'd forgotton how much I was reading in previous years as I never bothered to note it down


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2016)

Well I bombed at this, this year....


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 29, 2016)

1/50 Sarah Perry - After Me Comes the Flood
2/50 Charles Dickens - Little Dorrit
3/50 David Sedaris - Let's Explore Diabetes with Owls
4/50 Jenny Offill - Dept. of Speculation
5/50 Dan Rhodes - Anthology and a Hundred Other Stories
6/50 Jeffrey Brown - Kids are Weird
7/50 David Marsh - For Who the Bell Tolls
8/50 Eimear McBride - A Girl is a Half-formed Thing
9/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse 5
10/50 Adam Foulds - The Quickening Maze
11/50 Steve Aylett - Lint
12/50 George Saunders - Tenth of December
13/50 Ernest Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
14/50 Susan Perabo - Explaining Death to the Dog
15/50 Paul Torday - Salmon Fishing in the Yemen
16/50 Alison Moore - He Wants
17/50 David Crystal - A Little Book of Language
18/50 Owen Jones - The Establishment
19/50 Emma Healy - Elizabeth is Missing
20/50 Aimee Bender - The Color Master
21/50 Aimee Bender - Willful Creatures
22/50 Will Self - Umbrella
23/50 David Foster Wallace - Consider the Lobster
24/50 Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
25/50 Jeffrey Brown - Darth Vadar and Son
26/50 Etgar Keret - The Nimrod Flip-Out
27/50 Alexei Sayle - Stalin Ate My Homework
28/50 Kurt Vonnegut - Galapagos
29/50 Terry Coleman - The Railway Navvies
30/50 Maud Casey - The Man Who Walked Away
31/50 Marilynne Robinson - Housekeeping
32/50 Charles Dickens - Martin Chuzzlewit
33/50 Myla Goldberg - Bee Season
34/50 Colum McCann - This Side of Brightness
35/50 Cormac James - The Surfacing
36/50 Alison Macleod - Unexploded
37/50 Philip Ridley - Flamingos in Orbit
38/50 Patrick McGrath - Ghost Town
39/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report
40/50 Woody Guthrie - Bound for Glory
41/50 Oliver Kamm - Accidence will Happen: The Non-Pedantic Guide to English
42/50 Philip K. Dick - Minority Report and Other Stories [different collection to 39/50)
43/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
44/50 Peter Hook - Unknown Pleasures: Inside Joy Division
45/50 Stewart Lee - Content Provider: Selected Short Prose Pieces 2011-2016
46/50 David Foster Wallace - A Supposedly Fun Thing I'll Never Do Again
47/50 Lorna Sage - Bad Blood
48/50 Andy Miller - The Year of Reading Dangerously
49/50 Emma Jones - Literary Pocket Companion
50/50 Neil Mukherjee - The Lives of Others
51/50: David Crystal - The Story of English in 100 Words
52/50: Alexei Sayle - Thatcher Stole My Trousers
53/50: Walter Kempowski - All for Nothing
54/50: Thomas Burke - The English and Their Country, for Overseas Forces
55/50: Ali Shaw - The Trees

I won't finish anything else before NYE so that's my final list for this thread 

e2a Highlights: short story collections by Kevin Barry (no. 43) and especially George Saunders (no. 12); re-reading Philip K Dick as ever (no.s 39 and 42); and my long-overdue first, and certainly not last, encounters with Vonnegut (nos. 9 and 28).


----------



## pennimania (Dec 29, 2016)

pennimania said:


> 1 Room at the Top - John Braine
> 2 Life at the Top - "
> 3 Esther - Norah Lofts
> 4-The Inimitable Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
> ...



Oh dear, nearly the end of the year and I haven't been keeping up to date. 

30 Bloom - Kelle Hampton
31 UK Dark - Chris Harris
32 - Princess Margaret - Theo Aronson
33 Life in a Cold Climate Laura Thompson
34 Scent of Cloves - Nora Lofts
35 The Accursed Share (again) Georges Bataille
36 A Very Private Diary: a Nurse in Wartime - Mary Morris
37 Jassy - Nora Lofts
38 How I Live Now (reread) Meg Rosoff
39 The Last Man - Mary Shelley
40 Puck of Pooks Hill Rudyard Kipling
41 Crash - Michael Robertson 
42 The Devil in Clevely Nora Lofts
43 The Handfasted Wife - Carol McGrath
44 Thinking through Art - Macleod & Holdridge
45 The Comfort of Things Daniel Miller
46 Stuff ( reread) Daniel Miller
47 Mount! - Jilly Cooper
48 Practice through Research - Barratt & Bolt
49 The King's Curse - Philippa Gregory
50 Son of Rosemary ( reread) Ira Levin
51 Rosemary's Baby (reread) Ira Levin

there's more but I can't keep track of them. I have been working my way through Nora Lofts and DE Stevenson because I can get them free on kindle unlimited. My reading has deteriorated because since I've been back in academia I have developed a ghastly habit of skim reading texts to find tasty bits to fillet out. I now have to force myself to read carefully. 

I'm still addicted to apocalyptica and Jilly Cooper.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 29, 2016)

If I had to pick one it would be Mrs Miniver for the quality of the writing.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 29, 2016)

The highlights of the year for me are, 

Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
The Goldfinch - Donna Tart

And of course, Anna Karenina - Tolstoy. 

Post up yours!


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 29, 2016)

For me it was discovering CJ Cherryh. Got through 5 of her books this year. I'll try for a few more next year.


----------



## iona (Dec 30, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
92/15 The Sandman - E.T.A. Hoffmann
93/15 Europe in Autumn - Dave Hutchinson
94/15 Non-Stop - Brian Aldiss
95/15 The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
96/15 The Fall - Albert Camus
97/15 Treasure Island - Robert Louis Stevenson
98/15 The God of Small Things - Arundhati Roy


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2016)

hm, not finished many books this year.

01/25. In the Name of the Rose. - Umberto Eco
02/25. The Prague Cemetery. Umberto Eco.
03/25. Foucault's Pendulum. - Umberto Eco.
 04/25. High Rise. - J. G. Ballard.
05/25. Narcoland - Anabel Hernandez.
06/25. Ubuntu Server Essentials - Abdelmonam Kouka
07/25. The Nightmare Stacks - Charlie Stross
08/25. Dead Air - Iain Banks.
09/25. Lite - M John Harrison
10/25. Nova Swing - M John Harrison
11/25. The Thing Itself - Adam Roberts
12/25. Mastering Kali Linux for Advanced Penetration Testing - Pact Publishing
13/25. The City - Clifford D. Simack.
14/25. The Wikileaks Files: The World According to US Empire - Julian Assange
15/25. Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy
16/25. Empty Space - M John Harrison


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2016)

xenon said:


> hm, not finished many books this year.
> 
> 01/25. In the Name of the Rose. - Umberto Eco
> 02/25. The Prague Cemetery. Umberto Eco.
> ...


Come on, you've two days left to hit your target


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2016)

ha.  I'm still actually reading Empty Space but I think it will be done by tomorrow night.


----------



## iona (Dec 31, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
92/15 The Sandman - E.T.A. Hoffmann
93/15 Europe in Autumn - Dave Hutchinson
94/15 Non-Stop - Brian Aldiss
95/15 The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
96/15 The Fall - Albert Camus
97/15 Treasure Island - Robert Louis Stevenson
98/15 The God of Small Things - Arundhati Roy
99/15 To-morrow - Joseph Conrad
100/15 The Gate of the Hundred Sorrows - Rudyard Kipling
101/15 Lord Arthur Savile's Crime - Oscar Wilde
102/15 The Beautifull Cassandra - Jane Austen


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 31, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy
15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufakis
16 - Pennance by Clare Ashton
17 - Frog Music by Emma Donoghue
18 - The White Queen by Philippa Gregory
19 - Kaleidoscope by Laura Taylor
20 - The Return by Victoria Hislop
21 - Driving Over Lemons: An Optimist in Andalucia by Chris Stewart
22 - Beyond the Pale - White Women, Racism, and History by Vron Ware

*23 - Federico García Lorca - Sketches of Spain (trans. by Peter Bush) *
I read this after going to andalucia and finding plaques to and quotes from Lorca everywhere. He wrote this when he was a student.  Some of the essays give a really interesting impression of what spain was like in the late 1910s, and there are a some really beautiful passages, but there are other places where he comes across as an annoying, whiny middle class student and a nasty disgust of the poor and a startling misogyny comes out.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 31, 2016)

I'll hopefully finish a long book i've been reading today too.


----------



## iona (Dec 31, 2016)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
92/15 The Sandman - E.T.A. Hoffmann
93/15 Europe in Autumn - Dave Hutchinson
94/15 Non-Stop - Brian Aldiss
95/15 The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
96/15 The Fall - Albert Camus
97/15 Treasure Island - Robert Louis Stevenson
98/15 The God of Small Things - Arundhati Roy
99/15 To-morrow - Joseph Conrad
100/15 The Gate of the Hundred Sorrows - Rudyard Kipling
101/15 Lord Arthur Savile's Crime - Oscar Wilde
102/15 The Beautifull Cassandra - Jane Austen
103/15 The Nose - Nikolai Gogol

Taking advantage of the end-of-shelf display of "quick reads" in one of the libraries I use, mostly this series and occasionally some other short books.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2016)

1/60 The Lost Starship - Vaughn Heppner.
2/60 The Lost Command - Vaughn Heppner
3/60 The Lost Destroyer - Vaughn Heppner
4/60 The Lost Colony - Vaughan Heppner
5/60 Why it is still Kicking Off Everywhere - Paul Mason
6/60 The Lady From Zagreb - Philip Kerr
7/60 Anzio - Wynford Vaughan Thomas
8/60 Extinction Point : Genesis - Paul Antony Jones
9/60 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
10/60 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
11/60 Blood Relatives - Ed McBain
12/60 Blood on Snow - Jo Nesbo
13/60 Raven Black - Ann Cleeves
14/60 White Nights - Ann Cleeves
15/60 Even Dogs In The Wild - Ian Rankin
16/60 Bryant & May : The Burning Man - Christopher Fowler.
17/60 Red Bones - Ann Cleeves
18/60 Blue Lightning - Ann Cleeves
19/60 Dead Water - Ann Cleeves
20/60 Thin Air - Ann Cleeves
21/60 Radical Cities : Across  Latin America in Search of a New Architecture - Justin McGuirk.
22/60 Deep South - Paul Theroux.
23/60 Constitution - Nick Webb.
24/60 Then We Take Berlin -John Lawton
25/60 The Cold Dish - Craig Johnson
26/60 Chavs - Owen Jones
27/60 Gathering Prey - John Sandford
28/60 Chasing the Dead - Tim Weaver
29/60 The Dead Tracks - Tim Weaver
30/60 Serious Crimes (Strike a Match Book 1)  Frank Tayell
31/60 Counterfeit Conspiracy  (Strike a Match 2) Frank Tayell
32/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Here We Stand (Book 1 : Infected ) Frank Tayell
33/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Wasteland (Book 2) Frank Tayell.
34/60 Surviving the Ecacuation : Family (Book 3) Frank Tayell.
35/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 4 : Unsafe Haven - Frank Tayell
36/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 5 Reunion  - Frank Tayell
37/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 6 Harvest - Frank Tayell
38/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 7 Home. - Frank Tayell
39/60 Vanished - Tim Weaver
40/60 Never Coming Back - Tim Weaver
41/60 Fall from Grace - Tim Weaver
42/60 What Remains - Tim Weaver
43/60 Broken Heart- Tim Weaver
44/60 Nightwalking : A Nocturnal History of London.  Chaucer to Dickens - Matthew Beaumont.
45/60 The Revenant - Michael Punke
46/60 The Lost Patrol - Vaughn Heppner
47/60 Walking Man : The Secret Life of Colin Fletcher - Robert Wehrman.
48/60 Snow Blind - Ragnar Jonasson
49/60 Warriors of the Storm - Bernard Cornwell
50/60 The Fireman - Joe Hill
51/60 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
52/60 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 8 Angelsey - Frank Tayell.
53/60 After it Happened : Book 1 Survival - Devon C Ford
54/60 After it Happened : Book 2 Humanity - Devon C Ford
55/60 After it Happened : Book 3 . Society - Devon C Ford
56/60 After it Happened : Book 4. Hope - Devon C Ford .
57/60 The Last  Survivors - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
58/60 The Last Escape - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
59/60 The Last Humanity - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
60/60 The Last Command - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
61/60 The Last Refuge - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
62/60 The Last Conquest - T W Piperbrook & Bobby Adair
63/60 Kill Anything that Moves : The Real American War in Vietnam - Nick Turse
64/60 Black Virus - Bobby Adair
65/60 Next: Afterburn - Scott Nicholson
66/60 Next: Earth Zero - Scott Nicholson
67/60 Next: Radiophobia - Scott Nicholson
68/60 Next : Directive 17 - Scott Nicholson
69/60 Next : Crucible - Scott Nicholson 
70/60 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2016)

1/50 a.j. smith, 'the black guard'
2/50 a.j. smith, 'the dark blood'
3/50 a.j. smith, 'the red prince'
4/50 giles milton, 'russian roulette'
5/50 jo nesbo, 'blood on the snow'
6/50 david kilcullen, 'blood year'
7/50 tim powers, 'medusa's web'
8/50 jean lartéguy, 'the centurions'
9/50 rudyard kipling, 'puck of pook's hill'
10/50 lon milo duquette, 'low magick'
11/50 ira levin, 'the boys from brazil'
12/50 john le carré, 'the night manager'
13/50 lee child, 'make me'
14/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'the inimitable jeeves'
15/50 marco pasi, 'aleister crowley and the temptation of politics'
16/50 sax rohmer, 'the trail of fu-manchu'
17/50 frances yates, 'the occult philosophy in the elizabethan age'
18/50 ed moloney, 'a secret history of the ira'
19/50 Bryan Burroughs, 'Days of rage'
20/50 ursula le guin, 'a wizard of earthsea'
21/50 ursula le guin, 'the tombs of atuan'
22/50 ursula le guin, 'the farthest shore'
23/50 ursula le guin, 'tehanu'
24/50 hesketh pearson, 'the hero of delhi'
25/50 heathcote williams, 'boris johnson: the beast of brexit: a study in depravity'
26/50 robert holdstock, 'mythago wood'
27/50 arnaldur indridason, 'hypothermia'
28/50 ray russell, 'the case against satan'
29/50 lucius shepard, 'the dragon griaule'
30/50 a.j. smith, 'the world raven'
31/50 michael connelly, 'the closers'
32/50 michael connelly, 'the concrete blonde'
33/50 michael connelly, 'the crossing'
34/50 Jean Larteguy, 'the praetorians'
35/50 umberto eco, 'the Prague cemetery'
36/50 miles cameron, 'the dread wyrm'
37/50 michael connelly, 'the black echo'
38/50 michael connelly, 'the last coyote'
39/50 georges simenon, 'pietr the latvian'
40/50 michael connelly, 'trunk music'
41/50 michael connelly, 'angels flight'
42/50 michael connelly, 'a darkness more than night'
43/50 ray russell, 'haunted castles: the complete gothic stories'
44/50 hugh mcneile and rob black, 'the history of the league of empire loyalists and candour'
45/50 michael connelly, 'city of bones'
46/50 michael connelly, 'lost light'
47/50 michael connelly, 'the poet'
48/50 caitlín r. kiernan, 'low red moon'
49/50 Steve Jones, 'lonely boy: tales from a sex pistol'
50/50 p.g. wodehouse, 'jeeves in the offing'


51/50 Richard Sherriff, 'war with russia'
52/50 david keck, 'in the eye of heaven'
53/50 grant allen, 'the african millionaire'


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 31, 2016)

1/20 - The Secret Speech by Tom Rob Smith
2/20 - The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V Higgins
3/20 - The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden by Jonas Jonasson
4/20 - Prayers for Rain by Dennis Lehane
5/20 - Gypsy Boy by Mikey Walsh
6/20 - The Last Detective by Robert Crais
7/20 - The 100 Most Pointless Arguments in the World Solved by Alexander Armstrong and Richard Osman
8/20 - The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins
9/20 - 11.22.63 by Stephen King
10/20 - The Final Judgement by Richard North Patterson
11/20 - The Mating Season by P G Wodehouse
12/20 - Into Thin Air by Jon Krakauer
13/20 - Stick by Elmore Leonard
*14/20 - Finders Keepers by Stephen King*


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 31, 2016)

Estimated 31-40, actually managed 25, mostly due to picking up some enormous books this year (2666, Alan Moore's Jerusalem).  No list as I'm on mobile. Planning to manage more in 2017.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 31, 2016)

1/12 - The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco
2/12 - Communal Luxury: The Political Imaginary of the Paris Commune by Kristin Ross
3/12 - Eric by Shaun Tan
4/12 - Orange is the new Black by Piper Kerman
5/12 - The Book of Phoenix by Nnedi Okorafor
6/12 - The Rise of Islamic State: ISIS and the New Sunni Revolution by Patrick Cockburn
7/12 - Orlando: A Biography by Virginia Woolf
8/12 - Noise Uprising: The Audiopolitics of a World Musical Revolution by Michael Denning
9/12 - The Night Watch by Sarah Waters
10/12 - Capitalism: A Ghost Story by Arundhati Roy
11/12 - The Accidental by Ali Smith
12/12 - The Hedgerow Handbook: Recipes, Remedies and Rituals by Adele Nozedar
13 - Benefits by Zoe Fairbairns
14 - Separate and Dominate: Feminism and Racism After The War On Terror by Christine Delphy
15 - And The Weak Suffer What They Must?: Europe's Crisis and America's Economic Future by Yanis Varoufakis
16 - Pennance by Clare Ashton
17 - Frog Music by Emma Donoghue
18 - The White Queen by Philippa Gregory
19 - Kaleidoscope by Laura Taylor
20 - The Return by Victoria Hislop
21 - Driving Over Lemons: An Optimist in Andalucia by Chris Stewart
22 - Beyond the Pale - White Women, Racism, and History by Vron Ware
23 - Sketches of Spain by Federico Garcia Lorca (trans. by Peter Bush)

*24 - The Hand of Fatima by Ildefonso Falcones (trans. by Nick Caistor)*
Epic and lengthy historical novel about the treatment of Morisco people in Spain in the 16th century. The first part of the book is a grisly depiction of uprising and revenge which i found hard to get through. In general i learnt a lot from reading this, but i occasionally found some of the plotting unlikely.


----------



## iona (Jan 1, 2017)

1/15 Foundation - Isaac Asimov
2/15 Edge of Infinity - ed. Jonathan Strahan
3/15 The Suicide Club - Robert Louis Stevenson
4/15 The Lurking Fear - H. P. Lovecraft
5/15 The Fourth Science Fiction Megapack - various
6/15 The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
7/15 Midnight Sun - Jo Nesbo
8/15 20th Century Ghosts - Joe Hill
9/15 The First Science Fiction Megapack - various
10/15 The Death of Grass - John Christopher
11/15 Descent - Ken MacLeod
12/15 Butch is a Noun - S. Bear Bergman
13/15 Wolf - Mo Hayder
14/15 The Girl in the Spider's Web - David Lagercrantz
15/15 Becoming a Visible Man - Jamison Green
16/15 Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan
17/15 The Nearest Exit May Be Behind You - S. Bear Bergman
18/15 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
19/15 Divergent - Veronica Roth
20/15 War Dogs - Greg Bear
21/15 Killing Titan - Greg Bear
22/15 Nobody Passes: Rejecting the Rules of Gender and Conformity - ed. Mattilda aka Matt Bernstein Sycamore
23/15 Unquenchable Fire - Rachel Pollack
24/15 Small Gods - Terry Pratchett
25/15 The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
26/15 The Thief - Fuminori Nakamura
27/15 Time's Eye - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
28/15 The Long War - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
29/15 Goodhouse - Peyton Marshall
30/15 Iceman - Chuck Liddell
31/15 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
32/15 Bedlam - Christopher Brookmyre
33/15 Speak - Louisa Hall
34/15 The Galaxy Game - Karen Lord
35/15 Europe at Midnight - Dave Hutchinson
36/15 Dragonfish - Vu Tran
37/15 Paths of the Dead - Lin Anderson
38/15 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
39/15 Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
40/15 The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
41/15 The Long Mars - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
42/15 Islands in the Sky - Arthur C. Clarke
43/15 Fen - Daisy Johnson
44/15 The Violent Century - Lavie Tidhar
45/15 Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill
46/15 The First Circle - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
47/15 The Gulag Archipelago (vol.1) - Alexander Solzhenitsyn
48/15 The Haunted Woman - Melissa Napier
49/15 Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said - Philip K. Dick
50/15 The Word for World is Forest - Ursula K. Le Guin
51/15 Fountainville - Tishani Doshi
52/15 Queer - William S. Burroughs
53/15 A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula Le Guin
54/15 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
55/15 Pig Island - Mo Hayder
56/15 Socrates' Defence - Plato
57/15 Earth Abides - George R. Stewart
58/15 On the Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds
59/15 Poseidon's Wake - Alastair Reynolds
60/15 Sunstorm - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
61/15 The Long Utopia - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
62/15 The Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
63/15 The Long Cosmos - Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
64/15 Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
65/15 The Dispossessed - Ursula Le Guin
66/15 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
67/15 Firstborn - Arthur C. Clarke & Stephen Baxter
68/15 The Murder of Halland - Pia Juul
69/15 Armada - Ernest Cline
70/15 The Immoralist - André Gide
71/15 The Wild Boys - William S. Burroughs
72/15 Quicksand - Nella Larsen
73/15 Passing - Nella Larsen
74/15 The Sleepwalkers: A History of Man's Changing Vision of the Universe - Arthur Koestler
75/15 In the House of the Interpreter - Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o
76/15 The Sands of Mars - Arthur C. Clarke
77/15 Nobody Knows My Name - James Baldwin
78/15 The Unreal & the Real, vol. 1: Where on Earth - Ursula K. Le Guin
79/15 The City and the Stars - Arthur C. Clarke
80/15 The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
81/15 Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges
82/15 Arslan - M. J. Engh
83/15 The Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula K. Le Guin
84/15 The Demon - Hubert Selby Jr.
85/15 Chocky - John Wyndham
86/15 Summer Crossing - Truman Capote
87/15 The Sparrow - Mary Doria Russell
88/15 The Mark-2 Wife - William Trevor
89/15 The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
90/15 The Black Lake - Hella S. Haasse
91/15 The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
92/15 The Sandman - E.T.A. Hoffmann
93/15 Europe in Autumn - Dave Hutchinson
94/15 Non-Stop - Brian Aldiss
95/15 The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
96/15 The Fall - Albert Camus
97/15 Treasure Island - Robert Louis Stevenson
98/15 The God of Small Things - Arundhati Roy
99/15 To-morrow - Joseph Conrad
100/15 The Gate of the Hundred Sorrows - Rudyard Kipling
101/15 Lord Arthur Savile's Crime - Oscar Wilde
102/15 The Beautifull Cassandra - Jane Austen
103/15 The Nose - Nikolai Gogol
104/15 The Queen's Necklace - Italo Calvino
105/15 Red Rose, White Rose - Eileen Chang

Nearly finished something else, but it's gone midnight now so looks like that's me done for 2016.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2017)

Read a lot of space marine , zombie, post apocalyptic stuff this year , the quality varied  the stand out book was The Revenant - Michael Punke . Still haven't got around to watching the film.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2017)

01 Deidre Holding – Armenia with Nagorno Karabagh
02 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – Seiobo There Below
03 Michelle Higgs – Christmas Cards from the 1840s to 1940s
04 Peter Hames (editor) – The Cinema of Central Europe
05 Arkady and Boris Strugatsky – Hard To Be a God
06 Ismael Kadare – A Girl in Exile
07 Eugene Ionesco – Plays Vol 6: A Stroll in the Air / Frenzy for Two
08 Simon Morris – Consumer Guide
09 John Blackburn – Children of the Night
10 Kenneth Grant – Beyond the Mauve Zone
11 Andras Ferkai – Lakotelepek – Housing Estates of Budapest
12 Chinua Achebe – No Longer At Ease
13 Sara Pascoe – Animal
14 Philip Marsden – The Crossing Place: A Journey Among the Armenians
15 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Roadside Picnic
16 William S. Burroughs – The Soft Machine
17 Szilvia Andrea Hollo – Budapest’s Public Works
18 Chinua Achebe – Girls at War and Other Stories
19 Gyula Krudy – Ladies Day
20 Joseph Conrad – Youth, Heart of Darkness, End of the Tether
21 Iain Sinclair – London Overground. A Day’s Walk Around the Ginger Line
22 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo - Roseanna
23 Philip Marsden – The Spirit Wrestlers: and Other Survivors of the Russian Century
24 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man Who Went Up in Smoke
25 Iain Sinclair – Hackney, That Rose-Red Empire.  A Confidential Report.
26 Stefan Grabinski – The Dark Domain
27 Bill Drummond – 45
28 Ed McBain – Blood Relatives
29 Alexandra Kollontai – A Great Love
30 James Dyer – Hillforts of England and Wales
31 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Man on the Balcony
32 Ismail Kadare – Spring Flowers, Spring Frost
33 Ed McBain - Jigsaw
34 Will Self – Umbrella
35 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – The House of the Dead
36 Laurie Dahlberg – Larry Fink
37 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Laughing Policeman
38 Sebastien Japrisot – One Deadly Summer
39 Arthur Machen – The Hill of Dreams
40 Ed McBain – Killer’s Wedge
41 W.G. Hoskins – The Making of the English Landscape
42 Rene Maran – Batouala
*43 Leopold Von Sacher-Masoch – Venus in Furs
44 Ed McBain – Killer’s Choice
45 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Fire Engine That Disappeared
46 Christopher Robbins – In Search of Kazakhstan, the Land That Disappeared
47 James Thompson – Snow Angels
48 Hamid Ismailov – The Dead Lake
49 Atiq Rahimi – The Patience Stone
50 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – Murder at the Savoy*


----------



## yield (Jan 1, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10. Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel
> 2/10. The Year of the Flood by Margaret Atwood
> 3/10. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot
> 4/10. Doomsday Book by Connie Willis
> ...


8/10. Seven Brief Lessons on Physics by Carlo Rovelli

Started a lot of books I never finished. Going for ten again this year.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Read a lot of space marine , zombie, post apocalyptic stuff this year , the quality varied  the stand out book was The Revenant - Michael Punke . Still haven't got around to watching the film.


I fell asleep twice through the first 45 minutes and switched it off after an hour. The cinematography was beautiful but I found it quite dull. I might the book though.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think I've really had a stand out book in 2016. Lots of titles I look back on and can't really remember what they were about.  White Teeth and the Advocate series probably the best.  Not counting re reading the Harry Potters.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 3, 2017)

1/50 The Yellow House: Van Gogh, Gauguin, and Nine Turbulent Weeks in Provence -- Martin Gayford
2/50 The Boxcar Children -- Gertrude Warner
3/50 The Delizia!: The Epic History of the Italians and their Food -- John Dickie
4/50 Strapless: John Singer Sargent and the Fall of Madame X -- Deborah Davis.
5/50 White Trash Zombie Gone Wild - Diana Rowland
6/50 Dead to Me - Anton Strout
7/50 Deader Still- Anton Strout
8/50 Dead Matter - Anton Strout
9/50 American Gothic: The Life of America's Most Famous Painting - Steven Biel
10/50 Impulse - Steven Gould
11/50 My life as a White Trash Zombie - Diana Rowland
12/50 Silent Spring - Rachael Carson
13/50 Koko Takes a Holiday - Kieran Shea
14/50 Blue Zones - Dan Buettner
15/50 100 Millions Years of Food - Steven Ye
16/50 The Sea of Trolls -- Nancy Farmer
17/50 The Land of the Silver Apples -- Nancy Farmer
18/50 The Island of the Blessed -- Nancy Farmer
19/50 7th Sigma - Steven Gould
20/50 Radio Free Albumuth - Phillip K. Dick
21/50 Black Spring - Christina Henry
22/50 Exo - Steven Gould
23/50 The Man in the High Castle - Phillip K. Dick
24/50 The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert
25/50 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs
26/50 See You in 100 Years - Logan Ward
27/50 Ubik - Phillip K. Dick
28/50 Stuffed and Starved: The Hidden Battle for the World Food System - Raj Patel
29/50 The Intrepid Woman's Guide to Van Dwelling - Jess Wade
30/50 Play Dead -John Levitt
31/50 Any Road USA: Living a Life of Freedom on the Road - Bob Davidson
32/50 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula K. LeGuin
33/50 Slow Stitch: Mindful and Contemplative Textiles - Claire Wellesley-Smith
34/50 The Best of All Possible Worlds - Karen Lord
35/50 Blue Highways: A Journey into America - William Least Heat-Moon.
36/50 Half Earth - Edward O. Wilson
37/50 Matched - Ally Condie
38/50 Crossed - Ally Condie
39/50 Reached - Ally Condie
40/50 Imprudence - Gail Carriger
*
41/50  Half Earth - Edward O. Wilson
42/50 The Invention of Nature:  Alexander von Humboldt's New World - Andrea Wolf.
43/50  The God Delusion -- Richard Dawkins

Gee, I wonder what Dawkins really thinks about religion.  LOL. *


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2017)

1/45   An American Outlaw - John Stonehouse
2/45   George's Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
3/45   Cry, The Beloved Country - Alan Paton
4/45   Killer In The Rain - Raymond Chandler
5/45   Case Histories - Kate Atkinson
6/45  Woken Furies - Richard K Morgan
7/45  The Wall Jumper - Peter Schneider
8/45  Care of the Soul - Thomas Moore
9/45  The Mosquito Coast - Paul Theroux
10/45 Motley Crue: The Dirt. Confessions of the world's most notorious rock band
11/45 Englishman - Toby Broom aka Mister Swing Easy
12/45 The Secret History - Donna Tartt
13/45 Comanche Moon - Larry McMurtry
14/45 The Blade Artist - Irvine Welsh
15/45 Traction Man Is Here - Mini Grey
16/45 Farmer Duck - Martin Waddell
17/45 A Lion In The Meadow - Margaret Mahy
18/45 Perdido Street Station - China Mieville
19/45 Kaleidoscope - Laura Taylor
20/45 Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
21/45 The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - F. Scott Fitzgerald
22/45 The Ponder Heart -  Eudora Welty
23/45 The BFG - Roald Dahl
24/45 The Life & Lines Of Brandon Block - Matt Trollope
25/45 The Quiet American - Graham Greene
26/45 The Football Factory - John King
27/45 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
28/45 The North Water - Ian McGuire
29/45 52 Pick Up - Elmore Leonard
30/45 The Fishermen - Chigozie Obioma
31/45 You Don't Love Me Yet - Jonathan Lethem
32/45 The Ballad Of The Sad Cafe And Other Stories - Carson McCullers
33/45 The Maltese Falcon - Dashiell Hammett
34/45 Alice In Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
35/45 Repossessed - Julian Cope
36/45 Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
37/45 Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
38/45 The Sound And The Fury - William Faulkner
39/45 The Clearing - Tim Gautreaux
40/45 The Ballad Of Lee Cotton - Christopher Wilson
41/45 The Zone Of Interest - Martin Amis
42/45 Closely Observed Trains - Bohumil Hrabal
43/45 Started Early, Took My Dog - Kate Atkinson

Thought I was going to hit my target, but life got in the way. Not bad though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2017)

Me76 said:


> 1/50 A
> 
> 
> 55/50 Second Life, SJ Watson - I was really enjoying this, on the edge of my seat to the stage that on Saturday night in the pub I had to force myself to put it down!  Then I finished it off and the ending is rubbish!!!!  Really rubbish, makes the whole rest of the book implausible.  Disappointed.


Totally agree!! Also I spent half the book shouting at the main character because she was sooo stupid!


----------

